# The Official League of Legends Thread - - Part 19



## Tazmo (Sep 29, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 29, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2013)

Tazmo is a greedy scumbag.
Worse than a woman on the rag.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

Second to post


----------



## Guiness (Sep 29, 2013)

3rd yay post woo

whoaa

huuuuuuh


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2013)

you can get demoted two divisions at once?

I don't think that's possible actually.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 29, 2013)

So I learned I pick terrible movies for movie night dates. 

Back to league I go.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 29, 2013)

Darth said:


> you can get demoted two divisions at once?
> 
> I don't think that's possible actually.





fkin brutal, this system


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 29, 2013)

I've never seen that happen before lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> So I learned I pick terrible movies for movie night dates.
> 
> Back to league I go.



You chose Don Jon, didn't you? 
I saw that movie, so bad it's true.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Sep 29, 2013)

Ranked games are down, balls.

Watched Shingeki in the mean time though.

Edit:


> After me and my friend lost 7 straight rank matches in a row yesterday and we both dropped to 0LP I decided to take a good break on ranks till the weekend is over. Queing on weekends is suicide apparently.



That sounds like good advice I should take to heart, no ranked on weekends.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 29, 2013)

WAD said:


> You chose Don Jon, didn't you?
> I saw that movie, so bad it's true.



WAD stop stalking me please.

And yes, I thought it would be a great movie to watch since I picked a terrible movie last night for us to watch yesterday. (This is the End)

I'm not picking anymore.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 29, 2013)

Bogard said:


> fuck bronze



Idk, I kinda like Bronze compare to most of the tiers.


----------



## Chad (Sep 29, 2013)

Too many dumbasses that don't know what a ward is.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 29, 2013)

Bogard said:


> Too many dumbasses that don't know what a ward is.



Buy one/3 yourself lol.


----------



## Chad (Sep 29, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Buy one/3 yourself lol.



I can't.



My slots are always full.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



ck


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 29, 2013)

You should finish the game before it gets full if you're fed. 22/3 and you still have to finish the game in 40 mins? 42 mins? 50? lol

Buy wards or finish the game. No excuse.


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2013)

Must be nice to be in Bronze. Always able to enjoy those ridiculous KDA's.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Sep 29, 2013)

Just work your way out to silver, where people still don't ward. 



Darth said:


> Must be nice to be in Bronze. Always able to enjoy those ridiculous KDA's.



I was thinking this exactly, people must just throw themselves out to die in Bronze.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

Things to talk about

-the lolshipping Magi chapter
-LoL
-Who wins worlds
-Why first gen pokemon are not better designed than recent gens.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Things to talk about
> 
> -the lolshipping Magi chapter
> -LoL
> ...



oh god, not this again


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2013)

Or the amazing finale of Breaking Bad.
No spoilers, but my god was that rad.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

Haven't watched Breaking Bad. Gonna be a while to catch up too. Would rather watch with the family since we own Sopranos and watched GoT together.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2013)

All I have to say is, Levi is the best character in SnK.


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Things to talk about
> 
> -the lolshipping Magi chapter
> -LoL
> ...


----------



## Bioness (Sep 29, 2013)

Chausie said:


> oh god, not this again



I have my macro images ready on why that is a true statement. Want to argue against it?



Come on, try me.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

>people bitch about later gen designs
>gen 1 has a literal blob and a literal pokeball with eyes.


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2013)

Yo, lets raise my ELO illegally.


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> >people bitch about later gen designs
> >gen 1 has a literal blob and a literal pokeball with eyes.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

Rem, I advise the removal of nostalgia goggles.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 29, 2013)

Just say the word and I'll post the "get off gen 1's nuts"  images.


----------



## Magic (Sep 29, 2013)

The thing is most of us don't care.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

RemChu said:


> The thing is most of us don't care.



You say that but you weren't in the skype convo when it was discussed 



> Just say the word and I'll post the "get off gen 1's nuts" images.



you will know when the time is right.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 29, 2013)

um, 1st and 2nd gen pokemon were the best.

actually, let me include 3rd gen in there as well. 

everything else after that was  a flop. still amazes me that after all these years there is still some creativity to be found within the pokemon company.


----------



## OS (Sep 29, 2013)

1st is obviously the worst if anything. 2nd season is when the pokemon looked cooler.

Feraligator> Typhlosion>Charizard.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 29, 2013)

oh damn

aprho's stream is about the funniest thing right now XD


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 29, 2013)

wait wad you watched the finale

it was so good


----------



## Sansa (Sep 30, 2013)

As long as little children exist, there will always be new pokemon.

They have a literal fucking scissor pokemon.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah James, I got cable and stuff.
I cant express how much I'll miss BB enough.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 30, 2013)

i dunno if i should watch or no

havent kept with season 5 at all.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

I feel like I should link the candle, lamp, chandelier and ice cream Pok?mons again.

Credits to Hady for the original finding of them though.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

[youtube]Op2CkHgG8Go[/youtube]

Shakedrizzle strikes again.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

So apparently, my normal MMR is miles ahead of my ranked MMR now.

I get matched with Gold 1 to Plat 3 players in ranked.

Plat 1 to Diamond 1 in normal


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 30, 2013)

I haven't seen the last season of breaking bad yet. Been too busy or lazy to actually sit down and go through them in one sitting.

Anyways I read vileroze's experience about his time in velocity and i'm not surprised about the team atmosphere since i read eccos story. 

Then again I never cared for velocity because i hold a bias against Cris. Idk if he changed his attitude but i never liked the guy. Still velocity seems the worst team to be in


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

New teams always seem to have a shit atmosphere tbh.

I'd never want to go pro in a new team.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

Apparently Corki is useless outside of laning phase.

According to a Diamond 2 I just faced.


----------



## Didi (Sep 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Rem, I advise the removal of nostalgia goggles.





Bioness said:


> Just say the word and I'll post the "get off gen 1's nuts"  images.



The people who constantly cry 'WAH WAH STOP HAVING NOSTALGIA GOGGLES' are worse than the nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

Didi said:


> The people who constantly cry 'WAH WAH STOP HAVING NOSTALGIA GOGGLES' are worse than the nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Didi delivering some truth.


----------



## Darth (Sep 30, 2013)

There are even more pokemon with dumber designs vae. I just remembered those off the top of my head.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 30, 2013)

when i said 'oh god not this again' i didn't mean for people to talk about that again, i meant for it to be left dead.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

Shut up Chausie, we do what we want.

You're not our mother.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 30, 2013)

wat

i can lament over it being talked about again if i want, you aren't my mother

what a silly statement


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

Don't come in here and bitch about our conversations.

We never bitch about your shitty comments on how we shouldn't be mean.

Stupid cunt


----------



## Chausie (Sep 30, 2013)

i was not bitching!

i was lamenting

i can bitch about it instead if you like!


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

COME AT ME THEN


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 30, 2013)

so aram is playable with no keyboard


----------



## Chausie (Sep 30, 2013)

i tried but i can't, i'm sorry vae

and i can't believe breaking bad is over. i need to find new shows to watch


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

You didn't try hard enough.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 30, 2013)

Chausie you could always just ignore it. That's what I would do when I don't care for a topic. 

Let them talk about pokemon or w.e. And you can do your own thing.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah, fuck you Chausie.

That's what Terry is saying, fuck you for getting involved in things you don't need to.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Rain (Sep 30, 2013)

This thread is on topic as always


----------



## Darth (Sep 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> NO
> 
> FUCK YOU TOO
> 
> ...




This comic makes so much sense


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

That comic is my life perfectly described.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 30, 2013)

Rain said:


> This thread is on topic as always



if this topic is always on LoL, I'm pretty sure we'll get sick of it eventually lol. Besides there's nothing going on right now. There's no games until the finals on Friday between SKT vs Royal. Other than the constant solo que stories, there's not much to talk about except maybe champions or items but that can get boring too. (Jinx does look OP as hell though)

As for the teams, I'm just waiting for official news for TSM, CRS, and CLG. (Possibly Vulcun too but they say the role swaps are not "set in stone" yet).

This place is like free post counts (Part 19 of this thread already lawls)


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

Went from 1.5k to 6.3k posts because of this thread.


----------



## OS (Sep 30, 2013)

Voltorb and ditto. Just saying. Let's not forget Magnemite, Muk, and Koffing. Porygon too. Though that one is a bit original.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 30, 2013)

So it turns out Rekkles will be replacing Puszu in season 4.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

I hate this.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

Where did you read this?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

TERRY LIED I CAN'T FIND IT.


----------



## Darth (Sep 30, 2013)

Lol its in the comments for the number 1 link on reddit u blind fool


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Where did you read this?



From what Darth said and Puszu's facebook post too



> The hard-work of 3 months has come to an end and I couldn`t be more happy with what I personally have achieved alongside with the team. There were rough times but every time we lost, we learned greatly from it and took it as exprience to go into next games stronger, I hope enrique-lauri-bora-paul-harry learned a lot aswell even though they have been doing this for a long time and take this as an opportunity to become the best next season.
> 
> As to the games went, i am sorry if i disappointed some of the people with my incapability of "farming", but those were due to some facts that i will not get into and the playstyle that we have had for the 3 months and it has worked out so far(not implying that getting less farm is good).
> 
> I met a lot of people and saw how competetive League is ran and I would like to be a part of it for months-years to come, I will take basically a month or more off(still playing soloq and streaming from time to time) as will probably everyone and see what my options will be. Thanks everyone for the kind words, the photos, the autographs u have asked of me so far, it is a great feeling to do something you love and get recognized for it.



Edit: Also damn Vae, triple post.


----------



## Maerala (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Xin (Sep 30, 2013)

Server up again?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

So I just watched a video on reddit of a SUV running over a bunch of bikers after they intentionally made him crash in to a dude, and tried to pull him out of the car when his family was there.

He got caught and beaten eventually, but I hope those punk bikers he ran over were damaged for life.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 30, 2013)

Didi said:


> The people who constantly cry 'WAH WAH STOP HAVING NOSTALGIA GOGGLES' are worse than the nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Care to explain why? Because the people who dislike those who only consider the early content good, only come out whenever the "nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" begin hating everything new without any perspective on what the reality is.



Vae said:


> Didi delivering some truth.



Didi delivering unsupported shit. 


Darth said:


> There are even more pokemon with dumber designs vae. I just remembered those off the top of my head.



I feel like I am missing part of the conversation, what are you guys talking on Skype as well?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

Reading is hard.

He was responding to my post about the candle/lamp and ice cream Pok?mons.


----------



## Xin (Sep 30, 2013)

For some reason there is always drama in this thread.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 30, 2013)

Drama keeps things interesting.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 30, 2013)

I blame Vae.
But it is okay.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 30, 2013)

This game is gonna kill me

Vayne even had Muramana at a point l0l
Zed insisted that he can 1v1 me with 6 items
"I know for a fact"

Pls.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 30, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Chausie you could always just ignore it. That's what I would do when I don't care for a topic.
> 
> Let them talk about pokemon or w.e. And you can do your own thing.



(sshhhhh! don't say that!!

and ye, it's aristocats, 2nd fave film ever)


ADRIAN! please stay, we need you



Bioness said:


> I feel like I am missing part of the conversation, what are you guys talking on Skype as well?



it was a while ago on skype, yes. they went on about it for a very long time

i still think evee and it's evolutions were the best thing ever.

and vulpix/ninetails! vulpix was so damn cute


----------



## Bioness (Sep 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Reading is hard.
> 
> He was responding to my post about the candle/lamp and ice cream Pok?mons.



Which Pokemon games have you actually played?

Because both of those Pokemon are actually pretty awesome in game, especially Chandelure who is a big favorite rivaling even Gengar.



I mean it literally burns the souls out of shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

And it is still, a shitty design looking like a chandelier


----------



## OS (Sep 30, 2013)

That's a nice design.


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2013)

Didi said:


> The people who constantly cry 'WAH WAH STOP HAVING NOSTALGIA GOGGLES' are worse than the nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


they have no soul.


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Which Pokemon games have you actually played?
> 
> Because both of those Pokemon are actually pretty awesome in game, especially Chandelure who is a* big favorite rivaling even Gengar.
> *
> ...


wow im speechless.....

people like a TEAPOT

over

GENGAR RAPE FACE.


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

Chauise I'm improving!

Didn't feed in laning phase against a Diamond, I'm so proud.

I FEEL SO GOOOOOOOOOOD.

Thought I was facing Nim for a second though.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 30, 2013)

gz dude!

i am proud of you, knew you could do it eventually

though i see you are playing with rekkles again! does the guy know you hate him, or are you all lovey to his face?


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

He knows I don't exactly love him.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 30, 2013)

poor guy, deprived of vaes love


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

He also knows I don't exactly love anyone.


----------



## Darth (Sep 30, 2013)

playing like a scared chicken shit doesn't exactly mean you're good at the game. 4 kills on an assassin in a 31 minute game? you got carried bro.


----------



## Sajin (Sep 30, 2013)

I visit this thread again after about 3 months and Gogeta is apparently platinum? 

I feel so pathetic now


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Sep 30, 2013)

Darth, the point is Vae *didn't feed*

Yup.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

Darth said:


> playing like a scared chicken shit doesn't exactly mean you're good at the game. 4 kills on an assassin in a 31 minute game? you got carried bro.



Or, you know, other people got the kills.

8 assists for a reason.

Unlike you I don't face gold people who feed free kills 24/7


----------



## Darth (Sep 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Or, you know, other people got the kills.
> 
> 8 assists for a reason.
> 
> Unlike you I don't face gold people who feed free kills 24/7



Lol nice try retard but you were there when the first 3 games I played on this server in ranked all had plat I's. You have fun getting carried in your "normals"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Chauise I'm improving!
> 
> Didn't feed in laning phase against a Diamond, I'm so proud.
> 
> ...



I'm going to speculate the reason you put up with him is because you're e-macking it to that Miss Womanda chick.






Sajin said:


> I visit this thread again after about 3 months and Gogeta is apparently platinum?
> 
> I feel so pathetic now


This is what happens when if you at first don't succeed, tryhard tryhard again. SMH. Sorry I have to be a dick. 



Demonic Shaman said:


> Darth, the point is Vae *didn't feed*
> 
> Yup.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

e-macking it?

Please, she lives 1 minute away from my home and we meet like every day


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 30, 2013)

So basically e-macking.
Homey you slacking.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

WAD pls stop trolling.

Relinquished is her boyfriend either way and a good friend of mine


----------



## Chausie (Sep 30, 2013)

i swear soraka is a free win in aram


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 30, 2013)

I might have played with that chick before perhaps.
Did she go by any other names prior or do I have a memory lapse.


----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

It was Womanda, then Miss Womanda.

Might have played with her once when I was on EUW on a friends acc.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 30, 2013)

yay patch notes

im on dat good kush and alcohol

i got some down bitches i can call, yeah

i dunno what i would without y'all

imma ball to the day i fal, ball to the day i fall

long as my bitches love me


----------



## Chausie (Sep 30, 2013)

is that some sort of folk song?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> is that some sort of folk song?



for ratchet hoes, maybe. 

despite the song being lyrically terrible, i just don't know why i think its so catchy. like i sing it every fcking day. even my friends and co-workers recognize it now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> is that some sort of folk song?


----------



## OS (Sep 30, 2013)

quality rap songs?

[youtube]puHyO5JNOE0[/youtube]


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 30, 2013)

Determined to get Vic Elise by the end of the month, hell at least Silver if not.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 30, 2013)

You're qualifying your failures, dude!
Have confidence, some thought for food.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 30, 2013)

4N said:


> for ratchet hoes, maybe.
> 
> despite the song being lyrically terrible, i just don't know why i think its so catchy. like i sing it every fcking day. even my friends and co-workers recognize it now



ratchet? like the tool?

you foreigners and your slang


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

Chausie.

I don't even...


----------



## Chausie (Sep 30, 2013)

so i was about to start a game and the client crashed, and now crashes whenever i try to reconnect to the game

anyone had this issue/knows how to fix?


----------



## Chausie (Sep 30, 2013)

why would i be trolling


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Sep 30, 2013)

Re-start the entire client.

I also had the issue where I couldn't reconnect until the game was actually finished loading for everyone else.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 30, 2013)

Vae said:


> Re-start the entire client.
> 
> I also had the issue where I couldn't reconnect until the game was actually finished loading for everyone else.



i did, several times now. the second i get back in and click reconnect, it crashes again


----------



## Chausie (Sep 30, 2013)

i woulda won that game too, we had a soraka on our team

restarted pc, still not working. wtf


----------



## Chad (Sep 30, 2013)

I had the same problem once. I just uninstalled the game, and installed it again. Was worth the hour wait.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 30, 2013)

it works on a smurf account though :/


----------



## Chad (Sep 30, 2013)

Well, that sucks.

Maybe Riot is punishing you for trolling.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 30, 2013)

Have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> quality rap songs?
> 
> [youtube]puHyO5JNOE0[/youtube]



I can't stop listening to this...


----------



## Chausie (Sep 30, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Have you tried turning it off and on again?



yes roy, i have


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2013)

Sajin said:


> I visit this thread again after about 3 months and Gogeta is apparently platinum?
> 
> I feel so pathetic now


Teach me your ways. Dog sama


----------



## OS (Sep 30, 2013)

I think I am going to start using the tumblr i have more. Which means I am slowly killing myself.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 30, 2013)

Chausie said:


> yes roy, i have



Is it plugged in?



RemChu said:


> Teach me your ways. Dog sama



Dat Breaking Bad finale.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 30, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Is it plugged in?



oh yeah, that was it, thanks mate!


----------



## OS (Sep 30, 2013)

Was this posted here?


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2013)

not proportional at all. *boing*


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 1, 2013)

Sajin said:


> I visit this thread again after about 3 months and Gogeta is apparently platinum?
> 
> I feel so pathetic now



What, why, what for

Its nothing significant Diamond on the other hand is a bit better

You can reach it ez pz


----------



## Nim (Oct 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Chauise I'm improving!
> 
> Didn't feed in laning phase against a Diamond, I'm so proud.
> 
> ...



That wasn't me ?_? my e looks like this: ?


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

Man they gotta stop nerfing Shen and Kayle eventually...


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> Man they gotta stop nerfing Shen and Kayle eventually...



Shen I agree with, fuck Kayle


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

Shen didn't even get nerfed that badly though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2013)

Next weekend can't come any faster.
Then all will bow down to their master.


----------



## Xin (Oct 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> Man they gotta stop nerfing Shen and Kayle eventually...



As long as they don't nerf Ahri. 

I just bought her and she's awesome.


----------



## Didi (Oct 1, 2013)

Ahri's my favourite mid champ


Diana's second favourite


I just love mobility and damage and just going ALL FUCKING IN


----------



## Xin (Oct 1, 2013)

I never liked Ahri much, that's why I never bought her before. 

But after watching a few games and actually learning her, damn she's fun. 

Propably my fav mid now.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 1, 2013)

it's happening again. worked fine again last night after the game it crashed in, so i thought that was it

yet here i am again, the client crashing whenever i try to connect to the game


----------



## Xin (Oct 1, 2013)

Is something wrong with the game atm? 

Didn't play for a few days now (no time).


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2013)

Ezreal, Ahri, Akali, J4, Nasus - my favorite champs.
I intend to abuse them with all my approval stamps.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 1, 2013)

eh it worked again after a minute or so. we won as the enemy team fell apart and started raging at one another \o/


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

Didi said:


> Ahri's my favourite mid champ
> Diana's second favourite
> I just love mobility and damage and just going ALL FUCKING IN


Ahri doesnt really go all in lol. Shes actually a very safe champion with really long range.


Vae said:


> Shen didn't even get nerfed that badly though.


says you. Timing my taunt to reduce ability damage was awesome. This nerf is extremely disappointing. 


Seraphoenix said:


> Shen I agree with, fuck Kayle


WHOA HEY EASY THERE BOY, DAT MY ANGEL WE TALKIN ABOUT.


WAD said:


> Ezreal, Ahri, Akali, J4, Nasus - my favorite champs.
> I intend to abuse them with all my approval stamps.



Ew nasus. Ew J4. Ew Ezreal. Ez is really fun to play tho. my top 5 favs would probably be akali kayle diana Shen and Vi/Jayce (i couldnt decide which one I liked more qq)


----------



## Chausie (Oct 1, 2013)

why isn't soraka in your top 5, guys?

or at least sona


----------



## Enel (Oct 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> why isn't soraka in your top 5, guys?
> 
> or at least sona


Soraka has not enough pressure to be in my top 5. Liked here when I started the game, but with powerhouses like Thresh and Leona in the game, she's not a strong pick anymore.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

Top 5 for me would be:

Graves, Ezreal, Nidalee, Zed and Renekton.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> Ew nasus. Ew J4. Ew Ezreal. Ez is really fun to play tho. my top 5 favs would probably be akali kayle diana Shen and Vi/Jayce (i couldnt decide which one I liked more qq)



What do you mean by Ew Nasus and J4

J4 is an extremely strong jungler and you can't really push Nasus out of lane.

Dorans Shield + Tabi Nasus with LS quints is one of the most annoying things ever.

If mid laners bought wards you could farm till 25 mins and fuck the whole enemy team.



Enel said:


> Soraka has not enough pressure to be in my top 5. Liked here when I started the game, but with powerhouses like Thresh and Leona in the game, she's not a strong pick anymore.



After having her in a team lately, i actually like Soraka

During laning phase she is indeed meh but that 105 armor buff, holy fuck.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't recall reading Hady saying they were bad.

Ew just means he doesn't like them.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 1, 2013)

THATS EVEN WORSE


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't like Nasus or J4 either.

Boring as fuck to play.
Anyone who plays Nasus is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

Cant push Nasus out of lane?Teemo/Riven/Yorick/Jayce/Rumble/ and Pantheon would like to differ.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't care about Nasus top lane.
Put me in jungle though mAyne.


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

Jarvan and Nasus are too simplistic for my taste. I used to really enjoy playing Nasus back in Season 1-2 but newer champions that were released were a lot more fun to play and less stale overall.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 1, 2013)

Naut, Heca, Lulu, Leona, Poppy are definitely my top 5. As a noob this is about the entirety of my competent champion pool. I do still like nunu supp, even if nobody else does.


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> I don't care about Nasus top lane.
> Put me in jungle though mAyne.



You really couldnt think of another word that rhymed with lane? Wtf does mAyne even mean. Ur slippin wad


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

Mayne is a retarded twist on man, made only because people couldn't come up with anything else to rhyme with.

Pathetic


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2013)

It's a play on mang and that he is technically a main of mine.
I think rhyming in that sense is actually perfectly fine.


----------



## Enel (Oct 1, 2013)

Top 5 is probably Nautilus, Elise, Udyr, Nunu, Jarvan

Yes I love to jungle


----------



## Chausie (Oct 1, 2013)

soraka is easily > anything you guys are saying. srsly.


and sona. and amumu, cause he's all adorable and shit

leona is also awesome! 



WAD said:


> It's a play on mang and that he is technically a main of mine.
> I think rhyming in that sense is actually perfectly fine.



i think he has a point waddles, you slipped


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2013)

It's a word, so what if it's slang? It is still widely used and defined.
Wasn't aware I had to rhyme all properly and sound refined.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 1, 2013)

well you have been rhyming properly up until that point, so for you to use such odd slang like that, was a surprise and kinda disappointing 

we know you can do better, see


----------



## Enel (Oct 1, 2013)

Chausie said:


> soraka is easily > anything you guys are saying. srsly.
> 
> 
> and sona. and amumu, cause he's all adorable and shit
> ...


Na just a few ADC are really strong with Soraka like Ez or Varus because they can spam their Qs with infinite mana.

Sona is crazy good. Good poke, good heal and dat Crescendo in teamfights...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2013)

I like being unpredictable though. 
And Soraka in solo queue is no joke bro.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 1, 2013)

stop being silly, soraka is always strong


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

Soraka is terrible.

Try playing with a Soraka support like WAD, it's a horror.
Or was it Hady?

Probably WAD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2013)

Nah, remember Vae? We were undefeated when I was rockin' the 'raka.
So stop hating on the based Starchild, less you start acting like a baka.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> Nah, remember Vae? We were undefeated when I was rockin' the 'raka.
> *So stop hating on the based Starchild, less you start acting like a baka.*



Yeah!

Wad knows how awesome she is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2013)

Well she's terrible in competitive play since its hard to win lane.
But in solo queue people can't capitalize on her and lose to sustain.
Then additionally you can save people across the map.
"Do you always fight so poorly?" as enemies take a dirt nap.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

I know we went undefeated with Soraka in bot.

But you are quite literally the only decent Soraka I've ever played with, and that's only because we go hyper aggressive at level 1-2 with Starcall and Heal while the enemy doesn't expect it.

Your Lulu on the other hand, was god awful.


----------



## Enel (Oct 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> Well she's terrible in competitive play since its hard to win lane.
> But in solo queue people can't capitalize on her and lose to sustain.
> *Then additionally you can save people across the map.*
> "Do you always fight so poorly?" as enemies take a dirt nap.


Save people? You mean get free asssist gold


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2013)

My Lulu is definitely super bad 
Heal/Exh Soraka OP just a tad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2013)

Enel said:


> Save people? You mean get free asssist gold



Hey man! Thats not true! I got people's backs!
How else am I supposed to get Mejai's stacks?


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

Vae calling out WAD on his support when vae cant even support for shit.

What a trash player. 

Also Naut is strangely popular. Both Enel and Morglay put him in their top 5. Maybe I should play him more often..


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

WAD said himself my Janna is great


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2013)

It's true. He can usually carry bot lane with ease.
And you thought it was just a harmless breeze!


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> Cant push Nasus out of lane?Teemo/Riven/Yorick/Jayce/Rumble/ and Pantheon would like to differ.



Teemo and Rumble yes, i've seen them work, and i've experienced it too. Yorick isn't a hard match up for Nasus. Just cause he counters a lot of the melee top laners doesn't mean he counters Nasus too, if anything its a favorable match up. Hell, even Hyfe admits it.

I went against a Plat 1 or 2 Riven the other day as Nasus and i was testing shit so i went like 8-0-22 (wanted to see 20 pct CDR start Nasus) and she was stomping me even lvl 1 cause i had 35 armor, but, even though she killed me i think twice? Once i got my Wardens she was the one getting her ass beat. 
I just don't see it, you get free farm at turret cause Riven just pushes the wave to harass you.

I haven't went against a Panth so i can't comment on that one. 


Point being is with Nasus it's much easier to survive the lane considering how shitty his early is *supposed* to be. Teemo and Rumble are never seen, esp. in ranked (Mostly cause Rumble is hard as shit to play and Teemo is bad late)


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 1, 2013)

I have no idea how to deal with a fed Zac.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 1, 2013)

tried running?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Teemo and Rumble yes, i've seen them work, and i've experienced it too. Yorick isn't a hard match up for Nasus. Just cause he counters a lot of the melee top laners doesn't mean he counters Nasus too, if anything its a favorable match up. Hell, even Hyfe admits it.
> 
> I went against a Plat 1 or 2 Riven the other day as Nasus and i was testing shit so i went like 8-0-22 (wanted to see 20 pct CDR start Nasus) and she was stomping me even lvl 1 cause i had 35 armor, but, even though she killed me i think twice? Once i got my Wardens she was the one getting her ass beat.
> I just don't see it, you get free farm at turret cause Riven just pushes the wave to harass you.
> ...



Actually I do fine against Rumble because his early is pretty shitty between 1-3. By that time I should be just farming under turret because rumbles tend to push with flame and harpoon for some odd reason. You get a Spirit Visage to counter him in lane and that's basically it.

Teemo isn't that big of a problem because he's squishy as fuck. Same concept for any Nasus players who is facing a counter champion. You farm under turret and if he's pushed to hell without any wards, Nasus + a jungler will kill him cause wither op. 

The one champion I had trouble on before was .. Elise. Her early damage was annoying to hell :/ But I think that was before her nerf so I can't exactly comment. If you really want to stop a Nasus, camp all the other lanes and fuck them so hard that Nasus can't do anything to save them in mid game. Riven is annoying too.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

This is just fucking sad.

I hate how ''try harding'' is even regarded as a bad thing.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 1, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Actually I do fine against Rumble because his early is pretty shitty between 1-3. By that time I should be just farming under turret because rumbles tend to push with flame and harpoon for some odd reason. You get a Spirit Visage to counter him in lane and that's basically it.



I realise the early levels are fine but you are goign to get harassed under turret with his stupid flame spitter and it will hurt. The constant under turret harass is what makes this lane so difficult for me, even with Negatron/Visage.

You can gank him but that means relying on the jungler. I mean, in a recent game with no wards from the enemy for over 10 minutes i got no gank from a Sejuani cause she didn't have buffs, since she has no CC rite. Basically, i find it kind of jungler reliant.


> Teemo isn't that big of a problem because he's squishy as fuck. Same concept for any Nasus players who is facing a counter champion. You farm under turret and if he's pushed to hell without any wards, Nasus + a jungler will kill him cause wither op.



He is squishy as fuck but he is going to harass you 24/7. You can't just all in him early on while he CAN harass you. Under turret, again, it's also hell. And again, relying on jungler is kind of iffy for me. 
It's like Vayne, you can beat her in an all in but you can't just do that every time you are back to lane. You ARE going to get harassed down until you have enough items and what not to just fucking go all in on that bitch



> The one champion I had trouble on before was .. Elise. Her early damage was annoying to hell :/ But I think that was before her nerf so I can't exactly comment. If you really want to stop a Nasus, camp all the other lanes and fuck them so hard that Nasus can't do anything to save them in mid game. Riven is annoying too.



Haven't met a lot of Elise top and i think only once with Nasus
I can't recall, but i'd imagine it wouldn't be nice. 

Yes, i agree with that tactic, it's worked wonders. IDC how fed that Nasus is if the damage dealers can kill him before he reaches them, it's all cool.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> WHOA HEY EASY THERE BOY, DAT MY ANGEL WE TALKIN ABOUT.


Kayle has the same annoying Tryndamere, " My ult is seemingly always up. You dun goofed for engaging me"
I will say however, that Aether Wing Kayle is my favourite splash if only for dose hips.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 1, 2013)

I swear it's like junglers don't exist in your games Gogeta. I often get at least 1 gank that gives me the advantage in lane. If I don't get a gank, at the very least, my jungler is doing something.

I mean I do not like depending on my jungler at all. I tend to just do fine in lane because I can deal and come back with a losing lane. (Lose lane, win game op). But there are some games where my jungler actually does something though.

One thing that would upset me is if my jungler comes to gank and gives the opposing lane a kill + double buff. My lane is immediately lost from there.


----------



## αce (Oct 1, 2013)

so the fossil scans that my professors and t.a.'s ordered for my biological anthropology course just got delayed by possibly 2 weeks because the united states government decided to go full retard because republicans op


----------



## αce (Oct 1, 2013)

> I hate how ''try harding'' is even regarded as a bad thing.




korean solo q is the epitome of try hard


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> This is just fucking sad.
> 
> I hate how ''try harding'' is even regarded as a bad thing.



This is why NA sucks :l


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

αce said:


> korean solo q is the epitome of try hard



Which is exactly why Korea and China, the two ''try hard'' regions are in the world finals.

EU is also in the world top 4 because the EU ladder at the very top is more try hard than NA.

NA is the only big region that seems to be okay with messing around and trolling in high elo games, which is why they are weaker than other regions.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 1, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I swear it's like junglers don't exist in your games Gogeta. I often get at least 1 gank that gives me the advantage in lane. If I don't get a gank, at the very least, my jungler is doing something.



Usually either they bitch about how behidn they are and how they can't do anything ever whatsoever, or they snowball mid and bot and we win the game that way

yay

I can't blame em cause i don't really ever coming top either, bot fed vs top fed? pls.



> I mean I do not like depending on my jungler at all. I tend to just do fine in lane because I can deal and come back with a losing lane. (Lose lane, win game op). But there are some games where my jungler actually does something though.
> 
> 
> One thing that would upset me is if my jungler comes to gank and gives the opposing lane a kill + double buff. My lane is immediately lost from there.



Well it's rare that i get a really good jungler. Usually they can be impatient and leave or impatient and just go in at any time.

I got my jungler give double buffs to my lane in silver in 4 games in a row. How that's possible is beyond me. I told them to not come again, and i still won lane cause well silver

But i get your point, and i agree regardless


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Which is exactly why Korea and China, the two ''try hard'' regions are in the world finals.
> 
> EU is also in the world finals because the EU ladder at the very top is more try hard than NA.
> 
> NA is the only big region that seems to be okay with messing around and trolling in high elo games, which is why they are weaker than other regions.



One of the comments on the topic that annoys me



> What I've noticed myself at Diamond I (90lp) Games where I get some famous people/LCS players in my games, they sometimes tend to be really obnoxious and give up and start to troll easily because "they just wanna have fun" and not "tryhard".
> 
> I don't see the point in queuing for ranked when the whole idea is to gain LP trough WINNING which requires PLAYING WELL which requires TRYING HARD.
> 
> I get that theres some entertainment value in "funny plays" etc. like Imaqtpie does it, but he doesn't harass people. People should should realise their effect on other people when they're famous and liked, and not abuse their power to do evil.



No wonder NA has shitty practices if even the LCS players don't even try in solo que. -_- Then again when I watch some streamers, a lot do just mess around and it's for entertainment but still, some people would like to watch a stream to learn too.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Usually either they bitch about how behidn they are and how they can't do anything ever whatsoever, or they snowball mid and bot and we win the game that way
> 
> yay
> 
> ...



Well I don't mean camp top... just at least one gank wouldn't hurt lol (unless they gave away the kill). But yeah, idk. I've been having good junglers lately. If they aren't ganking, they should be doing something (securing objectives, push something, DRAGON?)


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know what games you play Gogeta, but I seriously doubt your jungler avoids ganking top almost all the time.

Every jungler I get matched with tends to gank top more than any other lane because it snowballs harder, except if the lane is already lost, at which point a gank will only fuck it over more.

Honestly, bot lane is the place with the least ganks because it's by far the hardest to gank and makes the least impact except dragon control, but you can gain that from a mid gank too.


----------



## αce (Oct 1, 2013)

top is the easiest lane to gank
especially as j4
just do the over the wall into bush cheese from the blue side or into the tri bush from baron

or just walk into lane and hope they have vae level map awareness


----------



## αce (Oct 1, 2013)

unless you're a man
then you gank the other jungler in his jungle


----------



## Nim (Oct 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> I don't know what games you play Gogeta, but I seriously doubt your jungler avoids ganking top almost all the time.
> 
> Every jungler I get matched with tends to gank top more than any other lane because it snowballs harder, except if the lane is already lost, at which point a gank will only fuck it over more.
> 
> Honestly, bot lane is the place with the least ganks because it's by far the hardest to gank and makes the least impact except dragon control, but you can gain that from a mid gank too.



Somehow this helps me a lot. I can't jungle and don't know the basics. So thank you


----------



## Morglay (Oct 1, 2013)

Level 3 Naut gank with both buffs is an easy kill to get your top laner off to a good start. Works every time in Silver.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 1, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Well I don't mean camp top... just at least one gank wouldn't hurt lol (unless they gave away the kill). But yeah, idk. I've been having good junglers lately. If they aren't ganking, they should be doing something (securing objectives, push something, DRAGON?)





Vae said:


> I don't know what games you play Gogeta, but I seriously doubt your jungler avoids ganking top almost all the time.
> 
> Every jungler I get matched with tends to gank top more than any other lane because it snowballs harder, except if the lane is already lost, at which point a gank will only fuck it over more.
> 
> Honestly, bot lane is the place with the least ganks because it's by far the hardest to gank and makes the least impact except dragon control, but you can gain that from a mid gank too.



Look, it'd be total bullshit to claim that my jungler refuses to come top every game.

HOWEVER, most of them don't do well. Very few do. Either they are impatient and leave, impatient and just go in at any time, or just don't come at all. Or just don't look at my pings and the chat saying where a ward/s is/are present


Look, if i am Trynd, Jax, Poppy, yeah i'd expect a gank due to weaker early game and very good late game.
But would you waste your time on a Yorick, Udyr, Garen, Darius, Renekton, Lee Sin etc.?
Sure you could snowball their lane, but, would you rather have wasted time doing that instead of maybe helping your mid, helping your bot or counterjungling?



It really depends on who i am playing though, and people don't seem to recognize that.
If i am *Nasus* and i am CSing easily, don't come for a gank just cause it's possible. The kill isn't certain, and ill lose lane/minion control which is extremely important. 
If i am *Rengar*, couple of kills and a turret would allow me to roam easily and snowball the rest of the team, and you could cover for me 
If i am *Darius*, you could stick around when you see the enemy jungler on the top side of the match cause Darius is an excellent duelist and a very good skirmisher, so we could get 2 kills, a turret and maybe the jungler's jungle.
If i am *Trynd/Jax* i just need an early assistance to get me rolling so you can get dragons/turrets while they send 2 people to stop me.

I think i went off on a tangent here but the point is, knowing when to gank and if to gank is not what a lot of junglers realize.


----------



## αce (Oct 1, 2013)

On the topic of junglers, let me just say that I really hate Meteos. Not because he's bad, but because he makes every yolo q jungler take all the buffs and all the farm and they all tax my lane for no reason.

Well fuck you Meteos.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 1, 2013)

poor wooong quits playing pro league as he come to the states for a clean slate. and its all because of the haters :c


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Look, it'd be total bullshit to claim that my jungler refuses to come top every game.
> 
> HOWEVER, most of them don't do well. Very few do. Either they are impatient and leave, impatient and just go in at any time, or just don't come at all. Or just don't look at my pings and the chat saying where a ward/s is/are present
> 
> ...



Umm for my post i was talking about counterpicks and how ganking once would help. In your list of champions that are lane bullies they would generally not lose lane and would not help at all.

I do find it bs that you rarely get a successful gank in platinum based on their ability to jungle. Im not saying devote your time at top Im saying ganking just once to help the lane against your counterpick will survive your lane much easier.

Additionally i have no sympathy for people who call top and depend their jungler to win their lane for them.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 1, 2013)

αce said:


> On the topic of junglers, let me just say that I really hate Meteos. Not because he's bad, but because he makes every yolo q jungler take all the buffs and all the farm and they all tax my lane for no reason.
> 
> Well fuck you Meteos.



He has stated many times his style rarely works in solo Que too lol. Idc if i get lane taxed as long the jungler doesn't die to my opponent.

Also. Meteos style only works in c9 cause they won't mind. Solo Que will rage tho.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 1, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Umm for my post i was talking about counterpicks and how ganking once would help. In your list of champions that are lane bullies they would generally not lose lane and would not help at all.
> 
> I do find it bs that you rarely get a successful gank in platinum based on their ability to jungle. Im not saying devote your time at top Im saying ganking just once to help the lane against your counterpick will survive your lane much easier.
> 
> Additionally i have no sympathy for people who call top and depend their jungler to win their lane for them.



You dont seem to understand
A kill doesn't mean success

For me to win my lane top a kill may not be what i need or rather the only thing i need.
And again, people realize ganking top is insufficient unless it's a sure kill.
Getting your bot/mid fed is so much better


Even Trick2g, a Diamond 1 Jungler main says that he just takes buffs and doesn't ever farm but tries to make plays
I am sorry but i don't find much synergy in both normals and SoloQ with strangers. Last ranked game where i went 12-6 with Poppy, my jungler wouldnt help me despite the enemy never warding. I went 0-2 in lane but i got fed by ganking other lanes. My jungler at first refused to even cover for me until it got to the 2nd turret.


So yeah. That's just how i see it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm excited. Next week the best jungler in this thread returns!
Because I'm a mediocre laner, already anticipating the dissed and burns.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You dont seem to understand
> A kill doesn't mean success
> 
> For me to win my lane top a kill may not be what i need or rather the only thing i need.
> ...



I don't mean a kill. I say successful as in blowing a summoner or pressuring the lane into making your opponent think your jungler is there (Assuming it's not warded) therefore making your lane easier then your jungler can do w/e you want. I NEVER SAID GETTING TOP FED IS BETTER THAN GETTING YOUR BOT MID FED. I'm saying ONLY ONE gank is sufficient to have an easier time against a counter pick lane. 

You make it sound so difficult where your jungler must never go top because it's useless. One gank is enough. And it seems BS that MOST of your junglers don't actually successfully do a gank correct in PLATINUM. Devoting your time top is stupid, I already say that. But ONE gank isn't going to hurt anyone.

I've had junglers come top AT LEAST ONCE and then just focus on other lanes. I don't depend on my junglers to win lane but I will give them credit for relieving the pressure off of a counter lane.

And to remind you AGAIN, this is about COUNTER PICK LANES. NOT about whether ganking for top lane or somewhere else.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 1, 2013)

got promoted today. yay.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 1, 2013)

Patch : 2:13:40 remaining.

FML.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 1, 2013)

nice, gz dude!

(to 4n not os!)


----------



## Guiness (Oct 1, 2013)

so far the olaf changes seem quite underwhelming. 

and ty chausie c:


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

My launcher doesn't seem to want to open...


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

Nevermind I just had to wait like 5 minutes for some reason lol. 

Time to patch!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> Nevermind I just had to wait like 5 minutes for some reason lol.
> 
> Time to patch!



Darth will probably finish before I do.

I'm still waiting


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 1, 2013)

Ugh, it finally happened and I got demoted a tier lol. Never thought I would be 1 game away from promos one day, then getting demoted the next. The path to Platinum is gonna be a lot harder than I thought it would. It seems the higher you go, the more trolls you encounter. That or I have the worst luck imaginable for teammates, Solo que Gods plzzz!


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Darth will probably finish before I do.
> 
> I'm still waiting



1 hour and 37 minutes remaining. 

Yeah i dunno man...


----------



## Chausie (Oct 1, 2013)

ward skins are in the shop guys!

got mah soraka wards


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

i'm updating at 9kbps. 

wat is this 2004? BEST INTERNET.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 1, 2013)

haha dat scrub like internet 

only took me like 10 mins this morn to d/l on both my computers

must be a server issue or something cuz it shouldn't take that long. =\ im pretty certain both me and Terry have similar speed internet.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 1, 2013)

4N said:


> haha dat scrub like internet
> 
> only took me like 10 mins this morn to d/l on both my computers
> 
> must be a server issue or something cuz it shouldn't take that long. =\ im pretty certain both me and Terry have similar speed internet.



I patched it this morning but I got an error when it was almost finished. 

Then I had to repatch it when I get home and now LoL is telling me to fuck you.


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

4N said:


> haha dat scrub like internet
> 
> only took me like 10 mins this morn to d/l on both my computers
> 
> must be a server issue or something cuz it shouldn't take that long. =\ im pretty certain both me and Terry have similar speed internet.



I'm pretty sure it's JEWS.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

Gogeta, based on the fact that last time we played together, you got mad at my friend for ganking top, and then got mad at him for leaving when it was CLEARLY warded and being around mid when you went in to die.

From that experience, I can't possibly imagine why junglers stay away from your lane. /s


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 1, 2013)

Loco's Interview with Rachel Quirico. Oh gawd that ending, Loco don't give a darn haha.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 1, 2013)

Best interview ever. Off topic but are there random drug tests for competitors playing in the big competitions?


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Best interview ever. Off topic but are there random drug tests for competitors playing in the big competitions?



You mean League tournaments?

I've never heard of any....


----------



## Chausie (Oct 1, 2013)

the worst thing in this game is the shitty arse client crashing, only for there to be a patch that you have to sit through before you can reconnect to a game

you woulda thought they'd have put a way around that, or hell, maybe made a better client that didn't sporadically crash from time to time.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Best interview ever. Off topic but are there random drug tests for competitors playing in the big competitions?



Nah, there's really nothing they can take which would improve their performance.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 1, 2013)

Had a Lee Sin kick an Ahri into me after I successfully flashed away from her final spirit rush only to get killed by orb of deception.

Got mad and lost.

GG


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Had a Lee Sin kick an Ahri into me after I successfully flashed away from her final spirit rush only to get killed by orb of deception.
> 
> Got mad and lost.
> 
> GG



You probably ragequit didn't you? You piece of shit.


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2013)

So C9 has a playmate as a huge fan who seems to really really like them all. Time to go pro.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 1, 2013)

I doubt you can understand the magnitude of the stupidity in your statement.


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I doubt you can understand the magnitude of the stupidity in your statement.


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

Also, protip: don't build hurricane before last whisper.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

He apparently had a Runaan's, no LW and 208 farm at 50 minutes on Cait.

Also 3-8.

The horror.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> Also, protip: don't build hurricane before last whisper.



Protip: Don't build Runaan's on anyone, ever, except Teemo perhaps.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

AND ANOTHER PROTIP, ALWAYS GET A VAMP SCEPTER.


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2013)

Aren't people saying Runanns on Jinx is good?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

Who knows, I doubt it's worth getting over SS or PD either way.

And Jiyeon, when you're facing a Rammus with FH and Thornmail along side a Zac with Tabi, Locket and Sunfire, please build a god damn LW as third item, never get a Runaan's again and don't rush IE if you're losing lane.


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2013)

Idk, considering her already high attack speed passive it may just be as good.


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Who knows, I doubt it's worth getting over SS or PD either way.
> 
> And Jiyeon, when you're facing a Rammus with FH and Thornmail along side a Zac with Tabi, Locket and Sunfire, please build a god damn LW as third item, never get a Runaan's again and don't rush IE if you're losing lane.



Don't waste your time. Your advice, while logical, is most likely going to be ignored on the simple basis that; 1. He's Bronze II. 2. You're Vae. and 3. You're still Vae and most people ignore you anyway.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

And disregard the crit, ms and passive from PD/SS?

No fucking way, no ADC with decent knowledge will get Runaan's over PD/SS.


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2013)

Maybe just get a statik shiv?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> Don't waste your time. Your advice, while logical, is most likely going to be ignored on the simple basis that; 1. He's Bronze II. 2. You're Vae. and 3. You're still Vae and most people ignore you anyway.



What if I quote what Rekkles was writing last night?

''Always get a LW as your third item, rush PD as 2nd if you're way ahead, Zeal > LW if you're not.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 1, 2013)

Wouldn't Hurricane at the very least, be alright on Varus? Proc those Blights!


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> What if I quote what Rekkles was writing last night?
> 
> ''Always get a LW as your third item, rush PD as 2nd if you're way ahead, Zeal > LW if you're not.



Nobody cares about that guy anyway.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

WILL THE OPINION OF A DIAMOND/CHALLENGER PLAYER HEEEEELP?


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2013)

Rekkles says get PD, Doublelift says another items(forgot the name) is better. Who do I believe?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Wouldn't Hurricane at the very least, be alright on Varus? Proc those Blights!



It might be alright, but it's still a worse item to get than PD, which makes getting it useless.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Rekkles says get PD, Doublelift says another items(forgot the name) is better. Who do I believe?



What item other than Statikk Shiv or PD would Doublelift tell you to rush?

I can't think of anything else.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 1, 2013)

GUYS

I FORGOT HOW MUCH FUN ANNIE SUPP IS

OMG 

i love it


----------



## Chausie (Oct 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> WILL THE OPINION OF A DIAMOND/CHALLENGER PLAYER HEEEEELP?



maybe, but you're still vae,  what hady said stands

dw though i still love you


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2013)

I think he said Zephyr. I just remember him saying it on stream.


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

I'd rather take item advice from Puszu than Rekkles tbh.


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2013)

Puszu only plays adc's like Genja so I wouldn't really listen to him.


----------



## αce (Oct 1, 2013)

doublelift says he values the stats from zephyr more than p.d. as a second item


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I think he said Zephyr. I just remember him saying it on stream.



What?

No, there's no way he ever said that.

The only context an ADC would mention Zephyr in is selling your boots late game for Zephyr.

EDIT: Really? He said that?

That's kinda dumb though, he never builds it


----------



## Chausie (Oct 1, 2013)

oh ya, genja said something about building tri force on all the ADCs?

was in an aram and the enemy caitlyn built it first. said something about genja.

idk if she was deliberately trolling or was an accidental troll

unless it's actually OP or some shit, but it sure didn't seem like it.


----------



## αce (Oct 1, 2013)

he actually used it in the lcs to pretty good effect
until the CLG throws came


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> What?
> 
> No, there's no way he ever said that.
> 
> ...


He did in a game. Of course it was near the end of the LCS so that's a reason too. 


Chausie said:


> oh ya, genja said something about building tri force on all the ADCs?
> 
> was in an aram and the enemy caitlyn built it first. said something about genja.
> 
> ...



It's not OP, it benefits the adc's who are more reliant on their abilities than aa's. He just somehow managed to work it on kog. I mean, it's great for a vayne if you condemn people into walls.


----------



## αce (Oct 1, 2013)

umm, does tri force not proc on vayne's tumble?
and that move speed+passive is op


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2013)

why is this song so based

[youtube]hT_nvWreIhg[/youtube]



> αce said:
> 
> 
> > umm, does tri force not proc on vayne's tumble?
> ...


----------



## αce (Oct 1, 2013)

why are you a whore


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2013)

αce said:


> why are you a whore



Qualities I picked up from my grandaddy.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 1, 2013)

Basically you want Trinity Force on ADCs that have spammable abilities.

Like Vayne, Ezreal, Corki and Kog'Maw.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 1, 2013)

no tri force on caitlyn then


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2013)

Is there any specific reason why my friend wants me to boost them to Gold III?
Is there any special awards for that division that I don't know or fail to see?


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> Is there any specific reason why my friend wants me to boost them to Gold III?
> Is there any special awards for that division that I don't know or fail to see?




He's probably under the assumption that players in Gold III are better than they are at Gold V-IV, since he's no doubt been stuck in V/IV for god knows how long and now believes himself stuck in elo hell. And that he'll magically be able to carry the no doubt "better players" in the upper 3 divisions of Gold.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 1, 2013)

I wanna try tri force Riven. Sheen + passive sound like a good idea. Plus the movement speed from zeal, phage, and her general kit try to escape/chase that. Real terror right there!


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I wanna try tri force Riven. Sheen + passive sound like a good idea. Plus the movement speed from zeal, phage, and her general kit try to escape/chase that. Real terror right there!



Mother of god.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> He's probably under the assumption that players in Gold III are better than they are at Gold V-IV, since he's no doubt been stuck in V/IV for god knows how long and now believes himself stuck in elo hell. And that he'll magically be able to carry the no doubt "better players" in the upper 3 divisions of Gold.



They are currently silver though.
Think it's just gold rewards, I dunno.


----------



## αce (Oct 1, 2013)

tri force on ezreal still makes more sense than any other adc only because of the nature of his Q
but corki is op


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

WAD said:


> They are currently silver though.
> Think it's just gold rewards, I dunno.



then not only do they want gold rewards, but they also want you to do the dirty work and get them past Gold V/IV.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 1, 2013)

tri force xin and ez are op


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2013)

I wanna do Triforce Akali, I bet it is OP.
Then again, it's Akali, anyways it is GG.


----------



## OS (Oct 1, 2013)

Triforce akali actually sounds interesting since she can just jump into your carry. But I think lichbane is enough.


Also, do we not see akali in the pro scene because of how easy it is to counter her smokescreen?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 1, 2013)

I've only played one game as Olaf. But he's currently weaker in terms of damage. The only good skill to max is his w. 

I feel he's better off as a jungler instead of a top laner because his q doesn't slow decay anymore so I guess he's pretty good with ganking (I think?) 

I haven't try out that theory. Olaf falls off wayyyyy hard though :/ He does absolutely no damage in the late game if you build bruiser or tank.

Edit: Yup 40% slow at level 2. His damage is so much weaker though so I'm disappointed.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Triforce akali actually sounds interesting since she can just jump into your carry. But I think lichbane is enough.
> 
> 
> Also, do we not see akali in the pro scene because of how easy it is to counter her smokescreen?



I would assume so since if Akali is chosen, every single member of the enemy team would buy a pink.

Exp quintessences and masteries are fun to use in the jungle. It's a bonus if Zilean is on your team.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 2, 2013)

Goddamit the OCE server is unavailable. Wanted to Spin2Win.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 2, 2013)

considering how low olafs damage is late i dont understannd the ult conscept

meh


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 2, 2013)

that was a depressing game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2013)

Thats why you gotta have Kayle or Morg or Lulu on your team as Akali though.
Pretty much anti-assassin champs to deny the other team from them you know?
Also XP quints as a solo laner with Zil support is the setup of thugs and kings.
Fastest level 6 ever then you wreck your lane with ultimates and other things.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2013)

Gunblade/GA/Triforce/Warmogs/Rageblade
Tankssassin Akali wreckin fools bitchmade.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 2, 2013)

For a second i thought that was a Jax build

Also i need to practice Rengar
Senor Razaro goes Triforce into Hydra
Ninfang BC into LW

WHAT SHOULD I DO
NO SITUATIONAL BUILDING THATS NOT HOW IT GOES


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2013)

Actually. Screw Warmogs. It's been so long I forgot about the OP Spirit Visage these days.
With Triforce and GA also you're more than tanky enough with big time resurrection plays.


----------



## Darth (Oct 2, 2013)

yeah SV on Akali is pretty insane, although a Zhonyas would probably be smarter than a rageblade.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 2, 2013)

Kayle with GA and Hourglass is troll-like fun.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah, probably right. Lots of not so valuable stats like boosted attack speed.
Hourglass with HP from TF/SV and a revive is what Akali would otherwise need.


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 2, 2013)

The nerfs on ranged trinity force users is really good imo, they make Corki less retarded without making Jax irrelevant.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> For a second i thought that was a Jax build
> 
> Also i need to practice Rengar
> Senor Razaro goes Triforce into Hydra
> ...



Max his W and build a Rabadon's + Zhonya's + Trinity Force


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 2, 2013)

Is it new that both teams can now have the same champions on ARAM? It's at least the first time for me now...


----------



## Chausie (Oct 2, 2013)

It was like that when the aram queue first came out, then they fixed it so it couldn't happen anymore.

i suppose there's a bug this patch letting it happen again.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 2, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> that was a depressing game



literally for the past 2 days, every game that i have been in up to that point has had in a d/c, afk'er or just straight up troll. not my week 

i was just like 'glad its not me in that botlane. i would have gone madea on dat hoe.'

without the extra weight of course. 



WAD said:


> Gunblade/GA/Triforce/Warmogs/Rageblade
> Tankssassin Akali wreckin fools bitchmade.





im gonna miss winehouse wad. 
no more rhyming = me sad.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 2, 2013)

He wasn't trolling he was just bored


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm confuzzled, who said I wasn't gonna rhyme anymore?
I always post in rhymes now unless someone really makes me sore.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 2, 2013)

Fuck you WAD

And fuck you 4n for encouraging him


----------



## Chausie (Oct 2, 2013)

just had someone be a dick in game, was in a premade, on about how he was carrying us all etc etc.

then he goes afk, causing us to lose 4v5. the 2 he was in a premade with were real fucking angry

it was so weird, i swear. just how angry the people he was with were was hilarious on it's own.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 2, 2013)

A jungler camped my lane for me and made the other laner rage quit in a ranked game. I haven't seen that type of RQ in a while.


----------



## Nim (Oct 2, 2013)

meeeh the last ranked game was so bad ._. I hate to have an adc which I can't carry at all. Getting stunned 24/7 by Elise. I think she didn't miss even one stun on him.. siiigh  (i was supp)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 2, 2013)

all of my games for ranked have been hard as hell today. (Except for the Aatrox one). 7-20, 8-19, 5-15 in the first 20 minutes e_e ... and we somehow win them all.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 2, 2013)

i have sent you a pm nim. i hate this game sometimes


----------



## Nim (Oct 2, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i have sent you a pm nim. i hate this game sometimes



<3


I have 50/100 LP now :3 i'm climbing slowly.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 2, 2013)

God i hate Fiddle so much

It's not just the gay ass Fear

Early on his fucking bouncing silence does a shitton of damage. You can't really match that damage. Maximum lvl 1 dmg is 200, how stupid is that?

Many people have already mentioned how OP he is but holy shit
He doesn't have to reach lvl 9 or w/e to be terror like Irelia, he is stupidly strong early on too
Only thing that ever holds him back is that he isn't exactly tanky, but half supports aren't so it doesn't really matter

Along with Trynd, Teemo, Kassadin and Aatrox just the stupidiest champions in the game
Just a part or parts of their kit that makes you think what the fuck Riot


----------



## Darth (Oct 2, 2013)

I had a middlesticks on my team that roflstomped the shit out of a khazix mid. He killed him like four times in ten minutes. Fiddle OP.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 2, 2013)

My promos to get back into G3 consisted of 2 20 min surrenders  in the enemy's favor with 2 different "I'm a smurf, adc plz" who ended up feeding Africa and blamed the team. Best complaint was when our jungler was gonna play Lee Sin, but the smurf dude persuaded him to pick Nunu for our AoE team comp and blood boil despite him saying he's not comfortable enough to carry with Nunu. Sure enough he gets the blame for not ganking enough.

What have I learned? Lie and say I'm a smurf so I can get any role I want and people will think I'm good and listen to all my bad calls haha.

I'm only one game away from my promos again for today, hopefully I get better luck this time around.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 2, 2013)

good luck dude!

i guess those people have learned how to bullshit their way into whatever role they want. and now you have learned it too!


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 2, 2013)

Spent the last 30 minutes in GTA V running over prostitutes whilst shouting ''THOU SHALL NOT FORNICATE TONGIHT, SUCCUBUS!''


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 2, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> My promos to get back into G3 consisted of 2 20 min surrenders  in the enemy's favor with 2 different "I'm a smurf, adc plz" who ended up feeding Africa and blamed the team. Best complaint was when our jungler was gonna play Lee Sin, but the smurf dude persuaded him to pick Nunu for our AoE team comp and blood boil despite him saying he's not comfortable enough to carry with Nunu. Sure enough he gets the blame for not ganking enough.
> 
> What have I learned? Lie and say I'm a smurf so I can get any role I want and people will think I'm good and listen to all my bad calls haha.
> 
> I'm only one game away from my promos again for today, hopefully I get better luck this time around.



You can tell if someone is a smurf by looking them up in champion select. Lol persuaded someone to pick Nunu for an AoE team comp >_> .... Doesn't sound like Gold at all.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 2, 2013)

Nunu for an AoE comp? Wat, how is that even good..


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2013)

Vae said:


> Spent the last 30 minutes in GTA V running over prostitutes whilst shouting ''THOU SHALL NOT FORNICATE TONGIHT, SUCCUBUS!''


I do that in real life man.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> You can tell if someone is a smurf by looking them up in champion select. Lol persuaded someone to pick Nunu for an AoE team comp >_> .... Doesn't sound like Gold at all.



Gold is just a shinier version of bronze, so it makes perfect sense.

I usually don't lolking/lolnexus my teammates and call them out on it. It creates a bad atmosphere in a already toxic wasteland. Also for all I know they could have been boosting some guys crappy account, but usually I call BS. But can't really do anything about pick order anyways so I just accept it xD


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 2, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Gold is just a shinier version of bronze, so it makes perfect sense.
> 
> I usually don't lolking/lolnexus my teammates and call them out on it. It creates a bad atmosphere in already toxic wasteland. Also for all I know they could have been boosting some guys crappy account, but usually I call BS. But can't really do anything about pick order anyways so I just accept it xD



I don't call people out on it, but if they're asking for my role and they're last pick and they say they're a smurf but they're not, I'm just going to take my role. If they have pick order, i dont even know why they call themselves a smurf if they're just going to get their role anyways. 

Tbh everyone is trash no matter what tier you're in.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 2, 2013)

If they're a smurf they should be able to carry the game from any role except support anyway.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 2, 2013)

I feel games are getting harder and harder as I play ranked. Time for a long break.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2013)

Terry play a game on my account before Monday please ^_^.
Enjoy my pretty skins and pick something with lots of cheese.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 2, 2013)

Does anyone have a bronze account that would be willing to lend to my friend?


----------



## Chausie (Oct 2, 2013)

lolking seems down, what's an alternative?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 2, 2013)

WAD said:


> Terry play a game on my account before Monday please ^_^.
> Enjoy my pretty skins and pick something with lots of cheese.



I need your account info ;c

And also Chausie: 




lolnexus.com


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 2, 2013)

I...actually don't remember, since Vae had my password changed.
Ask him or Ace for it, fact I can't remember to what makes me deranged.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 2, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I need your account info ;c
> 
> And also Chausie:
> 
> ...



ty dude

and i think i know waddles account, unless it's been changed again

(in case waddles forgot, it was so i could play morde in a bot game to see what he was like)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 2, 2013)

PM it to me and I'll try it out later.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 2, 2013)

sent.

i need to sort out my sleep, i'm sleeping for 4 hours twice a day


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 3, 2013)

[youtube]PX_IQkeXq9g[/youtube]

WHAT THE FUCK LOL


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 3, 2013)

That was kinda awesome haha. One of the comments "League of Legends of Korra."


----------



## Treerone (Oct 3, 2013)

Who was the Ez in that vid?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 3, 2013)

My guess would be doublelift?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 3, 2013)

Treerone said:


> Who was the Ez in that vid?



It's Doublelift.


*Spoiler*: _Order of Appearance_ 




    Alex Ich on Kha'zik
    Cyanide on Jarvan IV
    PDD on Malphite?
    Meteos on Zac
    Drunk Scarra on Gragas
    Flame on Ryze
    Misaya on Twisted Fate
    Godlife on Blitzcrank
    Gogoing on Kennen
    MiSTakE on Janna
    Imp on Vayne
    Dyrus on Jayce
    Westdoor on Mordekaiser
    Doublelift on Ezreal
    Forellenlord on Lux


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 3, 2013)

I didn't even notice there was a Janna. All he got was a little wind haha, poor guy. Thus the life of a support, you do cool things, but don't get recognized unless your Madlife.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 3, 2013)

This Blackthorn Morg sale is very tempting.

And yay, rune pages!

I think I'm gonna start being more active again. I miss you gais. 

Oh I got kicked out of my promos, l0l.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 3, 2013)

Gold 4 achieved.

Elise and Akali pls


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 3, 2013)

Well that's one way Lux's hyper beam can be used.


----------



## Nim (Oct 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> [youtube]PX_IQkeXq9g[/youtube]
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK LOL



haha I don't know the guys but I'm a fan of the Riot videos ^^ this is awesome


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 3, 2013)

Yay Gold 3 again.


----------



## Darth (Oct 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> [youtube]PX_IQkeXq9g[/youtube]
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK LOL



Studio Mir is so goddamn awesome.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 3, 2013)

The finals are almost here woo!


----------



## OS (Oct 3, 2013)

The video reminds me of Boondocks more.

EDIT: No xpeke on kassadin. Riot I am disappoint.


----------



## Darth (Oct 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The video reminds me of Boondocks more.





seeing as they've only done The Boondocks and The Legend of Korra I can see why.


----------



## Darth (Oct 3, 2013)

In other news, Nim just stomped a Diamond V and two Plat V's in a normal. 

It's true, I saw it. 

Nim sleeper op


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 3, 2013)

Should've done some Rift bending.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 3, 2013)

What the fuck is with this matchmaking?

My team was level 5 - 20.

The opponents had a lvl 30 and a lvl 28.


----------



## OS (Oct 3, 2013)

I know they do korra too but boondocks has more asians.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 3, 2013)

Chaos said:


> What the fuck is with this matchmaking?
> 
> My team was level 5 - 20.
> 
> The opponents had a lvl 30 and a lvl 28.



It's CHAOS!

I think I need some sleep...


----------



## Guiness (Oct 3, 2013)

dammit terry

only got a 5 hour sleep before i took on my 24 hour CQ duty yesterday. ended just now. all your fault. 

and now time for some sleep. couple hours before agarest is released and i already pre-ordered it so winning


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 3, 2013)

4N said:


> dammit terry
> 
> only got a 5 hour sleep before i took on my 24 hour CQ duty yesterday. ended just now. all your fault.
> 
> and now time for some sleep. couple hours before agarest is released and i already pre-ordered it so winning



It was totally worth it.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 3, 2013)

at first i thought that video was like dafuq is this shit

then it grew on me

then i had multiple orgasms by the end. it was awesome.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> It was totally worth it.



silence peasant.

im quite delirious right now. i dont know what i just might do in this condition.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 3, 2013)

4N said:


> silence peasant.
> 
> im quite delirious right now. i dont know what i just might do in this condition.



Go to sleep? Lol.

Also do you not have your phone when you entered your CQ duty?


----------



## OS (Oct 3, 2013)

Considering the possible new champ coming out. I think riot needs to really work on what mages do (since it looks like a mage, though I am sure it's just another Diana skin.) Mages are going out of style because of how easily assassins can kill.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Go to sleep? Lol.
> 
> Also do you not have your phone when you entered your CQ duty?



my phone screen isn't working sadly. like it still works but the screen is pitch black. im supposed to get a warranty replacement so hopefully i'll have that by this weekend.

and sleep is for the weak.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 3, 2013)

what the fuck

none of my twitch vids won't work

like when i try to watch a live streamer or past broadcast for that matter, all i get is a white screen. 

help pls. what can i do to fix this issue? :s


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 3, 2013)

4N said:


> what the fuck
> 
> none of my twitch vids won't work
> 
> ...



Twitch vids are run by Adobe Flash so maybe it's something with that.

Also the rumor of Reddit today: Maknoon left KT? 

I find that silly to be honest because he just signed up with them :/


----------



## Nim (Oct 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> In other news, Nim just stomped a Diamond V and two Plat V's in a normal.
> 
> It's true, I saw it.
> 
> Nim sleeper op





Why "Nim sleeper"? xD


----------



## Guiness (Oct 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Twitch vids are run by Adobe Flash so maybe it's something with that.
> 
> Also the rumor of Reddit today: Maknoon left KT?
> 
> I find that silly to be honest because he just signed up with them :/



but thats the thing, i went on YT to see if it was my adobe and it worked like a charm. i dnt know why its doing this


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 3, 2013)

Nim sucks, she had to be carried by my Nidalee friend in an ARAM.

Her Lux was shit 

And Gogeta's worst AP Kog world.


----------



## Nim (Oct 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Nim sucks, she had to be carried by my Nidalee friend in an ARAM.
> 
> Her Lux was shit
> 
> And Gogeta's worst AP Kog world.



xD

I did my best! If it's not enough for you it's not my problem!!!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2013)

I wanna play. 
Is it next Sunday?


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> Nim sucks, she had to be carried by my Nidalee friend in an ARAM.
> 
> Her Lux was shit
> 
> And Gogeta's worst AP Kog world.



23 deaths Zyra pls

"Everything above 10 deaths is horrible!"

pls


----------



## Sansa (Oct 3, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UP2aV1rsGM[/youtube]

Fucking Faker just spams laugh the whole time


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> 23 deaths Zyra pls
> 
> "Everything above 10 deaths is horrible!"
> 
> pls



10 deaths in a normal game.

ARAM games are different.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2013)

Jiyeons video should be called Karthus vs. Zed, Shen, and Lee Sin.
That Lee definitely carried them all including faker hard for the win.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 3, 2013)

dear god

why is it that whenever when ace, myself, genome and adrian play together we get ahead but somehow, some fcking how, we begin to throw and then its a struggle to win the game?

mind you only me and ace played just now but holy crap, that game was some bs during the 20-30 min interval.

then late game karthus and vayne happened.

gg.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 3, 2013)

and now it is time for me to go to sleep. being up for the past 30 hours can't be good for your health.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 3, 2013)

You lose because none of you are good at the game and don't know how to close out a game with an advantage.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 3, 2013)

morellonomicon, is this a good item or not? i always try to get it in aram on ap champs, if against someone with heals. 

yet a lot of the time, when i'm in a team with healing, no one on the enemy team seems to get it. is it actually a bad item? i guess the passive only works if they're below a certain amount of hp


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 3, 2013)

I get it if the other team is some one with fast health regent or life steal(singed voli) and I'm on a supportish role that's not fed


----------



## Darth (Oct 3, 2013)

i've never got one of these "you've been reported for xXx" warnings in my life but ofc when i transfer to euw I get two in one day. 

wtf?

I didn't even know these warnings existed. 

Real. 

Fuck this server. I should have transferred to EUNE.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2013)

One day this thread will learn to mute flamers.
Instead of responding to them in kind like lamers.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> Fuck this server. I should have transferred to EUNE.



Well go fuck yourself


----------



## Darth (Oct 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Well go fuck yourself



?

I would have transferred because it's 3 times better ping than NA and better server stability than EUW. 

Plus the playerbase i've seen on euw has been a bunch of toxic children. 

fuck this server seriously tho. I mean if it was stable I wouldn't really care but this shit's more broken than Egypt's infrastructure.


----------



## Nim (Oct 3, 2013)

Darth said:


> i've never got one of these "you've been reported for xXx" warnings in my life but ofc when i transfer to euw I get two in one day.
> 
> wtf?
> 
> ...



I play on EUW for 1 1/2 years or so and didn't get any warnings yet


----------



## Darth (Oct 3, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> I play on EUW for 1 1/2 years or so and didn't get any warnings yet



You and Chausie are clearly some sort of angelic beings that can do no wrong and are loved by everyone.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 3, 2013)

pretty sure there's at least a few who hate me!

and i've gotten warnings in a day where all i've said was glhf & ggwp

i actually seem to not get any at all when i say more stuff in chat


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 3, 2013)

I love how the only reason you're complaining about the server is because you came to it right before an issue appeared.

I've had worse issues on NA than I've had on EUW, this is the 2nd time I've had a major issue on EUW in 4 months.

I still remember not being able to play on NA for 2 weeks because my runes and champs were gone, never forget.


----------



## OS (Oct 3, 2013)

Watched Kill la Kill. Kinda let down.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2013)

Never got warned on EU West. 
And my attitude was never the best.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 3, 2013)

Did everyone transfer to EUW because the server is better or do you all live in EU?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> I love how the only reason you're complaining about the server is because you came to it right before an issue appeared.
> 
> I've had worse issues on NA than I've had on EUW, this is the 2nd time I've had a major issue on EUW in 4 months.
> 
> I still remember not being able to play on NA for 2 weeks because my runes and champs were gone, never forget.



Reddit and the rest of EUW would disagree with you.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Reddit and the rest of EUW would disagree with you.



there was a time where some people were getting massive, sporadic ping spikes whilst playing. some people got them, others didn't.

it was when riot had that test thing on their forums for people to run, so they could find out just what was causing it. (i can't remember what they said was the cause of it all. something to do with riots provider? idk, idgi)

vae was one of the lucky ones who didn't encounter it!


----------



## Darth (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah vae's full of shit I was on NA for 3 and a half years and the service was never as bad as this.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 3, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Reddit and the rest of EUW would disagree with you.



And yet, my entire friends list seems to agree with me about the fact that EUW barely has any issues for them, except maybe 1 or 2 people.

Fact of the matter is, the people crying on reddit are a small percentage of the EUW server that encounters issues every week, it's always new people and the majority of the server is still playing.

There's been 2 major issues in the last 4 months that's affected everyone, that's it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2013)

EUW has always been historically infinitely worse than NA.
Don't know how things have changed in 3 months but NA worse no way.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 3, 2013)

I've had worse issues on NA than I have on EUW.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 3, 2013)

Also I managed to break my microphone, it wouldn't go more than half way back in to the Siberia headset so I got mad and smashed it in.

Smartest thing I could've done, obviously.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> And yet, my entire friends list seems to agree with me about the fact that EUW barely has any issues for them, except maybe 1 or 2 people.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, the people crying on reddit are a small percentage of the EUW server that encounters issues every week, it's always new people and the majority of the server is still playing.
> 
> There's been 2 major issues in the last 4 months that's affected everyone, that's it.



Yeah because your friends list + you > percentage of EUW players on Reddit. /sarcasm

Though it's not really about the servers sometimes, people expect compensation too for the minor things.

Actually it's more about the service than anything. Fact is, EUW just gets ignored most of the time.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 3, 2013)

> According to our sources four of the players have been unequivocally decided upon, which we shall list in detail now.
> 
> The mid role will be fulfilled by none other than Henrik "Froggen"  Hansen of Evil Geniuses. After an incredible run in Season 2 that saw  his team win DreamHack and place top four in the World Championships, as  well as being roundly considered one of the best mid players in the  world, it could well be the case that his patience have worn thin with  Season 3’s underachievements.
> 
> ...



what the fucking fuck


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2013)

Alex Ich and Froggen on the same team. It can't be. 
Is this real life? Or is this just a fantasyyyy.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 3, 2013)

Wickd already called that out for being bullshit in the reddit post.

Besides, none of it makes sense.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 3, 2013)

WAD said:


> Alex Ich and Froggen on the same team. It can't be.
> Is this real life? Or is this just a fantasyyyy.



I call BS on it.

No hardcore proof or reasons for them to leave.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 3, 2013)

Gave up at the game after going 0-5 in lane, couldn't dodge a single blitz hook, just wanted it to end.

Bots starts playing around, sure about their victory.
Farm like a machine for the next 15 min, win game.

Ezpz.

EDIT: I should add that I hate Draven since the changes, he's fucking god awful.
Dunno why I played him.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 3, 2013)

i swear

the last 30mins of this game


i thought it was lost

i just, idk

enemy team were so angry

think it took till like 30mins in before we got a tower, and they had already taken all our outer ones?

but that ez and blitz were fun


----------



## Chausie (Oct 3, 2013)

Vae said:


> EDIT: I should add that I hate Draven since the changes, he's fucking god awful.
> Dunno why I played him.



what vae says here is right. seriously, he does shit damage early. i miss old draven when if you could stun them, they were both dead.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 3, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Did everyone transfer to EUW because the server is better or do you all live in EU?



vae and hady transferred from NA as they live in EU/closer to EU than NA.

gogeta was on eune but came over to euw


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 3, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what vae says here is right. seriously, he does shit damage early. i miss old draven when if you could stun them, they were both dead.



That is probably why his passive got changed. It was so annoying that you can just die so easily at level 1 or 2 because of his axes and he can just snowball off of it.

Though I admit the passive rework was a huge FU to Draven.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 3, 2013)

He snowballs harder but I feel like he's waaaay too dependant on snowballing now, or his passive is useless.

It's also shit late game.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 3, 2013)

shit late game, yet you still managed to wreck them all that last fight.

and i guess old draven was silly, but where before you could stun and kill them, now you stun and draven dies instead

i guess i should rethink what to play with him and go janna or lulu


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 3, 2013)

Draven/Nami cant go wrong.
Then again Nami anything's a good song.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 3, 2013)

ah ye and nami

which reminds me, i need some mana regen runes

i really miss draven/leona though, always win lane


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 3, 2013)

Chausie said:


> ah ye and nami
> 
> which reminds me, i need some mana regen runes
> 
> i really miss draven/leona though, always win lane



+ Blue side.

Always win lane with old Draven / Leona + Blue side when Golems spawn at 1:40. If you can't  win lane with that before, you suck.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2013)

Pro tipi of the day:
when in trouble pick warwick



>.>

<.<

had to screenie what that dude said, too bizarre.


----------



## OS (Oct 3, 2013)

is it me. Or is everything laggy and messed up this patch?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2013)

Whats the most and second most impactful position in higher elo or pro matches?


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> is it me. Or is everything laggy and messed up this patch?


in other news grass is green


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 4, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Whats the most and second most impactful position in higher elo or pro matches?



Mid and Jungle imo

Every time I watch some Korean play Lee Sin I think to myself, man i suck xD Seriously though, I need to learn to play Lee Sin. Time to play customs till I can at least Insec something.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 4, 2013)

My new main:


I like him way more than my others main champions (Anivia, Malzahar, Syndra) now. Godly poke, godly ult with silence and killing potential after you are dead, godly aoe damage/burst, great non-dash escape, mini barrier - every ability is fun to use, especially dat death ray. He's also great in every game type. After going full penetration route from the beginning I just melt all those mr tanks, not to mention squishies, even if I'm behind 3-4 kills.

I like how much people underestimate his range and ability to burst from long distance, so many cocky people with ~40% hp were slain  He's also a champ who can handle Fizz/Kassadin/Zed much easier than my other mains which is a great relief to me.


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2013)

viktor's such a trash champ doe.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 4, 2013)

So when the hell did Sejuani become such a power house? Not quite Naut level but still pretty beastly:


----------



## Chausie (Oct 4, 2013)

you got the new skin? the death ray on that skin really looks like it hurts! i kinda want hm just for the skin. even though i don't play mid. maybe i could do viktor support!

i found him a lot of fun last time he was free, in arams. (because i'm bad and can't play mid in normals!)


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2013)

Morglay said:


> So when the hell did Sejuani become such a power house? Not quite Naut level but still pretty beastly:



Ever since they re-did her she's been pretty awesome.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 4, 2013)

Is Maokai any good atm? He was my main back in s2 (originally got me into the jungle.) My jungle roster generally consist of the more tanky ap orientated champs. (Excluding Heca.)


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 4, 2013)

He's not bad, he can still do really well and he's annoying to face.

There are better junglers but if you prefer him he's still good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2013)

Pick him against AoE-centric teams.
His ult then is better than it seems.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 4, 2013)

based on the last game, i have decided that i hate jungling against a shaco

real fucking annoying

so now i hate him when i'm support and i hate him when i jungle. i'm just gonna say that he's awful and i hate him no matter what


----------



## Morglay (Oct 4, 2013)

I think Vae just witnessed my incredibly cancerous support 1st hand. Silver III for life.


----------



## Chad (Oct 4, 2013)

Morglay said:


> I think Vae just witnessed my incredibly cancerous support 1st hand. Silver III for life.



Are you joking? #bronze5forlyfe


----------



## Chausie (Oct 4, 2013)

think they would ever have bewitching nidalee on sale again, or was that a 'one time ever' skin?

i want a nidalee skin and that with the white one are the only ones i really like


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 4, 2013)

Bewitching Nidalee is never coming back, it was a limited edition skin that came out during the first halloween sale.

On another note, I didn't know the Warcraft movie had a set release date, and apparently Johnny Depp is playing Medivh


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey WAD I just played on your account. You qualify for Diamond series now.

Was disappointed that you didn't have Dreadknight Nasus.



> Aloz: holy
> Cynical Strike: good job guys
> Aloz: crap
> Shaydel: report rammus
> ...



And this was plat and diamond ^


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 4, 2013)

Seraphoenix7 (8:32): you know how much i spectate?
i can see that mechanically you are better
idk maybe you have a mental block
but i see diamnate

Not sure if I should take this as a compliment or not


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 4, 2013)

I got me a Championship Thresh skin


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2013)

Do you guys think LoL can last a long time?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 4, 2013)

Mordekaiser es numero uno.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I got me a Championship Thresh skin



Ooo! it's out?

i should start playing him



Vae said:


> Bewitching Nidalee is never coming back, it was a limited edition skin that came out during the first halloween sale.
> 
> On another note, I didn't know the Warcraft movie had a set release date, and apparently Johnny Depp is playing Medivh



well that sucks. i don't really like pharoah nidalee and whilst visually, i like headhunter nidalee, i hate the noises it makes.


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Oct 4, 2013)

pharoah nidalee is best nidalee skin

no wait

bewitching nid is the best


----------



## Morglay (Oct 4, 2013)

1st game as Ali, lost to 4 adc's and a Kennen... Was so funny that I ain't even mad. 

Never using that champ again.


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Ooo! it's out?
> 
> i should start playing him


you still playing Sejuani?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 4, 2013)

85% crit chance master yi.

lol this shit is unfair.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 4, 2013)

They fixed Jinx's model, yay!


*Spoiler*: __ 





No longer an old porn star back to young crazy pale.


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2013)

I need to duo with someone later. Disgusting losing streak.


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2013)

she still looks like a bang bros meth head.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 4, 2013)

Time for sleep before finals so I can wake up and get ready.
Watching it at a friends house so no skype with you guys, now Hady has to kick someone else from Skype.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 4, 2013)

RemChu said:


> you still playing Sejuani?



yes, played her earlier


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Hey WAD I just played on your account. You qualify for Diamond series now.
> 
> Was disappointed that you didn't have Dreadknight Nasus.
> 
> ...



I knew you would succeed where Darth and Vae failed
Damn, in my promos? You are the greatest sub that's hailed!


----------



## Guiness (Oct 4, 2013)

[youtube]Dg-6ZyoEGYE[/youtube]

hotshot getting that street cred. his leblanc > faker's apparently. 

its nice to see he gives other people recognition tho. its annoying when people only hype one person when there are multiple out there who made whatever that one person did, happen.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 4, 2013)

i had fun today guys, ty for all the games everyone!


----------



## Chausie (Oct 4, 2013)

anyone played jinx yet? just realised that i have yet to see her in a game


----------



## Guiness (Oct 4, 2013)

she is still on pbe for testing.

will prolly get released next week after worlds.


----------



## Roydez (Oct 4, 2013)

4N said:


> [youtube]Dg-6ZyoEGYE[/youtube]
> 
> hotshot getting that street cred. his leblanc > faker's apparently.
> 
> its nice to see he gives other people recognition tho. its annoying when people only hype one person when there are multiple out there who made whatever that one person did, happen.



That's Riot mistranslating which is unfortunate.
Their translating doesn't feel credible to me anymore; every time I check reddit's comments for interviews there's someone pointing out a mistranslation.

Apparently the original comment was "Hotshot's Leblanc can beat me sometimes."


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2013)

Wont be able to watch finals live


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 4, 2013)

Not a fan of Mafia Jinx.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm actually glad I'm not in LA atm. Right now it's hot, dry, and I wouldn't want to be in the stadium with thousands of gamers who are probably sweaty from the hot and dry weather at standing outside of the stadium.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 4, 2013)

4N said:


> she is still on pbe for testing.
> 
> will prolly get released next week after worlds.



oh ye ofc.

why did i think she was already released!



Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Not a fan of Mafia Jinx.



ye? i like it myself. i think she looks awesome really.

but i think that about quinn and vae tells me she's bad all the time


----------



## Chausie (Oct 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm actually glad I'm not in LA atm. Right now it's hot, dry, and I wouldn't want to be in the stadium with thousands of gamers who are probably sweaty from the hot and dry weather at standing outside of the stadium.



holy shit, can you imagine the smell they'd be giving off?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2013)

DCs are such bs :\ Should not get a full penalty from that chit in ranked.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2013)

9 days. A single digit number, then, finally - I'm cured. I'm home. 
Then I get to play LoL and Skype and stream good porn on Chrome.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2013)

btw i semi-fixed my latency issues. still a little laggy, but not playing at perma 300 ping and dropping all the time.

busting my way out of bronze 5. went from bronze 5 0 lp to bronze 4 50 today, im like SSJ now that I can move semi-normally! 

plan is to get silver before new season, pretty confident I can do it if I cram in a bunch of matches on the weekends.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

vbd is bronze?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

i c dawg

good luck n ur endeavours


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2013)

300 ping and you were bronze v? No excuse bro. I played at 330 ping and I got to gold II before I got sick of NA. 

Scrub.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

going to get gold b4 vic elise

truefax


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 4, 2013)

WAD said:


> I knew you would succeed where Darth and Vae failed
> Damn, in my promos? You are the greatest sub that's hailed!



Only reason I failed is because playing with 200 ping when not used to it anymore was god awful.


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2013)

I was one win away from gold I today.  

Sadly vae let me down


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 4, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> going to get gold b4 vic elise
> 
> truefax



Good luck.


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2013)

prediction is 3-1 for skt t1
bengi is just going to camp uzi's lane the same way he did with pray's lane every game this series
a major part of royals win over fnatic was because uzi simply crushed psuzu in lane every game. seeing as how royal has praised skt t1's bot lane numerous times, i'm not sure they even think that's a possibility

well that sucks, because if uzi 2v1's he just goes equal with the enemy adc in farm and he needs to get ahead

the key difference here is that najin sword also has expession (and nagne did good games 1-3), where as royal depends heavily on uzi to carry the game. i haven't watched much of godlike, but my initial impression is that he's not as good as najin's top laner

im fairly sure faker isn't going to get destroyed in lane the same way peke did





a lot of indirect comparisons but you get my point
skt t1 just played a series where they focused the adc the entire time and even though they faced a better top laner than godlike, they still won in the end

also, bengi>lucky












games on this level are usually decided within the first 10 minutes


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> 300 ping and you were bronze v? No excuse bro. I played at 330 ping and I got to gold II before I got sick of NA.
> 
> Scrub.



400 ping, full bar FPS

and most of all

drops

constant drops 

im not just talkin lag breh, im talkin my internet didnt work =oooo.


i never played 100 games though, maybe i just broke that today, was too much rages playing wit dat ping.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 4, 2013)

Why play ranked with a shitty internet ? :S

I always just try to play in normals to see whats up first if I can't fix it yet. If it turns out to be unbearable I tend to stop. (Or play aram)


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Why play ranked with a shitty internet ? :S
> 
> I always just try to play in normals to see whats up first if I can't fix it yet. If it turns out to be unbearable I tend to stop. (Or play aram)



that's the thing, if i have normal games where its only semi-laggy, theres no guarantee that ranked wouldnt be. it was frustrating as fuaaack.

as for y i kept playing...because i was put in bronze and i was pissed .

but yea, i e-retired form lol until i could find a solution, and it seems like i have one kuku.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2013)

btw are new master yi and aatrox good?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 4, 2013)

aatrox could be difficult to pick up. mostly played in the jungle (as far as EU is concerned but i mostly see him in the jungle as well in NA)  but he really needs to snowball so abuse his passive early. demonic shaman could answer this better because he mains him or at least plays him the most out of us.

master yi is in a solid state right now. doesn't steamroll like he used to but if he gets ahead and just begins to splitpush and if no one can 1v1, he'll stomp. pretty much like tryndamere in other words.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> I was one win away from gold I today.
> 
> Sadly vae let me down



Fuck you mang, your Vi jungle sucked.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 4, 2013)

Damn, I thought worlds started at 7. Rushed home for nothing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJZ-YirMrdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Oct 4, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Damn, I thought worlds started at 7. Rushed home for nothing
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJZ-YirMrdk[/YOUTUBE]



watched it earlier.

fcking RF wid dem IRL plays


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 4, 2013)

4N said:


> aatrox could be difficult to pick up. mostly played in the jungle (as far as EU is concerned but i mostly see him in the jungle as well in NA)  but he really needs to snowball so abuse his passive early. demonic shaman could answer this better because he mains him or at least plays him the most out of us.
> 
> master yi is in a solid state right now. doesn't steamroll like he used to but if he gets ahead and just begins to splitpush and if no one can 1v1, he'll stomp. pretty much like tryndamere in other words.



I don't main him. I rarely play any games with him tbh and also I only play him at top lane because he's pretty much a lane bully. 

Problem is, he's not that great at teamfighting until you get your Botrk and Randuins. Even then, he can only jump in after someone else initiate and you go for the backline. You pretty much have to snowball with him or you're not going to do well.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 4, 2013)

Quality level normal games.

And now, OFF TO THE SHOWER THEN FRIENDS HOUSE FOR WORLDS.


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2013)

are we all going to skype except vae?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 4, 2013)

Vae said:


> Quality level normal games.
> 
> And now, OFF TO THE SHOWER THEN FRIENDS HOUSE FOR WORLDS.



#vaeforevergold


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2013)

im probably not going to see the whole thing live
have to do a late night assignment with plant leaves
fuck me dude


----------



## Chaos (Oct 4, 2013)

Imma buy Renekton or Riven next.

Can't choose though, help me out.


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2013)

αce said:


> im probably not going to see the whole thing live
> have to do a late night assignment with plant leaves
> fuck me dude



get off that kush, son.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 4, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Imma buy Renekton or Riven next.
> 
> Can't choose though, help me out.



Renekton if you like to be a tanky bruiser. Can lose lane and still do well.
Riven if you just like to build AD and do a lot of damage. Needs to snowball to do well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 4, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Imma buy Renekton or Riven next.
> 
> Can't choose though, help me out.



The croc is stronger but Riven is more fun.
Both of them wreck faces within their stun.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 4, 2013)

i wanna watch the games live

but i also want to be awake tomorrow

what do i do


----------



## Sansa (Oct 4, 2013)

Monte looks so fucking dapper.


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Imma buy Renekton or Riven next.
> 
> Can't choose though, help me out.



Riven for sure. Gator's cool but u
cant go wrong with christina vee!


----------



## Sansa (Oct 4, 2013)

Uzi plays make me cry.

Why is he so good


----------



## Sansa (Oct 4, 2013)

I remember when I watched the finals last year when I knew absolutely nothing about the game.

I didn't know what the fuck they were doing or who the teams were, my friends who introduced me to the game were talking about it and so I watched it too.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys.

Imma sleep on it.

Or... sleep...

5am watching finals.


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2013)

disagree with phreak
skt t1 doesn't need to be ahead to win
they just need to go even


----------



## Darth (Oct 4, 2013)

Can someone post the youtube stream link?


----------



## Chausie (Oct 4, 2013)

put all of them up for others, if needed


----------



## Chausie (Oct 4, 2013)

HOLY SHIT THEY GOT AN ORCHESTRA OUT FOR IT

this probably happened last year, but i did not expect it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 4, 2013)

OMG THE ORCHESTRA I FORGOT ABOUT THAT.

Last year was definitely cool, hearing it live was amazing. But this seems waaay better than last year


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2013)

feels like im watching shitty concert


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

These themes tho holy shit


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2013)

well
then

this is kinda lame imo




nothing will ever beat the ogn final spring intro
unless i spoke too soon


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 4, 2013)

Its the guy from Man vs Food on piano and Skillrex on drums haha.


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2013)

> Its the guy from Man vs Food on piano and Skillrex on drums haha.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 4, 2013)

What the hell is that shirtless guy wearing and why is he not wearing less of it


----------



## Sansa (Oct 4, 2013)

Tried to fap.

Camera didn't stay on the girl long enough.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 4, 2013)

This is some opening.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 4, 2013)

i was knackered but now i am wide awake

guess i'm not doing anything tomorrow anymore


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 4, 2013)

Costumes were a bit overkill, but I liked it. More so the beginning than the end. Loved the very start with the orchestra.


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2013)

orchestra was dope


----------



## Shozan (Oct 4, 2013)

Can Doublelift and Krepo wear a fucking suit for the final, please? they look so out of place like that.


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2013)

NO ONE WANTS TO HEAR ZION SPARTAN
PLS


----------



## Sansa (Oct 4, 2013)

Why do they have Zionspartan there?

Voyboy or Balls would've been better.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 4, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Can Doublelift and Krepo wear a fucking suit for the final, please? they look so out of place like that.



they are probably not allowed, seeing as they are wearing tops with sponsors and stuff on them


----------



## Sansa (Oct 4, 2013)

LOL.

They think Royal will stomp SKT.

LOL.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

evry1 wants royal to win

k


----------



## Chausie (Oct 4, 2013)

i do hope it goes to 5 games though

i'll prob collapse after the first two, but more games are better!


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2013)

holy shit dude
can this game start


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 4, 2013)

αce said:


> holy shit dude
> can this game start



Uhhh no. If this is like last year, it's going to start in an hour and half. (Unless they're going to skip the 'allstar match')


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2013)

i don't think there is a show match


----------



## Guiness (Oct 4, 2013)

skt t1!

i believe!


----------



## Treerone (Oct 4, 2013)

Fucking Monte.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 4, 2013)

shots fired all over the place


----------



## Sansa (Oct 4, 2013)

AK-47 FIRE REPORTED AT THE ANALYST DESK


----------



## Guiness (Oct 4, 2013)

DOUBLELIFT RIDE THE BENCH NEXT YEAR


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2013)

how is monte and krepo so based?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 4, 2013)

αce said:


> i don't think there is a show match



It should start soon then.

If I remember last year, they show fan made videos too. 

LOL MONTE


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2013)

based monte


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

this fucking animation oh fuck


----------



## Sansa (Oct 4, 2013)

THAT ANIMATIEON SO FUCKING SWAG
OMFGG

FLAME

LEE HO JUNG

OMFGFASFDASDFA


----------



## Bioness (Oct 4, 2013)

What the hell did I just watch


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 4, 2013)

FAKER POP wooooop


----------



## Guiness (Oct 4, 2013)

this game just won't start........


----------



## Sansa (Oct 4, 2013)

Did I just hear Cassiopeia support?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes.

Also stop being so impatient guise.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

inb4 faker ahri


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

holy fuckkkkkk that team engage


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Faker is going to go crazy.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

Faker gettin fed.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

How did his B not stop?


----------



## Treerone (Oct 5, 2013)

Why would he W into a 2v3.


----------



## αce (Oct 5, 2013)

the caster logic of "faker lost on gragas" is retarded
did they not see his ogn gragas?

i never even knew he was viable until i saw mima play it
then i saw faker play it and he blew imp up in 2 seconds at one point


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Get fukin wrekt


----------



## αce (Oct 5, 2013)

well bengi once again showing why hes mvp


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

faker giving permission for orianna to die


----------



## αce (Oct 5, 2013)

this is the problem with chinese meta
they will go aggressive even with a deficit


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

fcking bengi and poo are on point so far.

all this fcking talk about faker

and bengi gets very little props

i swear, these casters sometimes makes me smh.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 5, 2013)

People like playmakers so they just hype them up because of their plays. 

Meanwhile Bengi and Pooh are just doing their jobs - being a jungler and support.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

faker really making some plays happen this game.

and royal is being really aggressive. like wtut.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Twice in a row they dive the mid tower and get killed on it


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> People like playmakers so they just hype them up because of their plays.
> 
> Meanwhile Bengi and Pooh are just doing their jobs - being a jungler and support.



the thing is, the jungler and support are who help make those plays happen.

i wish bengi got more rep.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 5, 2013)

Pretty much game over.

I'm guessing 3-1 SKT.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

GET FUCKING WREKTTTTT


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

FAKER MASTER BAITER

HOLY CRAPP


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Wait.

Faker is 17.

Wut


----------



## αce (Oct 5, 2013)

l0l
that was a stomp


----------



## αce (Oct 5, 2013)

bengi played so much lee that i forgot how good his jarvan was


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

ok, skt has to win another one to prove everyone wrong.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow, that was a slaughter.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 5, 2013)

Dat SKT              .


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 5, 2013)

4N said:


> the thing is, the jungler and support are who help make those plays happen.
> 
> i wish bengi got more rep.



Analyst desk have been non stop "Bengi did this, Bengi followed up on that" so far, your wish has been granted.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 5, 2013)

I can turn homo for MonteCristo.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 5, 2013)

> Eugene Park ‏@imPobelter 1m
> 
> clappin ur knees together on your computer chair #thingsHotshotGGdoes



LOOOOOL #thingsHotshotGGdoes


----------



## Treerone (Oct 5, 2013)

FAKER ZED.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

yes zed

time to see if faker can reaally pull off more plays.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

FAKER HAS ZED

IT'S OVER


----------



## OS (Oct 5, 2013)

Faker on Zed. It's time!


----------



## αce (Oct 5, 2013)

pay attention to the zed rotations from lvls 6-8
dade does it better than anyone, lets see if faker can match it


----------



## αce (Oct 5, 2013)

this has to be a bait by royal
how does skt t1 get all these champions


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Oct 5, 2013)

Quinn troll pick :lawl


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Piglet is a fucking pussy.

Should've went quinn


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

RIP FOR MY SON 

FAKER WILL FUCK HIM 

GG

GOOD BYE ROYAL


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 5, 2013)

Lol, Dificio's reaction to the Kass pick. Seriously though, wtf RC


----------



## αce (Oct 5, 2013)

skt t1 literally got every champion they wanted


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

2-0 incoming


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Whitezzz has already lost mid.

It's over.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

PIGLETTTTTTTT


----------



## Treerone (Oct 5, 2013)

That mystic shot.


----------



## OS (Oct 5, 2013)

I just realized whitez took Xpekes idea.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

skt goon squad inc


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

somehow

somehow

kass always come back in these pro games

i just don't get it. mentioned it before and i will mention it again. it always happen.

kass soo fed right now.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 5, 2013)

Scumbag Whitez killed Uzi.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

PIGLET

IS

A
FUCKING

GOD

FUCK ME


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

PIGLET SENPAI

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Treerone (Oct 5, 2013)

Well Godlike just lost the game.

well not really but maybe.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]d9pGq7isSTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

bengi impact poo and piglet

gotta carry faker


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

SKT will win again.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Royal had no respect in champion select.

They deserve to die.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

4N said:


> bengi impact poo and piglet
> 
> gotta carry faker



Are you kidding?

Faker is 6/3 and can assassinate their fed Kassadin in 2 seconds.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

faker just deleted kass

was like

'sup bitch'


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> Faker is 6/3 and can assassinate their fed Kassadin in 2 seconds.



and how often has he done that? only once.

bengi and impact were who created the pick to allow them to get control of baron. pooh was who locked up kass with a good snare+ult. again, A KASS. piglet is the one who is laying out the damage.

not saying faker is doing badly, but its clear as day faker isn't the one who is making the plays happen this game.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

A 6/3 zed is still far from getting carried.

If faker was 0/3 1/3 sure, but a 6/3 zed doesn't get carried.

Also, he assassinated Kassadin at the inhibitor.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

SKUMBAG BENGI

NOOOOOOOOO
DFAHN;KFDN'LFDGMBN'F
GSM N.Z


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 5, 2013)

Scumbag Bengi LOL.


----------



## Cronos (Oct 5, 2013)

this monte


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 5, 2013)

This isn't the RC we've seen the last couple matches. Usually they are a very objective control team, but the last 2 games have been complete opposite. Game 1, multiple time to get a tower, they opt for a dumb tower dive after they just used all their ult. game 2, they win a dragon fight, but instead of getting dragon, they over commit and chase down to bot 2nd tier turret and just give up 3 kills for no reason.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> A 6/3 zed is still far from getting carried.
> 
> If faker was 0/3 1/3 sure, but a 6/3 zed doesn't get carried.
> 
> Also, he assassinated Kassadin at the inhibitor.




jiyeon, srsly

learn to put things into perspective. faker's impact on that game was minimal in comparison to how bengi and piglet played that game. are fucking serious? royal's zed bait almost worked but piglet was out of sight in those fights and yet was laying the damage. his ezreal play was superb that game.

like, get off faker's dick.  not discrediting the player(faker has been playing very good), but bengi is the true mvp in both games so far. he is creating the plays. he is creating the picks. piglet is laying on the damage alongside with faker and impact. and pooh has been landing most of his cc abilities, especially landing rly good zyra ults on the enemy, especially on a Kass.

in skt, no one player is the weak link. everyone plays their part and everyone on SKT are in stellar form right now it seems. they really turned up their game since the beginning of the tournament and have adapted well.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

doublelift is annoying


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

You're acting like Faker went negative.
Getting carried is when you're going negative, not getting any kills and having other people win the game for you.

You just want to discredit him because you don't like hype trains.

If Faker was just dying and not getting any sort of kills you could say he was getting carried, but he wasn't.
He was assassinating high priority targets prior to and during team fights, someone who's doing that can't be labelled as 'getting carried'


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 5, 2013)

4N said:


> jiyeon, srsly
> 
> learn to put things into perspective. faker's impact on that game was minimal in comparison to how bengi and piglet played that game. are fucking serious? royal's zed bait almost worked but piglet was out of sight in those fights and yet was laying the damage. his ezreal play was superb that game.
> 
> like, get off faker's dick.  not discrediting the player(faker has been playing very good), but bengi is the true mvp in both games so far. he is creating the plays. he is creating the picks. piglet is laying on the damage alongside with faker and impact. and pooh has been landing most of his cc abilities, especially landing rly good zyra ults on the enemy, especially on a Kass.



Actually you are discrediting the player by saying he's getting carried. You're pretty much anti-faker  which is just as annoying. SKT is a great team overall so everyone* need to stop comparing players and who deserves the hype and shit.

SKT is a great team. How about you get off Bengi and Piglet's dicks at the same time? :/ people just like the hype of faker as well.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Lastly, your entire argument was Faker was getting carried, not making insane plays like you're currently arguing.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 5, 2013)

piglet was mvp of that game though not bengi or faker. I guess tabe and uzi weren't lying when they said skt's botlane is stronger.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> You're acting like Faker went negative.
> Getting carried is when you're going negative, not getting any kills and having other people win the game for you.
> 
> You just want to discredit him because you don't like hype trains.
> ...





Demonic Shaman said:


> Actually you are discrediting the player by saying he's getting carried. You're pretty much anti-faker  which is just as annoying. SKT is a great team overall so everyone* need to stop comparing players and who deserves the hype and shit.
> 
> SKT is a great team. How about you get off Bengi and Piglet's dicks at the same time? :/ people just like the hype of faker as well.



are you guys srslly? you can't tell sarcasm, especially when i use the  especially Jiyeon?????

smh. 

like everytime i walk into this thread, its like 'omg faker this and faker that.' when really he has done nothing so incredible this tournament that his teammates haven't topped. its like it appears to be only and vae who seems to get that so far this tournament skt as a team on a whole have done really well and the rest of the team are the ones making the plays happen. faker has made some good plays, yes, but it feels like everyone is ignoring the rest of skt which i think is highly unfair.


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2013)

4N said:


> jiyeon, srsly
> 
> learn to put things into perspective. faker's impact on that game was minimal in comparison to how bengi and piglet played that game. are fucking serious? royal's zed bait almost worked but piglet was out of sight in those fights and yet was laying the damage. his ezreal play was superb that game.
> 
> ...



What the hell? Kyle, you're like the only guy who's pretending like faker got carried.  

Pls stahp


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Even if you were being sarcastic at the beginning, you still continued to argue seriously your sarcastic point.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> What the hell? Kyle, you're like the only guy who's pretending like faker got carried.
> 
> Pls stahp



again, being sarcastic. can't you not tell?

so sad how you guys talk up yourselves as being able to detect sarcasm.



Jiyeon said:


> Even if you were being sarcastic at the beginning, you still continued to argue seriously your sarcastic point.



who argued faker was being carried? i argued that faker isn't the one making the plays. re-read my argument.

anyway, im done. nothing else to say here. statistics can be deceiving but performances never lie.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

3-0 to SKT T1.

Easiest couple million ever.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

4N said:


> bengi impact poo and piglet
> 
> gotta *carry faker*



**


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> **



and that so happened to be the sarcastic statement i was referring to, hence the ""

are you unable to comprehend that? i'm not gonna be condescending like Vae nor as mean because thats just dumb but damn, i don't know how you and everyone else are missing the obvious sarcasm.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2013)

My friend who mains ADC in Diamond 1 was writing to me and his GF when we were watching at her place, all he was doing was getting an orgasm about Piglet carrying.

Piglet got free reign to do whatever he wanted because they focused Faker, then the 2nd game he just got 2 clean ups in a row.

He keeps saying Faker is over-hyped, yet all he does is hype Piglet.

Bengi is the MVP of the series but no one carried/got carried.


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2013)

Lol kyle you're either rly bad at sarcasm on the internet or you're full of shit.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Lol, they really aren't respecting SKT T1.

2 games in a row he's fucked them on Jax, and he still gets it in game 3.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 5, 2013)

4N said:
			
		

> like everytime i walk into this thread, its like 'omg faker this and faker that.' when really he has done nothing so incredible this tournament that his teammates haven't topped. its like it appears to be only and vae who seems to get that so far this tournament skt as a team on a whole have done really well and the rest of the team are the ones making the plays happen. faker has made some good plays, yes, but it feels like everyone is ignoring the rest of skt which i think is highly unfair.



His Gragas has been amazing game 1. And you were reacting to his plays just as well on RC. People like playmakers I've already said that and people react to good plays. With Faker hitting the front page all the time BECAUSE OF HIS PLAYS IN SOLO QUE, that's why people like him.

Faker deserves the hype JUST AS everyone else on SKT. You're the only one right now talking down on Faker while hyping up Bengi and Piglet. Just enjoy the games and stop comparing players that are on the same team.

Also it is a poor use of sarcasm.


----------



## OS (Oct 5, 2013)

SKT Jax skin confirmed?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> My friend who mains ADC in Diamond 1 was writing to me and his GF when we were watching at her place, all he was doing was getting an orgasm about Piglet carrying.
> 
> Piglet got free reign to do whatever he wanted because they focused Faker, then the 2nd game he just got 2 clean ups in a row.
> 
> ...



thank you.

again, i was only fooling around with my statement of faker getting carried. how can i say that considering his performances so far? but has he been the monumental force for his teams in the games played so far? no. thats all i'm saying. sheesh.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> Lol kyle you're either rly bad at sarcasm on the internet or you're full of shit.



darth, its universally agreed when it comes to being full of shit, you top the charts so pls.

also, maybe i am bad at portraying sarcasm on the internet. when people are sarcastic on this forum, they usually tend to use  and . at least thats what i thought but w/e, terry is right, its a dumb topic to be arguing so my apologies. i'm letting myself getting way too heated over bs.



Demonic Shaman said:


> His Gragas has been amazing game 1. And you were reacting to his plays just as well on RC. People like playmakers I've already said that and people react to good plays. With Faker hitting the front page all the time BECAUSE OF HIS PLAYS IN SOLO QUE, that's why people like him.
> 
> Faker deserves the hype JUST AS everyone else on SKT. You're the only one right now talking down on Faker while hyping up Bengi and Piglet. Just enjoy the games and stop comparing players that are on the same team.
> 
> Also it is a poor use of sarcasm.



you heard me on RC reacting to Faker plays before so stop acting like i'm discrediting him.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

SKT skins for Gragas, Jax, Lee Sin, Ezreal, and Zyra inc.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> SKT Jax skin confirmed?



FK, our chance for SKT Zed skin is almost gone.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm only saying you discredit him through the carried comment which you say it's sarcasm which I thought wasn't sarcasm at all. I'm only saying you're talking down on him through your other comments that Bengi, Piglet, Pooh, and Impact did the work and Faker had no impact in that game.

Everyone deserves the hype, that's all I'm saying. TIME TO ENJOY GAME 3.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm only saying you discredit him through the carried comment which you say it's sarcasm which I thought wasn't sarcasm at all. I'm only saying you're talking down on him through your other comments that Bengi, Piglet, Pooh, and Impact did the work and Faker had no impact in that game.
> 
> Everyone deserves the hype, that's all I'm saying.* TIME TO ENJOY GAME 3*.



ok fair enough.

i agree with the bolded.

sorry guys, i dont know why i get mad over dumb shit. :\


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2013)

You get mad over dumb shit cause you stupid.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

How the fuck did impact live...


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> You get mad over dumb shit cause you stupid.



thank you bb. you always know what to say.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Lol.

Get fukd.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

ultimate baitmaster pooh-man-do


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

that slaughter from impact


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 5, 2013)

Dat Zyra                .


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Tabe and whitez don't give a darn anyway.

They're retiring win or lose.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 5, 2013)

Will be looking forward to SKT Jax.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

19 min baron

all those analysts and pro players that thought skt would get stomped

get. fucked.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

WORLD CHAMPS MOTHERFCKER

skt stomped the Finals. a bit underwhellming tho.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2013)

ezpz I always called it.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Monte the only one with sense at the analyst desk


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 5, 2013)

Gg wp SKT.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Monte the only one with sense at the analyst desk



based monte


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2013)

This wasn't even a surprise.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Guess double is going to ride the bench in s4


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 5, 2013)

> Marcus ‏@LoLDyrus 3m
> 
> the morale is real congrats to skt champs of season 3. heroes of group a. wow so doge. happy birthday faker senpai.



WTF ITS FAKER'S BDAY?

Edit: Fking Dyrus. It's not his birthday.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 5, 2013)

4N said:


> WORLD CHAMPS MOTHERFCKER
> 
> skt stomped the Finals. a bit underwhellming tho.



Yep, underwhelming indeed. Not gonna lie, I almost feel asleep game 3 xD
gz SKT T1


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> This wasn't even a surprise.



all the pros were like "royal will 3-0" tho

i wonder why


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Lol, destroying a team on his birthday and winning a couple mil.

Best bday gift ever.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

So this is the creator of the wretched champion Tryndamere.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 5, 2013)

Faker makes me feel so unaccomplished in life.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> So this is the creator of the wretched champion Tryndamere.



I wonder if his right arm is bigger than his left arm?


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2013)

To all my irl friends and internet buddies that scoffed when I said SKT was going to 3-0 Royal, h4h4h4!

Kyle y u so disrespectful? Clearly your parents didnt raise u well


----------



## OS (Oct 5, 2013)

I feel bad for royal because SKT made it seem so easy.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 5, 2013)

SKT vs Sword was more interesting to see.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

It looked easy enough in games 1 and 3.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> So this is the creator of the wretched champion Tryndamere.



No, it's just named after him.

He's the CEO of Riot, he doesn't make champs.

His IRL wife is named Ashely(Ashe)


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> So this is the creator of the wretched champion Tryndamere.



I pretty sure these 2 are the founders of Riot. Trydamere and Ashe are named after him and his wife 

edit: ninja'd xD


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> To all my irl friends and internet buddies that scoffed when I said SKT was going to 3-0 Royal, h4h4h4!
> 
> Kyle y u so disrespectful? Clearly your parents didnt raise u well



damn you scumbag. my gran raised me right.

y u troll so much.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2013)

So your parents didn't raise you well.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> So your parents didn't raise you well.



nah. financially, they weren't well off. well, my mother at least. my father was afk for most of my life if u know what i mean.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2013)

So Hady made the correct statement.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> So Hady made the correct statement.



that he did, hence my statement because i fell for it. he already knows i wasn't raised by my parents.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2013)

Get rekt kid.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Get rekt kid.



nice try tho


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 5, 2013)

Welp time to go to bed. Here's to season 4 where Koreans are probably going to stomp us again.

OGN finals > this final pretty much.

I feel like last year was better too because everyone was basically shouting TPA and the crowd was so loud for the winners but barely any for SKT. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 5, 2013)

Im glad the SKT skins for next year will all be different than TPA, was worried about ezreal


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2013)

Im a little sad that Faker played Gragas for that last  game so now we're stuck with a skt hragas skin when it could have been ahri or zed


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 5, 2013)

SKT Zed would've been better. Looking forward to Jax and Zyra though.


----------



## αce (Oct 5, 2013)

najin sword>royal
the semi's was better than the finals
royal circle jerk was strong

skt t1 is not beatable in best of 5's

oh well gg


----------



## αce (Oct 5, 2013)

kyle your anti faker rants get annoying


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2013)

αce said:


> kyle your anti faker rants get annoying


quote lol?


----------



## αce (Oct 5, 2013)

dunno why the pro's thought that royal was stronger
someone needs to elaborate


najin sword is honestly a better team


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2013)

Terry, I agree with you that Season 2 Worlds was better.

The intro was better, music was better, fan made videos was awesome and the crowd was more alive, the crowd today was fucking dead, and the games were a stomp.

Can't help the games being a stomp but the crowd wasn't even cheering properly, fucking pathetic.


----------



## αce (Oct 5, 2013)

well
korea needs to host finals next year and replicate that ogn spring intro


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

αce said:


> kyle your anti faker rants get annoying



im sorry i dnt ride the wave like everyone else. didnt know i should just blindly suck dick regardless of how they performed or not.

the constant faker hype train gets annoying. the guy even said it himself in the after game interview that he feels he didn't live up to everyone else expectations.





αce said:


> dunno why the pro's thought that royal was stronger
> someone needs to elaborate
> 
> 
> najin sword is honestly a better team



yeah, i was wondering the same thing.  came as a surprise really because skt has been solid and very consistent throughout the tournament.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2013)

The problem is you act like they don't do anything, Kyle.

Which is even worse considering you're ALWAYS proven wrong in this thread, your opinions on games and pro players are always god awful, the only person worse than you was Wesley but he was just a troll.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> The problem is you act like they don't do anything, Kyle.
> 
> Which is even worse considering you're ALWAYS proven wrong in this thread, your opinions on games and pro players are always god awful, the only person worse than you was Wesley but he was just a troll.



i could care less what you think.

i acknowledge when im clearly wrong or when i don't know anything. and i don't need to prove anything to you guys because we barely ever talk about games together anyway so what would you know what i think about what exactly? the person who i talk to the most concerning games  is terry and whenever i present an opinion to him, he normally agrees so again, what exactly would i have to prove to you? ive talked to WAD several occasions as well and he even repped me once for my opinion so AGAIN, to you who i barely even talk to concerning games, why would i care what you think??

i ask questions to find out things. i asked questions about korean players, seen some of the vods. i've seen the crazy shit faker can do. i'm not clueless to his capability as a player but for 90% of the tournament people has hyped faker to godlike levels. its virtually been like:

faker is 10 cs up on enemy laner - OMG faker is god faker senpai

real 

he has undoubtedly has some amazing plays. i consider his escaping regi and TOO in the group stages to be one of the best highlights in this entire tournament. that was just crazy. that deserves to have #thingsfakerdoes tag. his 1v1 on gragas vs omg's cool was damn good too. his quadra charms in their final game against OMG was incredible. he has an assortment of plays throughout this tournament that really lends credit to him being arguably the best mid laner in the world.

however, when you have a team thats been playing just as well but hasn't received nearly as much attention as faker has when they deserve more throughout the tournament, it leads to the question if people watch these games at all? people treat every action faker makes as some divine play from the heavens and yet ignore the contributions from his team. 

funnily enough, it turns out in the Finals that the casters and analysts gave the attention players like bengi who i felt was underappreciated throughout most of the tournament. the guy has been god and has been spot on.

i personally think the rest of the team deserves just as much attention faker gets, which they have tonight. its great at last. 

so again, sorry if im not typing along with everyone else 'faker is god' every time he makes a move.


----------



## αce (Oct 5, 2013)

well all the idiots downplaying korea are now kicking themselves in the face
especially considering the fact that najin sword is arguably the second best team in this entire tournament

i was wrong about bengi camping uzi, piglet just outplayed him
but i was right about the fact that they rely on him too much and godlike is no where near expessions level


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

αce said:


> well all the idiots downplaying korea are now kicking themselves in the face
> especially considering the fact that najin sword is arguably the second best team in this entire tournament
> 
> i was wrong about bengi camping uzi, piglet just outplayed him
> but i was right about the fact that they rely on him too much and godlike is no where near expessions level



wouldn't that be hard to judge since they only played like 4 games? i hope next year they have a better system when it comes to fixing up brackets. those teams that got a bye only played a few games.  

prolly me being biased but after skt i felt fnatic was the most consistent team in the tournament. was soo impressed with how they played, even if i wasn't cheering for them.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

and meanwhile, this guy can actually sing. streamers branching out into other talents besides just playing video games.


----------



## αce (Oct 5, 2013)

i already see some kids saying fnatic would have done better
l0l


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

αce said:


> i already see some kids saying fnatic would have done better
> l0l



to be fair, fnatic up until the point they faced royal, their games had been really solid.
 i would give them a 3rd place finish when compared to the other teams that came out of group stages.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 5, 2013)

Yay Jax skin


----------



## Xin (Oct 5, 2013)

SKTSKTSKTSKTSKTSKTSKTSKTSKTSKTSKTSKTSKTSKTSKTSKTSKTSKTSKT

WTH 20min


----------



## Xin (Oct 5, 2013)

Not even my botgames are so fast.


----------



## Nim (Oct 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uHyLwfkGk8E[/YOUTUBE]

I like the first part a lot ) with the "classical" instruments


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2013)

I just found it weird. ^


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 5, 2013)

RemChu said:


> I just found it weird. ^



The part with the orchestra was amazing and brought a huge smile to my face. Then it just got really awkward with the guy from Man vs Food jumping around playing the keyboard and the dude from Limp Bizkit's light costume. Also I wonder why they chose Lucian's log in music of all things.


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2013)

RemChu said:


> I just found it weird. ^



I thought the music was awesome. Felt like they put too much attention onto the lucian theme (lulu theme dabest!) but Itwas still pretty awesome lol.


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> The part with the orchestra was amazing and brought a huge smile to my face. Then it just got really awkward with the guy from Man vs Food jumping around playing the keyboard and the dude from Limp Bizkit's light costume. Also I wonder why they chose Lucian's log in music of all things.


hahaha that is so the man vs food dude.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 5, 2013)

Just watched Game 1, Bengi is a monster. I feel that without his monster plays Faker wouldn't get to shine like he does.


----------



## Nim (Oct 5, 2013)

Where can I watch the finals now? I was sleeping while it was live ^^


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 5, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Where can I watch the finals now? I was sleeping while it was live ^^



You can probably wait till someone uploads them onto Youtube.


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> Where can I watch the finals now? I was sleeping while it was live ^^



They should be up on youtube by now. U should also be able to watch them at lolesports.com


----------



## Nim (Oct 5, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> You can probably wait till someone uploads them onto Youtube.





Darth said:


> They should be up on youtube by now. U should also be able to watch them at lolesports.com



okay thank you  will watch tomorrow


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2013)

Just wanted to mention that before that match skt had a scrim record of 20-3 against Royal.

Source: Conductor Monte


----------



## Chausie (Oct 5, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> [YOUTUBE]uHyLwfkGk8E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I like the first part a lot ) with the "classical" instruments



ye! that part was awesome



StrawHatCrew said:


> The part with the orchestra was amazing and brought a huge smile to my face. Then it just got really awkward with the guy from Man vs Food jumping around playing the keyboard and the dude from Limp Bizkit's light costume. Also I wonder why they chose Lucian's log in music of all things.



weren't the people who made the lucian theme the ones who helped make the opening music also? 

i like how all that is awkward to you yet not the woman in a corset playing a cello!


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2013)

Wjy would a woman in a corset playing the cello be weird compared to a pale rock star in a random glow suit that came out of a smoke machine under the stage?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow.

SKT murdered Royal. I suspected they would win, but I didn't expect this much of a steamroll.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> Wjy would a woman in a corset playing the cello be weird compared to a pale rock star in a random glow suit that came out of a smoke machine under the stage?



given that it's wes  borland, and that he's kinda known for dressing outlandishly, seems odd to complain!

and i'd much rather the dj's to be bouncing around like they're into it than stood static, like they don't care. i don't think i've ever seen a dj not bounce around at any event i've been to.


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> given that it's wes  borland, and that he's kinda known for dressing outlandishly, seems odd to complain!
> 
> and i'd much rather the dj's to be bouncing around like they're into it than stood static, like they don't care. i don't think i've ever seen a dj not bounce around at any event i've been to.



Istill dont see whats wrongwitha well dressed woman playing the cello tho... And clearly you've never been to a daft punk concert. DJ's who dont hop around like idiots have real class.


----------



## Nim (Oct 5, 2013)

14 LP!!! then I can try my first promo series into gold >.<


----------



## Morglay (Oct 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> given that it's wes  borland, and that he's kinda known for dressing outlandishly, seems odd to complain!
> 
> and i'd much rather the dj's to be bouncing around like they're into it than stood static, like they don't care. i don't think i've ever seen a dj not bounce around at any event i've been to.



Have you never seen any actual DJs? 90% of the time they are too monged out to be bouncing around. That is my experience with the array I have seen anyway.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 5, 2013)

went up two divisions, only problem with me trying to get all these ranked matches is it doesnt leave much room for studying Q.Q


----------



## Nim (Oct 5, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> went up two divisions, only problem with me trying to get all these ranked matches is it doesnt leave much room for studying Q.Q



gratulations!
And studying > league


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Is this real life?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Terry, I agree with you that Season 2 Worlds was better.
> 
> The intro was better, music was better, fan made videos was awesome and the crowd was more alive, the crowd today was fucking dead, and the games were a stomp.
> 
> Can't help the games being a stomp but the crowd wasn't even cheering properly, fucking pathetic.



I just went on reddit today, I guess the crowd was cheering really loud live but the mics didn't pick it up or anything. Still, I didn't hear anything cheering for SKT. If anything I heard more Royal than anything

But yeah last year was better, I thought they would do another stickfigure spotlight  Guess not. Also no season 3 icon this year too (I"m just going to wear my season 2 icon to laugh at ppl on my buddylist)


----------



## Morglay (Oct 5, 2013)

1 more win and I will finally be up for promotions, been floundering in Silver III for too long.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2013)

Someone said the made it so the crowd was intentionally not loud for online viewers because there had been complaints about the crowd being too loud.

If that's true, it's retarded.


----------



## αce (Oct 5, 2013)

meh
last years finals were actually a stomp as well bar game 1 when tpa threw by giving rapidstar a quadra on karthus


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 5, 2013)

Puszu left the gaming house


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i like how all that is awkward to you yet not the woman in a corset playing a cello!


She was so bad to the eyes he mentally blocked her out.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Is this real life?



Peoples' inability to detect trolls is troubling.
It's like people's obliviousness lately is doubling.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2013)

It's Jiyeon, WAD.

What did you expect.


----------



## αce (Oct 5, 2013)

as many people on reddit correctly pointed out, the real finals of this year was KTB vs SKT T1
KTB steamrolls the first 2 games with some really innovative stuff 
then SKT T1 comes back and destroys them 3 games in a row

everyones already seen it, but the impact it had live was insane
when faker out dueled ryu i almost cried because it was that beautiful live
then they showed ryu's face and it was just awesome




hell, even the stomp mvp ozone gave to CJ Blaze was better for a lot of reasons 

1. no one expected it
2. the ogn spring 2013 intro + trash talk


for anyone that doesn't know what im talking about

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev_8BiSng48[/youtube]


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2013)

Vae said:


> Someone said the made it so the crowd was intentionally not loud for online viewers because there had been complaints about the crowd being too loud.
> 
> If that's true, it's retarded.


that kills all the hype and excitement.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

αce said:


> as many people on reddit correctly pointed out, the real finals of this year was KTB vs SKT T1
> KTB steamrolls the first 2 games with some really innovative stuff
> then SKT T1 comes back and destroys them 3 games in a row
> 
> ...



0-:30 was the best.

Also, Flame


----------



## OS (Oct 5, 2013)

i think what kinda lowered the finals standards was that Royal was scared of SKT and when they lost they let it get to them noticeably.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

.............

that spring intro

:\

if it takes korea to host a world championship to get an intro like that, then by all means let them host it next year. that was so good. the way they timed the transition between the players with the drops was just really well done.

and damn, flame is one good looking mofo. no matter how much u see him u can't help but reemphasize it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2013)

Sure you can...if you aren't gay. 
But don't worry Kyle, it's okay.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

I still disagree with them personifying Ryze with Flame.

They should've personified Kennen as Flame instead.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

Guys I got from B3 to B1 in the past 5 days.

Almost S5.

EYAHHHHHH


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Guys I got from B3 to B1 in the past 5 days.
> 
> Almost S5.
> 
> EYAHHHHHH



Meanwhile the opposite happened for me.

I should stop playing ranked on weekends.


----------



## αce (Oct 5, 2013)

yeah flame should have been kennen but whatever


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> Sure you can...if you aren't gay.
> But don't worry Kyle, it's okay.





this again

can a man not be gay and still be like 'hey dude, you are good looking." ???

edit: ok that sound a bit wrong but still, you get my point.



TittyNipple said:


> Guys I got from B3 to B1 in the past 5 days.
> 
> Almost S5.
> 
> EYAHHHHHH



gj. kiu.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2013)

I already have proof that you're gay.



#swag


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2013)

that's not proof, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2013)

CAN'T LOG IN TO MY BATTLE.NET ACC, WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY WON'T THE AUTHENTICATOR WORK.


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2013)

Who needs Battle.net when you got REAGUE OF REGENDSUUUUU!


----------



## Morglay (Oct 5, 2013)

4N said:


> this again
> 
> can a man not be gay and still be like 'hey dude, you are good looking." ???



No, no they can't. Men are disgusting. Islam has the right idea, they just got it mixed up. Meant to have man face covered at all times. Purely because nobody wants to be looking at hairy man face all day.

Men suck so bad that even gay people struggle to admit they like men. 

As soon as genetic modification is perfected the ideal that societies throughout the ages have been trying to reach will be attained. Lesbian communes. Glorious lesbian communes everywhere.

/rant

Edit: I wasn't actually meant to post this but fuck it. Yolo.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 5, 2013)

Frozen Throne was awesome

Dota and Naruto Wars/Shinobi Wars


----------



## OS (Oct 5, 2013)

Every time I go Riven, some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) goes Garen.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 5, 2013)

Ugh fucking BS. -_- It happened to me and a friend in a ranked match. No loss forgiven.

I can't really go outside because its dry as hell and hot. I normally go out on Saturdays but this just confirms that playing on weekends suck. I guess I'm going to play something else.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks like Rekkles is going to bench Puszu now.


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Guys I got from B3 to B1 in the past 5 days.
> 
> Almost S5.
> 
> EYAHHHHHH


IGN 

I want to piggy back 

Nice avatar btw.


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2013)

Morglay said:


> No, no they can't. Men are disgusting. Islam has the right idea, they just got it mixed up. Meant to have man face covered at all times. Purely because nobody wants to be looking at hairy man face all day.
> 
> Men suck so bad that even gay people struggle to admit they like men.
> 
> ...





I admit, I laughed.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 5, 2013)

I hate Trynd

I hate him

SO MUCH


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2013)

Darth said:


> Istill dont see whats wrongwitha well dressed woman playing the cello tho...* And clearly you've never been to a daft punk concert. DJ's who dont hop around like idiots have real class*.



She clearly isn't super into techno.


----------



## OS (Oct 5, 2013)

Why is Vi so fun?


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2013)

God I love Sejuani.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 5, 2013)

I love my Naut more.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Frozen Throne was awesome
> 
> Dota and Naruto Wars/Shinobi Wars



DBZ Tribute


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

I fucking hate having Nidalee on my team if she's not support.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I fucking hate having Nidalee on my team if she's not support.



o.O

why? nidalee is pretty strong when played correctly. like you mainly wanna use her for poke comps because she can really chunk you from afar.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Had a Nidalee go top against Fiora, I don't even need to elaborate.

Now, my nidalee is about to go top against Sion.

R U SRS


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 5, 2013)

4N said:


> o.O
> 
> why? nidalee is pretty strong when played correctly. like you mainly wanna use her for poke comps because she can really chunk you from afar.



I hate Nidalees too. If they're on my team, we have to wait til she hit her spears. If they're on the enemy team, they always seem to hit a spear.

Doublelift and Krepo are suppose to be streaming. Trying to find it..

Ah they're having problems


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2013)

Nidalee would normally wreck Fiora as she wrecks most lanes. :/
She isn't good for teamfights but she goes through towers like bullet trains.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> Nidalee would normally wreck Fiora as she wrecks most lanes. :/
> She isn't good for teamfights but she goes through towers like bullet trains.



Wut

How would Nidalee wreck fiora?

Fiora eats Nidalee.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 5, 2013)

how does LoL decide how much LP you get in a match? Is it based on the strength of your opponents, or is it the strength of your teammates?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

It's your MMR.

Also, I'm sad when I don't get to play Ahri.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2013)

Okay, you are clearly more versed in this game than me.
Carry on believing that Fiora can best an equally skilled Nidalee.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Literally every time I've had a Nidalee go top against Fiora she's been destroyed.

I don't know how it is in Plat, but in Bronze that's a freelo lane.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 5, 2013)

Uhhh

Jiyeon Nidalee rapes a lot of the laners top simply because they are melee 
She just AA's them to death


Even if those like Darius manage to pull her, she just uses her Cat form to get away and heals all the damage up
Just because Bronze Nida's don't harass and can't keep distance doesn't mean she is inferior to fucking Fiora


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2013)

Nidalee has better poke, sustain, damage and lane presence in general than Fiora.

How the hell is that a lost match up for Nidalee? Bronze at its finest.


----------



## Didi (Oct 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Wut
> 
> How would Nidalee wreck fiora?
> 
> Fiora eats Nidalee.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 5, 2013)

how does one do jungle volibear?

and how come no one plays him anymore?


----------



## Morglay (Oct 5, 2013)

4N said:


> how does one do jungle volibear?
> 
> and how come no one plays him anymore?



If I recall correctly. They nerfed his passive to stop him being as ridiculous, might've been the cd or amount healed. I think his W attack speed buff was also nerfed. Fucked up his clear time but the ganks were made stronger with the Q changes. (If you level it to 3 early at least.)

He is still strong but is easily shut down by in built flashes and decent warding. He is a decent counter jungle pick now though. They made his q scale hard. Works really well if you get fed and/or have a hard engage sponge. (J4, Leona, Zac, Malph, etc.)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 5, 2013)

4N said:


> how does one do jungle volibear?
> 
> and how come no one plays him anymore?



Trick2g son.

And umm how come? Not sure. I like playing Volibear jungle though.

edit: oh it's probably because he can get kited easily compare to J4 and Vi.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 5, 2013)

Voli just doesn't bring as much to the table as the tier 1 junglers. He's still a pretty good pick just not the best there is.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

900 AP on Veigar just now.

Ulti did 500 + 1010 damage and dark matter did around 1200 damage.

Can you say wrecked?


----------



## OS (Oct 5, 2013)

So, what are some animes to watch this season? I saw Kill la Kill and Log Horizon. Gonna continue with both.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2013)

Hajime no Ippo newest season has finally started.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

Team didn't want me to get kills at all


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So, what are some animes to watch this season? I saw Kill la Kill and Log Horizon. Gonna continue with both.


I'm watching these, kill la kill and that show with the girl with a hammer (makes no sense so far)
*Kyoukai No Kanata *

*Summary*

Akihito  Kanbara is a high school sophomore in the literature club who believes  himself to be a "Meganest", and although he appears to be human, he is  actually half Yōmu, which makes him invulnerable to wounds, due to the  fact that he can heal so quickly, and also immortality. One day, Akihito  meets freshman Mirai Kuriyama when it appears as if she is about to  attempt suicide by jumping off of the school rooftop. Mirai is isolated  because of her ability to manipulate blood, which is considered heresy  even among other members of the underworld, so she is shunned. Soon  after Akihito saves Mirai, disturbing events begin to arise.


*Coppelion*

The story is set in 2036, after radioactive contamination from a nuclear  accident has put Tokyo under a blockade. Three high school girls have  been sent to this dead city. Thanks to genetic engineering, the three  girls have been impervious to radioactivity since birth. They form a  special forces unit, codenamed Coppelion, in the 3rd Division of Japan's  Ground Self-Defense Force.


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2013)

Sajin how you doing man?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

I'll watch Coppelion, it sounds a bit like Chuugoksen Basket Army which I like.

Also, 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co6_K5uDD1s[/youtube]

Soon.

Soon I'll be this mechanically proficient at Ahri.


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2013)

Third time today facing TF ADC who is popularizing this?

was it used in worlds?

lol he just went afk


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2013)

I remember when TF was fotm and was 100% picked or banned in ranked 

No one plays the guy anymore.


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2013)

I hope IS 2 has shit sales.

And TF requires a higher skill level now.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 6, 2013)

Fucking Kass is permabanned now.

I want to practice him, but I can't.


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2013)

go play a bot game or normals.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I hope IS 2 has shit sales.
> 
> And TF requires a higher skill level now.



how does TF require a higher skill level now than before?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 6, 2013)

Bot games are worthless.

And the only normal mode I play is draft and he'll just get banned.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 6, 2013)

you can always do blind pick.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 6, 2013)

Blind pick sucks dick.


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2013)

Coppelion is really cool. Grassyass rem


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2013)

from this preview thing looks like it gets interesting, mech giant spiders and enemies with superhuman powers.
[YOUTUBE]TExSBm5z0sc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2013)

4N said:


> how does TF require a higher skill level now than before?



His card picking duration is now much shorter.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 6, 2013)

4v5 wins are always fun

"Charlie and his angels" had me dying


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 6, 2013)

Also for those wondering why ranks are disabled in NA
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSEazvibZc8&amp;list=HL1381021472[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guiness (Oct 6, 2013)

ratther than worry about that glitch they need to fix the server.

these lag issues are some major bs.


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2013)

4N said:


> ratther than worry about that glitch they need to fix the server.
> 
> these lag issues are some major bs.



>my euw face when


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 6, 2013)

4N said:


> ratther than worry about that glitch they need to fix the server.
> 
> these lag issues are some major bs.



>All 4n games I've dc'd or someone dc'd
>Non 4n games No lag and no one dc'd. 

CURSED. Actually I'm pretty sure it's not the server now other than that one mishap in ranked 5s. Pretty sure people's internet is just trashy, otherwise Reddit would have a front page about the lag spikes in NA.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2013)

Imo fiora eats nidalee pre 6 #Adrianhelpmeouthere


----------



## Nim (Oct 6, 2013)

siiigh ;; why are rankeds always disabled in the morning these days. I don't want to play SoloQueue in the evening. I'm tired then and there seem to be a lot more trolls than usual :<


----------



## Maerala (Oct 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> Imo fiora eats nidalee pre 6 #Adrianhelpmeouthere



Fiora >>>>> AP Nid.

AD Nid can be a bit of a challenge but Kitty's still at a disadvantage at any stage.

I only saw this 'cause I came to tell you I can't comment on the link you tagged me in, l0l. I'm not friends with that guy.

But ya'll better stahp disparaging mah baby WoT.  Tell me how awesome the cleansing was, Hady. Tell me! Crossroads does suck tho, so have fun. It'll pick up again in Knife of Dreams.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2013)

Only psychos play AP Nid top lane. 
And nope AD kitty wins it are you insane?


----------



## Morglay (Oct 6, 2013)

Blind pick rules, where else can I practice gp support and not be bitched at?


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Fiora >>>>> AP Nid.
> 
> AD Nid can be a bit of a challenge but Kitty's still at a disadvantage at any stage.
> 
> ...



Hey man I like the verse and the plotline as much as any fan but, I can still point out any personally perceived flaws that I see in his writing habits. While it is a great series, and is most definitely in my top 10 fantasy series, it still has some major downsides that irritate me at times. 

For example, in the last book Lan fought Toram Riatn (The Blademaster who was part of the Cairhienin rebellion that beat Rand in 1v1 combat) and the fight took place off screen and only after Fain had run away from Rand did we learn that Lan had defeated one of the best swordsman we'd seen in the series. Like wtf? Major disappointment imo. And that was just one scene. The way Jordan dealt with the renegade Asha'man Darkfriends was also really disappointing as well. And those are just recent griefs. I have tons more spread throughout all the other books. 

So far I just don't see what makes this series so hyped. Before I started reading it I was under the assumption that it was a cornerstone for all fantasy series and that it's quality was as high as it got. While great, it's not nearly as good as it was hyped to be imo. 



WAD said:


> Only psychos play AP Nid top lane.
> And nope AD kitty wins it are you insane?



AD nid is trash anyway.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> Only psychos play AP Nid top lane.
> And nope AD kitty wins it are you insane?



I'm sure she could, it's not a very lopsided matchup by any means, but I don't remember it being my experience or that of the Fifi mains I watch stream.

/shrug Haven't played in a while.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> Hey man I like the verse and the plotline as much as any fan but, I can still point out any personally perceived flaws that I see in his writing habits. While it is a great series, and is most definitely in my top 10 fantasy series, it still has some major downsides that irritate me at times.
> 
> For example, in the last book Lan fought Toram Riatn (The Blademaster who was part of the Cairhienin rebellion that beat Rand in 1v1 combat) and the fight took place off screen and only after Fain had run away from Rand did we learn that Lan had defeated one of the best swordsman we'd seen in the series. Like wtf? Major disappointment imo. And that was just one scene. The way Jordan dealt with the renegade Asha'man Darkfriends was also really disappointing as well. And those are just recent griefs. I have tons more spread throughout all the other books.
> 
> So far I just don't see what makes this series so hyped. Before I started reading it I was under the assumption that it was a cornerstone for all fantasy series and that it's quality was as high as it got. While great, it's not nearly as good as it was hyped to be imo.



Maaang, what had happened was... that he started milking it for all it was worth after book 5. For a while it looks like he kinda gave up. Then he makes a comeback in book 11. And then he dies.

Objectively I do think it's a great series, but I'm also super biased because of all the stronk women in it, so I tend to rate it higher than it deserves to be. I did really agree with your point about how much homogeneous the different groups of people tend to be, with very few outliers. The Aiel and the Aes Sedai are especially guilty of that. I think it's done on purpose because of the way the universe itself was set up (a strict cosmic divide between men and women), but he definitely could've done with reeling that in a little.

I wanna get to Malazan but school is barely giving me time to breathe.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2013)

What also bugs me is the fact that like they all speak 1 language. 

2039874238947 different cultures with completely different traditions and shit and they all still somehow manage to speak THE SAME LANGUAGE. 

Live on the other side of the plaent? It's k dont worry WE STILL SPEAK THE SAME LANGUAGE. 

But it's k cause they all have DIFFERENT ACCENTS jalskdfjalskdfjkaslfdj so stupid sometimes..


And stop playing WoW and go read Malazan.


----------



## Nim (Oct 6, 2013)

Is someone playing on EUW and is Silver/Gold? ;_; i need duo partners


----------



## Maerala (Oct 6, 2013)

l0l At first I thought the Seanchan had their own language because apparently they were difficult to understand and spoke in a "drawl," but nope. 

And how do the Forsaken talk to present day peoples when they only spoke the Old Tongue in the Age of Legends? jordan pls

I did start Malazan actually, but I stopped after some old bitch died on the side of the road and gave her powers to this other girl or whatnot 'cause I had to read other books for class. Now I'd have to start over zzzz

Also can we schedule a day for playings? And is Manny back yet? Is Ace alive? Where is Santi?


----------



## Chausie (Oct 6, 2013)

so from yesterday, i had never been to a dnb show where they weren't moving to some degree, sometimes a lot, other times only a little, hence what i said!  

@adrian, why do you like strong women? not that i'm complaining, just different when a guy has such a non-sexual preference for them


----------



## Morglay (Oct 6, 2013)

Made it into my qualifiers! Woop woop! Silver II here I come. Also Chausie who do you like? DnB is win, you just became my favorite person in this thread.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> @adrian, why do you like strong women? not that i'm complaining, just different when a guy has such a non-sexual preference for them



Ace thinks it's 'cause I secretly long for a vag of my own. 

I don't know tbh. It's just always been like that; I grew up watching Sailor Moon and Charmed. And romantic Spanish telenovelas. 

i meez yu chau


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2013)

I get home at 11:30 PM next Sunday. 
And then finally, finally I will be able to play!


----------



## Maerala (Oct 6, 2013)

Are you all better Manny-kun?

I've heard doubts. Youse gots to prove erryone wrong.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 6, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Made it into my qualifiers! Woop woop! Silver II here I come. Also Chausie who do you like? DnB is win, you just became my favorite person in this thread.



gz dude! and most the time when listening to dnb, i tend to stick to stuff on hospital records mainly.

what about yourself?



Maerala said:


> Ace thinks it's 'cause I secretly long for a vag of my own.
> 
> I don't know tbh. It's just always been like that; I grew up watching Sailor Moon and Charmed. And romantic Spanish telenovelas.
> 
> i meez yu chau




ignore ace, he's being silly. and fair enough! i've never actually seen charmed. i don't even know if it was on the basic tv in the uk!

i miss you too  does this mean you're gonna be back here posting more now? yes?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2013)

The beauty of me being better is I don't have to prove anything. 
All that matters is me being true to myself is the only song I must sing.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> ignore ace, he's being silly. and fair enough! i've never actually seen charmed. i don't even know if it was on the basic tv in the uk!
> 
> i miss you too  does this mean you're gonna be back here posting more now? yes?



Charmed isn't really all that great. It has its moments, but it's one of those things you grow up watching so you get attached despite how bad it is. Like anyone who likes DBZ.

And I might. I could possibly be getting a new computer for my birthday which I means I can actually play League with non-shitty graphics, so I may start playing again. Maybe possibly.


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> so from yesterday, i had never been to a dnb show where they weren't moving to some degree, sometimes a lot, other times only a little, hence what i said!
> 
> @adrian, why do you like strong women? not that i'm complaining, just different when a guy has such a non-sexual preference for them



I can confirm that DnB artists tend to jump around a LOT


----------



## Chausie (Oct 6, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Charmed isn't really all that great. It has its moments, but it's one of those things you grow up watching so you get attached despite how bad it is. Like anyone who likes DBZ.
> 
> And I might. I could possibly be getting a new computer for my birthday which I means I can actually play League with non-shitty graphics, so I may start playing again. Maybe possibly.



ahh ye, fair enough. especially with the dbz comment.

and that would be awesome!

but then you might start to love WoW on full graphics, as it sure is pretty. i almost started playing again just due to how pretty it was


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2013)

I had a High Warlord, multiple gladiator, triple legendaries rogue.
Haven't played in 2.5 years and won't anymore it is no longer vogue.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> I had a *High Warlord*





OoOoOoo. Ok. That... that takes quite a while doesn't it.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 6, 2013)

hours upon hours of grinding


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2013)

Me and a friend playing 16-20 hours a day for a whole summer, more or less.
You wouldn't believe how this grind generated such unbelievable stress.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 6, 2013)

oh course bro that's 16 hours of sitting.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 6, 2013)

did your bum go numb?

i hate having a numb bum


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm currently at Niagara Falls!
Ah, when the beauty of nature calls.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> gz dude! and most the time when listening to dnb, i tend to stick to stuff on hospital records mainly.
> 
> what about yourself?



Thanks, won my 1st promo. 5/1/18 with my Naut. Garr.

Oh nice, I am mainly into the Lifted Music label. Events in the UK that are sponsored by them are rare though. Spor got me into the genre before he went into dubstep. Whenever I hear 1up it always reminds me of good times. Loving the Liquid sub-genre as well, Traxx Project (can't remember his name lol. Cain I think?) Has released some really good stuff, never heard him live though. Dimension and Memtrix remain consistent, from the 2 times I have seen Dimension I feel he finds it hard to get the crowd going. Will never forget when I saw Pendulum in Brixton Academy. 4 years ago now, 1st real gig - before I became a reclusive hermit.


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2013)

So when does the next LCS and challenger tourney's start?


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2013)

[youtube]F2H4KUtPq_s[/youtube]


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 6, 2013)

That was so awesome

I can't wait for more


----------



## Chausie (Oct 6, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Thanks, won my 1st promo. 5/1/18 with my Naut. Garr.
> 
> Oh nice, I am mainly into the Lifted Music label. Events in the UK that are sponsored by them are rare though. Spor got me into the genre before he went into dubstep. Whenever I hear 1up it always reminds me of good times. Loving the Liquid sub-genre as well, Traxx Project (can't remember his name lol. Cain I think?) Has released some really good stuff, never heard him live though. Dimension and Memtrix remain consistent, from the 2 times I have seen Dimension I feel he finds it hard to get the crowd going. Will never forget when I saw Pendulum in Brixton Academy. 4 years ago now, 1st real gig - before I became a reclusive hermit.



pendulum! hold your colour was the album that made me start liking dnb. the guy my mother rented the back bedroom out to blasted it out every time my mother was working nights. and i feel you with the hermit thing, kinda become one myself!


----------



## Morglay (Oct 6, 2013)

Chausie said:


> pendulum! hold your colour was the album that made me start liking dnb. the guy my mother rented the back bedroom out to blasted it out every time my mother was working nights. and i feel you with the hermit thing, kinda become one myself!



Tarantula was a gift to humanity, a truly great album as a whole. Let the hermit take you, life becomes so much easier.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2013)

It's like you guys are talking in Swedish. I don't understand a word you're saying.

logging on euw if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So when does the next LCS and challenger tourney's start?



LCS? Not for months. I remember reading C9's blog about what they're doing and they're just taking a month off to do w/e and then come back and practice (I think they said 4 months after the reset is when it starts). Challenger? Um.... if you mean relegation and promotion tournaments, it's going to be after the new season once the reset happens.

EDIT: Okay I just read the reddit thing



> The last time that 4th/5th teams (Dig, CLG, EG, Alternate) played any competitive game was in August, the next time that they are allowed to play one is in ~ February when Spring split starts.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 6, 2013)

So you actually kept the High Warlord until TBC came out? Since you lost the title other wise.

For me, I reached Warlord but I didn't keep playing as much PvP so it dropped, but I also cleared Naxx40.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 6, 2013)

''Is danish Netherlands?'' Hady 2013.


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''Is danish Netherlands?'' Hady 2013.



lolllllllllllllllllllll wtf


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 6, 2013)

Is Fiora still bad?


----------



## Maerala (Oct 6, 2013)

NO FUCK YOU


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 6, 2013)

She is still bad, yes.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 6, 2013)

Maerala said:


> NO FUCK YOU



Hey hey

At least she outscales and outdamages Jax late game


----------



## Maerala (Oct 6, 2013)

It's k Gogo I know you're still recovering from the in-house. /pat


----------



## Chausie (Oct 6, 2013)

but she's cool, therefore she can't be bad

like no matter how many times you say quinn is bad, you are wrong cause she's cool


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 6, 2013)

I am just sad cause i am not a Fiora master.


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Hey hey
> 
> At least she outscales and outdamages Jax late game




yeah but Jax can tank some and use his dodge against her.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## αce (Oct 6, 2013)

> It's k Gogo I know you're still recovering from the in-house. /pat


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2013)

This Hady


Adds me on random account without telling me beforehand


I accepted the second time since I figured that someone wouldn't try again after rejection unless it was someone that knew me




Also fuck you Chausie

leave champselect cuz you ask me

7 min inlog queue


----------



## Chausie (Oct 6, 2013)

sorry didi turns out the invite thing is laggy anyway! we will wait for you


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2013)

okiedokie    **


----------



## Guiness (Oct 6, 2013)

when wad comes back
we should do an inhouse
that'll definitely be wack

i rhymed


----------



## Chausie (Oct 6, 2013)

another in house would be a lot of fun!

we should do one on euw too


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Oct 6, 2013)

Welcome back in house, just like our goodbye in house.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 6, 2013)

dw wad i got you bro


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Oct 6, 2013)

Who is the ^ (use bro)?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Guiness (Oct 6, 2013)

vae needs to stop using that offensive word


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2013)

pretty sure that's just qt3.14 trolling like usual


----------



## Guiness (Oct 6, 2013)

faker doesn't think korean junglers don't gank much. interesting. perhaps there is some sort of context missing here because everyone and their daddy has pretty much stated that top korean junglers put a lot of pressure on the lanes and focus on map and objective control in place of farming. he also says that foreign junglers do gank alot, which is funny because i was under the impression that except for meteos, most pro junglers try to emulate the sort of pressure that korean junglers exert through ganking and so forth.

and kkoma must really be harsh. >_>


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 6, 2013)

*Title: [S3WC Finals] Lee 'Faker' Sang-Hyeok says, "I wish for a new Ahri Skin"*

The god has spoken. Pls riot 

Question 17. Faker, will you use your skin if it comes out?
Faker: No. I would rather use the money for buying it to eat chickens.

Lol wtf.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 6, 2013)

I want that qt tweet to be tru

I want to


----------



## Guiness (Oct 6, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> *Title: [S3WC Finals] Lee 'Faker' Sang-Hyeok says, "I wish for a new Ahri Skin"*
> 
> The god has spoken. Pls riot
> 
> ...



faker like dat meat


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 6, 2013)

4N said:


> vae needs to stop using that offensive word



And you need to stop being a closet homosexual.

Faker doesn't use any skins, only the classic skins.


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> Who is the ^ (use bro)?


The man who got some sugar from Peke.


4N said:


> faker doesn't think korean junglers don't gank much. interesting. perhaps there is some sort of context missing here because everyone and their daddy has pretty much stated that top korean junglers put a lot of pressure on the lanes and focus on map and objective control in place of farming. he also says that foreign junglers do gank alot, which is funny because i was under the impression that except for meteos, most pro junglers try to emulate the sort of pressure that korean junglers exert through ganking and so forth.
> 
> and kkoma must really be harsh. >_>



If kkoma is who i think it is he must be. When they win a game and someone comes to congratulate them there is one guy they kinda avoid to hug.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 6, 2013)

but im not gay. 

whereas for you, you use that word for what reason? like why call someone a ^ (use bro)? whats the point in using such a negative word? :\ how would you like it if someone called you a racially offensive term?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The man who got some sugar from Peke.
> 
> 
> If kkoma is who i think it is he must be. When they win a game and someone comes to congratulate them there is one guy they kinda avoid to hug.



They always hug kkoma, he's the first guy in to hug them all.

And why do I use ^ (use bro)? Because it's funny to see people get upset over it, I don't care if someone calls me a racially offensive term, besides, what are they going to call me?


----------



## Chausie (Oct 6, 2013)

thanks for the games today guys, was fun!


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah


Even though Vae is trash at top


----------



## Maerala (Oct 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> And why do I use ^ (use bro)? Because it's funny to see people get upset over it, I don't care if someone calls me a racially offensive term, besides, what are they going to call me?



Honkyyyyyy!


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2013)

Why is One Piece such a chore to read?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Why is One Piece such a chore to read?



I hope you mean in the beginning
Because it does take a while to properly get running

But everything from Arlong Park onwards is just amazing
(and before that there are also great moments, but the pacing is just a bit off)

I mean sometimes it dips a bit (Skypea, Thriller Bark, Fishman Island when reading live, reading it with the chapters freely available it's a good arc, just a bit slow 
*Spoiler*: __ 



considering we just had a timeskip which involved also a 4 or 5 week hiatus and wanted to see big action immediately and fishman island was like this hyped place


), but overall it's still good. And there's enough absolutely epic arcs to compensate (alabasta, water 7/enies lobby, saobondy archipelago, impel down, marineford, punk hazard and current arc)

called it
such an obvious troll


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2013)

I find the current arc sometimes uninteresting. But maybe we'll get somewhere next week.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2013)

you took him seriously?


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2013)

Really? I love the current arc

Lots of revelations, fights, and pretty much constant action. It's one of the most fast paced arcs we've had.


I mean, the only way you could dislike it is if you're opposed to even more new minor characters being introduced, but hey, that's OP for you. I love it.


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2013)

Man now I'm watching this again

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vslBlZFpyRA[/youtube]


There's also a longer one (10 minutes) by the same guy, but I like this one better because it uses one song perfectly to match up with everything, instead of multiple songs. Even though the longer version has some epic moments included that this one didn't fit in. Like Usopp's alabasta speech, I love that speech.


So yeah, longer version is also really great, but this one's the GOAT
I recommend watching both


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> you took him seriously?



I was skeptical about it but I had a tiny glimpse of hope that it was real.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 6, 2013)

after winning so many games today, seems i have to go ruin it by losing a load of arams 

but need ip!


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 6, 2013)

[youtube]22dvTWozOFo[/youtube]

This is a great AMV imo, probably best I've seen to include all great OP moments up to the timeskip.


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2013)

Vae said:


> [youtube]22dvTWozOFo[/youtube]
> 
> This is a great AMV imo, probably best I've seen to include all great OP moments up to the timeskip.



Yeah, that's the longer version I talked about in my post (except for some reason not from the guy's own channel, bit lame from the uploader to just steal it but w/e)
East Blue is handled better in the short version imo, but for the rest this one is better yeah just for having more epic moments, except for some of the music choices and not really including Impel Down (which had some EXCEPTIONAL moments really suited for such an AMV)


----------



## Sansa (Oct 6, 2013)

28-13 with Kennen.

Flame would be proud.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh lol, didn't realize it was a stolen video.

Still, it's beast, I prefer the longer version.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 6, 2013)

I need to remember to never play ranked on weekends.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 6, 2013)

People on the League forums complaining about some SOTO bug?

wat i miss


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2013)

The AMV just reminds me of how ridiculous it was to get rid of a powerhouse like Enel so quickly.


----------



## Didi (Oct 6, 2013)

Maerala said:


> People on the League forums complaining some SOTO bug?
> 
> wat i miss



yeah there's some bug where if you get one stack on it and then sell it and buy and undo it continously or something like that, you can actually stack it up lol


----------



## Maerala (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh Sword of the Occult.

I thought SOTO was a program or something.

l0l Oh, I'm sad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The AMV just reminds me of how ridiculous it was to get rid of a powerhouse like Enel so quickly.



Enel was a mediocre goon who relied too much on his logia fruit.
And Luffy was a direct counter so really your complaint is moot. :sanji


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2013)

If you put Enel against most of Luffy's villains he would wreck em. He's a logia.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 6, 2013)

Oda even said that if Enel reached the new world he would be around 500 million in bounty, and that was during that arc.

If Luffy had any other power, he would have gotten wrecked so hard.

He didn't really rely on his fruit too much, it's not like he was bad against Luffy in hand to hand combat but his fruit was completely negated so he had to brawl against a person specifically made to brawl.


----------



## OS (Oct 6, 2013)

WHO'S MOOT NOW, WAD!?!


----------



## αce (Oct 7, 2013)

Bounties aren't based on solely on power. Ace had the highest recorded bounty to date and he's nowhere near top tier. Yes, Enel would have a 500 million dollar bounty, but he's still a scrub compared to the big dogs in the new world. And I'm not simply talking about the Yonkou.


----------



## αce (Oct 7, 2013)

Also, yeah, Enel relied on his fruit too much. If he knew how to use haki he would have destroyed Luffy. That was pretty much the entire point of the Enel/Luffy interaction. Enel got directly countered and because he didn't know how to do anything except fire lightning bolts and expect people to keel over and die, he ended up getting his shit kicked in.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

He'd still be a big threat in the new world, maybe not against the strongest, but he'd be high up.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 7, 2013)

still best villain so far has been rob lucci

rob lucci vs luffy was best fight too

came so much that day. my tear was fully stacked too. it was glorious. i was making 100 seraph's per minute watching that fight. i aint gotta tell ya i had da money in da bank.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

DD has been the best villain so far based on current events.

Lucci is second.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wtf much?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 7, 2013)

we havent even seen DD fight yet. im holding my reservations on him for now. wanna see how he influences that plot before i think anything else of him.

but i expect him to take it over from rob soon imo.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't really care how his fight ends up, he's the best so far based on how he's handled the situations.


----------



## Darth (Oct 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> I don't really care how his fight ends up, he's the best so far based on how he's handled the situations.



Ceasar Clown best Villain all time.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)

my vvtf @ 4n btvv

lol


----------



## Guiness (Oct 7, 2013)

RemChu said:


> my vvtf @ 4n btvv
> 
> lol



dnt hate on my nerdiness son


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 7, 2013)

Buggy is the best.


----------



## Didi (Oct 7, 2013)

Buggy is god tier character


Arlong was best villain tho

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4m1diwdThs[/youtube]

cuz fucking hell this scene always makes me tear up



Lucci was really good too tho, and DD may indeed become the best just because he's way more of an interesting character with connections and powers and how he handles stuff

But Arlong was the most antagonistic imo just because of how fucking stone cold evil he was

(although I guess to be fair Lucci or Croc weren't less in that regard, but he made more of an impact on me)


Enel was a really cool guy tho. The whole concept of him being able to hear you being a heretic anywhere and then striking you down with lightning from the sky, pretty cool. Really cool power in general.


----------



## OS (Oct 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> Ceasar Clown best Villain all time.



Kill yourself


----------



## Didi (Oct 7, 2013)

I just played 5v5 Howling Abyss, all Blitzcrank


Holy shit so much fun


too fucking funny


riot pls don't remove this


----------



## Xin (Oct 7, 2013)

What's happening? 

A bug? I want to play that bug too, but I'm at work.


----------



## Didi (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah you can apparently somewhat edit your game (only the host has to do it) and then you can play a custom game with everyone picking the same champ


Just remember to not lock in, just pick and wait, else it doesn't work


Some stuff is hilarious in how it's coded on your own team
Syndra uses all her allies balls as well so every ult is instakill lol

Multiple Zeds all use the same shadow



This is the best thing to happen to league ever


----------



## Xin (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh god, I want to play that. 

They should keep that bug if it only affects costum games like that. They could disable ip for those games or something, but that's too hilarious.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 7, 2013)

Riot's already banned people for it.

They _might_ add it as a mode, but I wouldn't risk playing it.


----------



## Darth (Oct 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Riot's already banned people for it.
> 
> They _might_ add it as a mode, but I wouldn't risk playing it.



You can't get banned for playing it, you can only get banned for modifying your client to host the game. 

If you join someone else's hosted game then you're doing nothing wrong.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 7, 2013)

someone here host a game like that

i won't tell riot you're being naughty, dw


----------



## Darth (Oct 7, 2013)

Go into the Custom Game tab and look for someone hosting the game. I'm sure you'll find a few.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

So I finally got around to unlocking my WoW accs.

I forgot my brothers acc was linked through my battle.net, so I have 1 acc with 3 level 85s, then I have my acc with 1 level 85 but a shit ton of characters between 40 and 60.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 7, 2013)

Finally promoted woop woop! How long till the end of the season?


----------



## OS (Oct 7, 2013)

It's already over.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 7, 2013)

On 31st of October the season ends


----------



## Maerala (Oct 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> So I finally got around to unlocking my WoW accs.
> 
> I forgot my brothers acc was linked through my battle.net, so I have 1 acc with 3 level 85s, then I have my acc with 1 level 85 but a shit ton of characters between 40 and 60.



wat. You're resubscribing?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

No, I just wanted them to not be locked in case I ever decide to in the future.

Doubt it, but it could happen.

Main reason I even got it done is because I was contacting support anyway to merge my 2 accs and such, so I could play SC2, TFT and D3 through the same acc.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

Top lel


----------



## Morglay (Oct 7, 2013)

Yet to find a 10 Karthus game.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

It's the creeper.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 7, 2013)

I bought Renekton.

I think I'm in love with a towering crocodile wielding a huge sword, guys.

Wat do?


----------



## Darth (Oct 7, 2013)

shoulda bought Riven imo.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

MonteCristo doing an AMA on reddit atm.


----------



## αce (Oct 7, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP5Vpv-phb4[/youtube]


what is this and why is it so beautiful















Three strongest teams in Korea atm are Sword, SKT T1 and KT B. Najin Sword is probably stronger than KT B at the moment but that's just my intuition.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

Don't know about that.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> shoulda bought Riven imo.



I'll buy her next


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 7, 2013)

someone told me that skt's adc isn't good.

why


----------



## Sansa (Oct 7, 2013)

I fucking hate people playing stupid.

Everyone is going to baron, vayne stays in their red side jungle near wraiths for no fucking reason after 9000 pings telling her to move and come to baron.
She still fucking stays and gets dived by their whole team forcing Shen to ulti and the rest of us to stop baron and try to save them.

We promptly lose the fight and then after the game because of this fucking Vayne not listening to instructions and playing like a fucking idiot.


----------



## αce (Oct 7, 2013)

> someone told me that skt's adc isn't good.


piglet's vayne is better than uzi's. and so is his cait for that matter.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 7, 2013)

they gave me 34 games w/o chat... I had played 2 games after that, 2 wins! No Chat OP!


----------



## αce (Oct 7, 2013)

fuck it why not
piglet>uzi


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 7, 2013)

With all the one piece vids here, I end up re-reading one piece again. Reminds me how OP is good and doesn't offer bullshit like revivals and stuff.

I still need to read after timeskip.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 7, 2013)

there a reason why, on tumblr, they split gifs up loads into short 2-3 second clips?

looking up gifs of the new bbc show atlantis, and they've taken a  6 second scene and split it into 4 gifs. what is the point in that!

also making them in black and white. just why


----------



## αce (Oct 7, 2013)

fishman island was torture week to week
in bulk its not *that* bad


everything else post time skip is like normal one piece level
altho current arc might end up as good as water 7 did


----------



## Maerala (Oct 7, 2013)

Need suggestions for a gaming computer around 1200.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I fucking hate people playing stupid.
> 
> Everyone is going to baron, vayne stays in their red side jungle near wraiths for no fucking reason after 9000 pings telling her to move and come to baron.
> She still fucking stays and gets dived by their whole team forcing Shen to ulti and the rest of us to stop baron and try to save them.
> ...



Or, you guys could not be retarded, let her die and finish baron then defend.


----------



## αce (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)

It's like a tom cruise movie.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Or, you guys could not be retarded, let her die and finish baron then defend.


this trade vayne and shen for baron.

go back to base

fair trade.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 7, 2013)

Shall I purchase some Rp and get Championship Thresh? My Thresh play is about as helpful and life saving as aids... It is such a cool skin though.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 7, 2013)

if you like it a lot and will use it

if you have the intent to learn to play the champion more, then sure, why not. i got a sejuani skin before i had even played the champion, just as i thought she and the skin looks fun. i enjoy her quite a bit now.


----------



## OS (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

When someone is caught out and they're not close enough to save, you let them die.

It's that simple, the fact that you cant grasp this is one of the reasons you're still stuck in bronze.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 7, 2013)

Chaos said:


> I bought Renekton.
> 
> I think I'm in love with a towering crocodile wielding a huge sword, guys.
> 
> Wat do?



Get glasses because that's not a sword, my friend.
Or contact lenses to achieve pretty much the same end. 



Shozan said:


> they gave me 34 games w/o chat... I had played 2 games after that, 2 wins! No Chat OP!



I have constantly preached the joys here of disabling chat.
But people are apparently masochists, I dunno about that.



Maerala said:


> Need suggestions for a gaming computer around 1200.



You can build a sick rig yourself for like 75% of the price.
And not feeding some brand name jerks feels pretty nice.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> When someone is caught out and they're not close enough to save, you let them die.
> 
> It's that simple, the fact that you cant grasp this is one of the reasons you're still stuck in bronze.



To be fair he did say his entire team including Shen left, it's not like he can solo Baron.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

To be fair, all he did was blame Vayne and not anyone else when they all fucked up.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 7, 2013)

I use him a bit, isn't really a 1st pick support for me though. I use Leona or Lulu, they are my two main ones. Nami, Thresh and Blitz are my secondary line up I guess. I mean I like Thresh but outside of the laning phase I am useless with him.

In other news, anybody not able to log in? The forums seem to be down for me as well.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> To be fair he did say his entire team including Shen left, it's not like he can solo Baron.


In a situation like that you tell Vayne he will die, and everyone else should burst down baron while the fool acts as a nice distraction/bait.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 7, 2013)

RemChu said:


> In a situation like that you tell Vayne he will die, and everyone else should burst down baron while the fool acts as a nice distraction/bait.



I don't remember saying other wise.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm supposed to Solo baron as Ahri when Shen ulties to save her and the rest of them go down to save Shen?

Good idea Vae, I'll try that some time.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)

I was just agreeing with vae 
mmm that game was probably close if that one thing cost them the match. o.o


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)

No, if the four of you were set on that one goal of obtaining baron, do it. You guys got distracted.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 7, 2013)

If Vayne died for being stupid by herself I wouldn't have cared.

But Shen ultied her and Hecarim and the rest of them raced to go save Shen when they realised Vayne was dead anyway.

I can't control my team mates, now can I?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

Or you know, tell your team not to save them, and if they still go the let them, defend alone it's not like Ahri is easy to pin down, she can assassinate and she has good wave clear.

You're not going to win a fight where Vayne is basically dead and Shen is already taken low already.?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 7, 2013)

Defend by myself against Fiora, Anivia, and leona?
Those were 60+ second death timers at that point.

They could've and would've just killed me under the same tower I was trying to keep alive.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> Or you know, tell your team not to save them, and if they still go the let them, defend alone it's not like Ahri is easy to pin down, she can assassinate and she has good wave clear.
> 
> You're not going to win a fight where Vayne is basically dead and Shen is already taken low already.?



it really just sounds like you're being negative just to be negative. are you actually suggesting that ahri is going to defend against an entire team that has 4-6 items each lol?


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)

If you are doing well as an individual, start barking orders, so if u get to that point in the game, the other people will have some level of trust in your skill and not do stupid stuff like that.

I don't do it all the time but it does work, usually if you state "let etc. die we get the baron and go b"
people will listen.




BUUUUUUUUUUUUUT


*in the long run, you wont remember this game a week from now so whatever*


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)

Yo lets 3v3 around 7-8 est???
...

im off to studddy


----------



## Chausie (Oct 7, 2013)

so  logged na for the first time in a while. went to an aram. had one person leave straight away as they 'decided they don't feel like playing a game actually'. 

then a soraka who spent the whole time making sure everything was grammatically correct, bitching at others if they didn't do the same, trying to insult peoples intelligence, and using 'big' words they didn't seems to really get the meaning of. very poor reading comprehension too.

so i called them a teenager sat in his room in the dark playing games, no one gives a shit about his opinion as it's not really relevant to their lives

then he got really offended! kept saying that his age has nothing to do with it.

idk, the trolls seems more entertaining on na. euw it's just french people saying tg.



Morglay said:


> I use him a bit, isn't really a 1st pick support for me though. I use Leona or Lulu, they are my two main ones. Nami, Thresh and Blitz are my secondary line up I guess. I mean I like Thresh but outside of the laning phase I am useless with him.
> 
> In other news, anybody not able to log in? The forums seem to be down for me as well.



ye, the servers are down so they can try and fix them. if you have no plans to play him more, then think hard before getting the skin. just make sure you don't regret not getting it.

i'd be getting it now if it weren't for the server issues!


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

If he's so great at the game and his team is always to blame, which is the way he makes it seem from posts, he should easily be able to handle defending alone.

I'm not saying ''don't let them take a turret'' it's more along the lines of ''stall them from taking the turret'' so the team can ress agian.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> Get glasses because that's not a sword, my friend.
> Or contact lenses to achieve pretty much the same end.



I have no idea what to call it besides that.

It's a big thing with continuous sharp edges, sword is good enough for me.

Ah. I just found out it's a bat'leth. Since that is somewhat hard, I'll just keep calling it a sword or blade, if you please.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 7, 2013)

Blade is just fine.
If you'll so incline.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

WAD come home and let me hear your lovely voice.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 7, 2013)

Chaos said:


> I have no idea what to call it besides that.
> 
> It's a big thing with continuous sharp edges, sword is good enough for me.
> 
> Ah. I just found out it's a bat'leth. Since that is somewhat hard, I'll just keep calling it a sword or blade, if you please.



a bat'leth? as in the klingon weapon?

renekton wields a klingon weapon?

edit: just looked, appears he does! 

also looked up a bat'leth to make sure i was right on the klingon thing, to find out that one was given to the police in gloucestershire, england during a knife amnesty. reading things like that sure does make me miss the 'shire.

i had just gotten over missing england from the last time too


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 7, 2013)

Holy shit Curse completely change their entire roster except for Voyboy.


*Spoiler*: _New roster_ 




Top Voyboy

Mid Pobelter

Jungle IWillDominate

Adc Aphromoo

Support Zekent


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 7, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Yo lets 3v3 around 7-8 est???
> ...
> 
> im off to studddy



Got class around that time sorry. Tomorrow I'll be free though.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

Renektons weapon COULD be a reference to Star Trek, but it doesn't have to be.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> If he's so great at the game and his team is always to blame, which is the way he makes it seem from posts, he should easily be able to handle defending alone.
> 
> I'm not saying ''don't let them take a turret'' it's more along the lines of ''stall them from taking the turret'' so the team can ress agian.



Are you real?

60 second + death timers and you want me to defend alone?

Anivia will wave clear like crazy, how am I going to defend alone?


----------



## Chausie (Oct 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Holy shit Curse completely change their entire roster except for Voyboy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _New roster_
> ...



awww, i love zekent, he seems so sweet!

is aphromoo and pobelter better than the people they replace?

and now i am really curious about what edward is doing next. i kinda hope that the eu super team rumours are false, as then eg would be down a member, and i don't want that.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 7, 2013)

Idk if Pobelter is better than Jacky cause I've never really seen him play.
Jacky was playing like shit last split though.

Not sure if Aphro is better than last split's Cop either cause I've never seen Aphro play anything but support and Cop was godly last split.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

Pobelter is LCS material and easily better than Jacky, only reason he wasn't picked up earlier is because he was too young.

Aphro is questionable because he plays too much like it's solo queue when he goes ADC, or at least that's how he used to play when he mained ADC.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 7, 2013)

Voyboy's twitter -

"Results are everything. I'm not going to make any empty promises. I do believe we can become the best team in NA. Just wait and see."


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

I honestly think they should have replaced Voyboy too, but maybe that's just me.

He's way too hit or miss, he's overly aggressive and ends up throwing advantages away like he's playing solo queue, I've never liked his play style.


----------



## Darth (Oct 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Holy shit Curse completely change their entire roster except for Voyboy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _New roster_
> ...



I'M SO SKEPTICAL.........

I mean they went through all that trouble just to get Edward... And then they drop him after half a season.

Saint retiring isn't new. Nyjacky and Cop getting benched came out of left field, as both of them actually improved a lot over the year..

I'm actually surprised Liquid approved changes this drastic.

eh.. can't say i'm a fan of curse anymore. When you practically drop an entire team when smaller changes probably would have sufficed, i'm gonna be done with you.

cya curse. hope you lose your relegation match.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

Jacky has improved?

If anything he's gotten worse or not improved at all, his performance this split was awful compared to earlier.


----------



## Darth (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh I get it now. Nyjacky and Cop are now part of Team LolPro. Edward seemingly left to go back to eu. And Saint is taking a split off to try out coaching. Apparently he's burned out from being a pro player and wants to take a break. 

LolPro is a challenger team that's trying to get into the lcs. currently consists of Nyjacky, Cop, CruzertheBruzer, and TrickZ (no idea who he is). Guess they're still looking for a support.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)

vvhere do i apply to be support?

I'm very good at massaging


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 7, 2013)

Some people find his stream highly annoying, but I'm a fan. He gives a good show.

Trickz is known for his Udyr/Voli play, but that's it really. Just like fabbbyyy, he is just fun to watch, but I highly doubt he can do well in the pro scene.

Also glad to see aphro back in the pro scene, gonna be fun. Now to see TSM's new line up.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 7, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Some people find his stream highly annoying, but I'm a fan. He gives a good show.
> 
> Trickz is known for his Udyr/Voli play, but that's it really. Just like fabbbyyy, he is just fun to watch, but I highly doubt he can do well in the pro scene.
> 
> Also glad to see aphro back in the pro scene, gonna be fun. Now to see TSM's new line up.



Trickz is not Trick2g.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Trickz is not Trick2g.



Oh, you sir are correct. I just found that out haha. That's a relief.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)

I play so much i should start streaming. >.>


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)

guys donate and support my addiction!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> Oh I get it now. Nyjacky and Cop are now part of Team LolPro. Edward seemingly left to go back to eu. And Saint is taking a split off to try out coaching. Apparently he's burned out from being a pro player and wants to take a break.
> 
> LolPro is a challenger team that's trying to get into the lcs. currently consists of Nyjacky, Cop, CruzertheBruzer, and TrickZ (no idea who he is). Guess they're still looking for a support.



I was actually watching them play ranked 5s on Jacky's stream and they look pretty good. They won all their matches so far but I have no idea if the team they faced were Diamond+ 

I'm just glad they get to stay in the Crs house.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)

DS vvhat are you studying in uni?


----------



## Darth (Oct 7, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Some people find his stream highly annoying, but I'm a fan. He gives a good show.
> 
> Trickz is known for his Udyr/Voli play, but that's it really. Just like fabbbyyy, he is just fun to watch, but I highly doubt he can do well in the pro scene.
> 
> Also glad to see aphro back in the pro scene, gonna be fun. Now to see TSM's new line up.


no.


Demonic Shaman said:


> I was actually watching them play ranked 5s on Jacky's stream and they look pretty good. They won all their matches so far but I have no idea if the team they faced were Diamond+
> 
> I'm just glad they get to stay in the Crs house.



who did they have as their support? It's not listed on the site. 

And the Curse mansion is pretty big lol. They could probably hold 3 teams if they wanted to.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 7, 2013)

RemChu said:


> DS vvhat are you studying in uni?



Computer Science. I graduate this year.

Also I hate Assembly Language.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 7, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Some people find his stream highly annoying, but I'm a fan. He gives a good show.
> 
> Trickz is known for his Udyr/Voli play, but that's it really. Just like fabbbyyy, he is just fun to watch, but I highly doubt he can do well in the pro scene.
> 
> Also glad to see aphro back in the pro scene, gonna be fun. Now to see TSM's new line up.




I have the same style as Tricks2g, I also play Udyr and Volibear, albeit I got a lot of my Udyr tactics from him. It's easy to carry low elo with that style, and yeah he can be entertaining at times. He seems like a wigger though .


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> no.
> 
> 
> who did they have as their support? It's not listed on the site.
> ...



Some person name Gleebglarbu. I have no idea who he is but he's played in all of their matches so far.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh I would have to mention, TSM is probably not going to change their line up. IIRC in xpecial's vlog, he stated they're going to have more subs that they'll use more often and something about streaming more and changing how they practice.

If anyone really has to be replaced, it might be Regi... but I can't say for sure. I just remember Xpecial saying something like .. its something that we had planned for a long time.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Computer Science. I graduate this year.
> 
> Also I hate Assembly Language.


alright


----------



## Chausie (Oct 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> I'M SO SKEPTICAL.........
> 
> I mean they went through all that trouble just to get Edward... And then they drop him after half a season.
> 
> ...



i guess edward was only ever going to be temporary, or he just really disliked living there so wanted to leave

benching players who do good and are improving is odd, isn't it? and kinda mean!



RemChu said:


> vvhere do i apply to be support?
> 
> I'm very good at massaging



seriously does no one else get annoyed by the vv instead of w?

i don't even know why it irks me so much, i tend to not care about spelling mistakes or grammatical quirks or similar ilk


----------



## Darth (Oct 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Some person name Gleebglarbu. I have no idea who he is but he's played in all of their matches so far.



AHAHAAHAHA Gleebglarbu. He's a solo queue oddity that a lot of guys get irritated at lol. There was a reddit thread awhile back analyzing the 50 challenger players on NA/EUW and what roles they play. Gleebglarbu was apparently the only challenger player that did not have a distinct amount of games in any role. Not only that but his picks were apparently extremely random as well. He'd play like Lucian Jungle and go like 10/0 or some random shit. 

From his posts on reddit he seems to have a pretty quirky personality, and while he doesn't stream, he's still somewhat known throughout the community. 

Hope he does well on the new team.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)

it annoys me as much as vvad's rhyming 

~/     /~
  vvvv


----------



## Chausie (Oct 7, 2013)

really, darth? i think i like the guy now and i don't even know who he is


----------



## OS (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm reading that there is another player who is the Faker of top lane in Korea. And SKT's second team got him. Lol.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 7, 2013)

i dnt have much faith in this Crs lineup but we'll see.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> AHAHAAHAHA Gleebglarbu. He's a solo queue oddity that a lot of guys get irritated at lol. There was a reddit thread awhile back analyzing the 50 challenger players on NA/EUW and what roles they play. Gleebglarbu was apparently the only challenger player that did not have a distinct amount of games in any role. Not only that but his picks were apparently extremely random as well. He'd play like Lucian Jungle and go like 10/0 or some random shit.
> 
> From his posts on reddit he seems to have a pretty quirky personality, and while he doesn't stream, he's still somewhat known throughout the community.
> 
> Hope he does well on the new team.



Lol Idk if he's an official support. Idk why they didn't put him on the website but he did play in all their matches. We will have to see.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Maerala (Oct 7, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Computer Science. I graduate this year.


----------



## αce (Oct 7, 2013)

this is eerily similar to blaze who replaced their entire line up bar flame for WCG
except flame is actually contender for best top in korea, while voyboy is just a liability most of the time




also, tsm apparently doesn't get the clue if they keep their line up
change it

their bot lane is fine
their solo lanes are too susceptible to going on tilt and getting shut down


the entire team dynamic is fucked
oddone is used to camping mid because regi makes himself too vulnerable to ganks and oddone has to camp
in the meanwhile dyrus has no help top and just gets camped and ends up feeding 4 kills in like 2 minutes


----------



## αce (Oct 7, 2013)

if you're wondering

*CJ Entus Frost Roster* 
Top : Shy 
Jungle : Helios  
Mid : Rapidstar 
AD : Space 
Sup : Madlife


*CJ Entus Blaze Roster* 
Top : CJ Entus Flame  
Jungle : 레밀은플랑플랑해 (Kyungmin Kim)
 Mid : Baeme (Yanghyun Kim) 
AD : 토피 (Jinhyun Kim)
 Sup : Lustboy


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mtWYpaLj9-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm mostly excited for CLG lineup


Wonder how much *potential* they'll have this year lol


----------



## αce (Oct 7, 2013)

thats not their official roster though
i think they are just trying it out


cpt jack and ambition are probably returning
but they picked up xenic storms jungler
hes like, insanely aggressive


----------



## Didi (Oct 7, 2013)

αce said:


> if you're wondering
> 
> *CJ Entus Frost Roster*
> Top : Shy
> ...



You said they replaced everyone in Blaze except for Flame, but Lustboy was also their support since like forever right?


Also, Frost is now both Helios and Cloudtemplar right, and both Rapidstar and GBM


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 7, 2013)

What is CLG's new roster?
Who is this Didi imposter?


----------



## αce (Oct 7, 2013)

herp derp im retarded



also yeah, cloudtemplar is still on frost but i heard hes seriously considering retiring and becoming a caster
he tried to become an agressive jungler but in the end it got chewed out by kakao. hes one of those old guys from season 2 who couldn't adapt. helios always played agressive so hes doing fine. 

passive junglers always fail in korea


----------



## Didi (Oct 7, 2013)

I DON'T KNOW YET


BUT I WANT TO KNOW


----------



## αce (Oct 7, 2013)

did clg make changes?
i love jiji, but clg needs a better jungler


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 7, 2013)

S5 SOOOOOON


----------



## Guiness (Oct 7, 2013)

oooh


qunatic vs crs going on right now

interesting


----------



## OS (Oct 7, 2013)

gonna leave this beauty right here.

[youtube]Hsxnpu7MpwE[/youtube]


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2013)

yo i played ap shaco support the other day.

am I  a bad person?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I'm reading that there is another player who is the Faker of top lane in Korea. And SKT's second team got him. Lol.



You mean MaRin? Where did you hear he's on the second team? And honestly, he might be the best top laner in Korea but I wouldn't call him the Faker of top lane.

He's the official sub, there's nothing mentioned about him joining the 2nd team.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 7, 2013)

Anyone know who first2bombu is?

Random friend request after being away for like a week.


----------



## OS (Oct 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> You mean MaRin? Where did you hear he's on the second team? And honestly, he might be the best top laner in Korea but I wouldn't call him the Faker of top lane.
> 
> He's the official sub, there's nothing mentioned about him joining the 2nd team.



I read in Monte AMA on reddit.


----------



## OS (Oct 7, 2013)

Kass and Malz need an VU update ASAP..


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Anyone know who first2bombu is?
> 
> Random friend request after being away for like a week.



Accept the request and ask when they're online.


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2013)

We've all made that mistake


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

lol'ed irl.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 8, 2013)

oh god


----------



## Treerone (Oct 8, 2013)

*Consensus on the forum seems to be leaning towards Olaf still being  undertuned, and while we don't have much meaningful data to look at  after only a week, I would say the data suggests likewise (note that  that can still be misleading this early on, it takes awhile for builds  to settle and for players to relearn the character).*


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

what's an olaf?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

A viking who is long dead.


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

oh i remember now
he died along with voyboy's ability to play competently


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

Like I said, a long time ago.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 8, 2013)

I think Hady's right on the money.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

I think you're right on the dick.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 8, 2013)

Not for some time.  I am in need.

And you all forgot my birthday.

friend bitch cunts.


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

well
seeing as how i don't go on skype that much anymore
how was i suppose to remember


happy bday anyways
go get laid


----------



## Santí (Oct 8, 2013)

I sent you a message on Skype at 12:05 EST and that bitch never went through wtf.


----------



## Xin (Oct 8, 2013)

The other person has to be online to receive that message. 

If you log out and he wasn't online, he will never receive the message.


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

today i learned


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Not for some time.  I am in need.
> 
> And you all forgot my birthday.
> 
> friend bitch cunts.



I saw it on Facebook but I decided not to say anything for personal reasons. 

:33


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

darth confirmed schemer


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

I saw it on Skype but decided I actually don't give a darn.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 8, 2013)

Don't have you on Skype or know who you are but happy birthday!


----------



## Chausie (Oct 8, 2013)

it was your birthday?

happy birthday adrian!


----------



## Maerala (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you errbody. 

What the hell Hady? 

Can we get Vae laid as well?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2013)

Adrian, Happy Birthday! 
Get laid with Vae.


----------



## Didi (Oct 8, 2013)

5v5 all lee is also bloody hilarious


----------



## Morglay (Oct 8, 2013)

After that game I hate humanity.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> Adrian, Happy Birthday!
> Get laid with Vae.



I've been barking up that tree for some time.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 8, 2013)

I saw it was your birthday on Skype but I didn't care


----------



## Chausie (Oct 8, 2013)

did you have a good time adrian? get anything nice?


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2013)

Happy B-day Adrian


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

lol kt rolster b dropped a game in the wcg qualifiers to samsung galaxy blue


----------



## Maerala (Oct 8, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> I saw it was your birthday on Skype but I didn't care



And I love you too, James-kunchan! pek



Chausie said:


> did you have a good time adrian? get anything nice?



I did, thank you for asking! Still deciding on what kind of new comp I want. We tech impaired people have a hard time with these things. My main lady made me a comic with inside jokes and I'm going to dinner tomorrow with a few friends.



Original Sin said:


> Happy B-day Adrian



Thank you, Oz. :33


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

looks like we are getting another rematch of blaze vs ktb coming soon


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

god i just played a 5v5 nidalee game and that was pretty boring not gonna lie. 

DODGE SPEARS DODGE SPEARS DODGE SPEARS OH HEY I KILLED ONE!


----------



## Sansa (Oct 8, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRl0TFptLjc[/youtube]

I can't


----------



## Sansa (Oct 8, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQjvczht3x0[/youtube]

Omfgggg


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2013)

Hit Bronze 1 today, when does the season end? Trying to make a push for dat gold.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 8, 2013)

31st apparently, I hit Silver but then slowed down sooo much... Got to Silver II though so i still have time.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2013)

I just played a game as Shen myself.

Banning Shen is fucking retarded in Bronze. For all ya'll also in bronze, dont give in to peer pressure, ban someone else.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2013)

Morglay said:


> 31st apparently, I hit Silver but then slowed down sooo much... Got to Silver II though so i still have time.



damn, I prob wont have the time then.


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRl0TFptLjc[/youtube]
> 
> I can't


this video was shit.


Jiyeon said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQjvczht3x0[/youtube]
> 
> Omfgggg



this one is hella old but it never gets old.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 8, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I just played a game as Shen myself.
> 
> Banning Shen is fucking retarded in Bronze. For all ya'll also in bronze, dont give in to peer pressure, ban someone else.



If it makes people happy, I'd ban it. I rather ban a champ idrc about than listening to hear some guy whining for 20 mins "you should've banned x champion"

It's bronze anyways, you can just play anything as long you kill the other laner 10 times to make the others rq.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> If it makes people happy, I'd ban it. I rather ban a champ idrc about than listening to hear some guy whining for 20 mins "you should've banned x champion"
> 
> It's bronze anyways, you can just play anything as long you kill the other laner 10 times to make the others rq.



Who cares if they complain? You're the one that's supposed to be carrying anyway, they're not going to complain unless you're getting fukked up by a Shen (unlikely).

If it's vs a Shen or some dude who is going to snowball  because the players are too dumb to deal with them like Kass or Aatrox, I'd rather ban the Shen. No one in Bronze is carrying with Shen.


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

I could carry in Bronze with Shen. 

Hell, I carry with Shen in Gold


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 8, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Who cares if they complain? You're the one that's supposed to be carrying anyway, they're not going to complain unless you're getting fukked up by a Shen (unlikely).
> 
> If it's vs a Shen or some dude who is going to snowball  because the players are too dumb to deal with them like Kass or Aatrox, I'd rather ban the Shen. No one in Bronze is carrying with Shen.



If I'm not playing against the Shen, I'll ban the Shen because they'll probably bitch at top lane. Idc about bans but when people ask for em, I'll ban them because they'll most likely bitch for 20 mins if it gets picked.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 8, 2013)

Right now though, I'll just ban Kass, Blitz, and Nasus if I'm not playing Nasus, otherwise I would ban Shen. (Not in Bronze, just where I am). In bronze, maybe just Kass. Don't care about the rest.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm about to shave a monkey's tail beard. 
A few people are going to think I am weird.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

I've never seen you carry with Shen, Hady


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_MmfdIyUXRM[/YOUTUBE]​
Oh whoa, I actually didn't know some of these. 

Too bad they didn't include "SKAR SKAR SKARNER!"


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2013)

I noticed everyone calls each other by name so if you feel like it call me Galindo.


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> I've never seen you carry with Shen, Hady



It's k I've never seen you carry ever.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 8, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I did, thank you for asking! Still deciding on what kind of new comp I want. We tech impaired people have a hard time with these things. My main lady made me a comic with inside jokes and I'm going to dinner tomorrow with a few friends.



ahh, the pc is for your birthday then? and just ask someone you know from playing games to help you out. that's what i did when i went to get a new pc. used some sort of pc builder site and managed to save a fair bit too.


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I noticed everyone calls each other by name so if you feel like it call me Galindo.



I call Vae, Vae. 

Fuck that I ain't calling him Magnus. That's like twice as many letters as vae. 

On that note, Imma just keep calling you OS.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

My brother thinks he can take my monitor and graphics card away because I wouldn't walk his dog.

Little does he know, that shit ain't ever gonna happen and he can't do anything about it.


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> My brother thinks he can take my monitor and graphics card away because I wouldn't walk his dog.
> 
> Little does he know, that shit ain't ever gonna happen and he can't do anything about it.



wtf are you like 12?

Why post it here? Nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 8, 2013)

why were you supposed to walk his dog?

does this mean it isn't getting walked?

that's kinda cruel


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> [YOUTUBE]_MmfdIyUXRM[/YOUTUBE]​
> Oh whoa, I actually didn't know some of these.
> 
> Too bad they didn't include "SKAR SKAR SKARNER!"



I know about Rengar's interraction with Kha Zix but that part still gave me chills



Anyway, Darius is under the rework radar
If they keep his Resetting Ult and Stacking mechanism, i'll spam him. Forever. Master scumbag


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> why were you supposed to walk his dog?
> 
> does this mean it isn't getting walked?
> 
> that's kinda cruel



wat?

Oh noez the poor doggy won't get to walk outside for a whole day!

WELL THAT'S THE PRICE THE DAMN BITCH NEEDS TO PAY FOR GETTING A WARM PLACE TO SLEEP, FREE FUCKING ALL YOU CAN EAT FOOD, AND PEOPLE TO ANNOY 24/7.

fucking animals. never realize just how good they really got it.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> why were you supposed to walk his dog?
> 
> does this mean it isn't getting walked?
> 
> that's kinda cruel



He doesn't walk her nearly enough and gets mad when someone else doesn't walk her.

He's an asshole when it comes to managing the dog, he doesn't buy the food for her, doesn't walk her more than me and yet he claims it's his dog.

If anything it's a family dog since we take care of her equally much.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 8, 2013)

oh shut up hady


----------



## Chausie (Oct 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> He doesn't walk her nearly enough and gets mad when someone else doesn't walk her.
> 
> He's an asshole when it comes to managing the dog, he doesn't buy the food for her, doesn't walk her more than me and yet he claims it's his dog.
> 
> If anything it's a family dog since we take care of her equally much.



then he doesn't deserve to have a dog. why did he even think it was a good idea?

pisses me off loads when people get an animal and don't look after it.


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

VAE YOU'RE SO CRUEL. 

YOU MONSTER!


----------



## Nim (Oct 8, 2013)

Soo i have university now, and can't play league whole day. Finally managed to play a ranked (luckily won) and now it's disabled again xD how should i get into gold like this :<


----------



## Nim (Oct 8, 2013)

nvm rankeds enabled again


----------



## Morglay (Oct 8, 2013)

I hate my dog, fat prick. So overtly happy about nothing that it depresses me.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 8, 2013)

i love dogs

i miss my dog sam


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

I had a dog once. 

Then my mom left it locked in the garden shed for a week and it died of starvation while we were on vacation in mexico. 

Sadly, they refused to buy me another one.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 8, 2013)

Take mine 4N, its fat and jolly. The worst combination of things ever to exist in any form.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> I had a dog once.
> 
> Then my mom left it locked in the garden shed for a week and it died of starvation while we were on vacation in mexico.
> 
> Sadly, they refused to buy me another one.



...

 

thats fcked up



Morglay said:


> Take mine 4N, its fat and jolly. The worst combination of things ever to exist in any form.



can't keep pets in the barracks


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

Hady is a troll.


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Hady is a troll.



In other news the sky is actually not blue.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2013)

so when you're in division 1 you gain LP really slow right?


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 8, 2013)

Depends on your MMR
so far i've got 25-35 gains throughout ranking until i reached Plat 3
Now i get 23 for EVERY win



But generally yes


----------



## Morglay (Oct 8, 2013)

I didn't whilst I climbed out of Bronze I. Was still getting 28-24-22... etc. Got tighter as I approached 100 but was still decent amounts.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> I'm about to shave a monkey's tail beard.
> A few people are going to think I am weird.



So I would just like to say that I look SO swag.
Compared to me every other guy should wear a paper bag. :ignoramus


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 8, 2013)

WAD

stop quoting yourself cause it's stupid

And tell me

How would tank Rengar work
Or some bruiserish version
Like 
Brutalizer > Kindlegem > Sunfire > Omen/Youmuus > Youmuus/Omen > Visage/Triforce> Triforce/Visage

Focus on split pushing
I know Hydra would be godlike for that but
Youmuu's turret taking speed is greater and CDR is 10/10



Gimmie your thoughts since i am too lazy to pm you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2013)

Triforce/SV/Brut/Hydra/Randuins is the way to go.
Order is probably Hydra, SV, Brut, TF, Randuins or so.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 8, 2013)

Is it too late to try Triforce on Fifi?

Not sure if nerfed yet.


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2013)

So according to reddit. Aatrox jungle is now used in Korea and Ryu has used tele Kassadin in a recent game.


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Is it too late to try Triforce on Fifi?
> 
> Not sure if nerfed yet.



yes, it's too late.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 8, 2013)

Questionable source.


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

> wtf are you like 12?




...
did you really have to ask?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

Ace spreading so much knowledge.


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

> So according to reddit. Aatrox jungle is now used in Korea and Ryu has used tele Kassadin in a recent game.



I went into that thread and all I found was a gigantic EU circle jerk. Is being better than North America something to be proud of? Celebrating in your superiority over mediocre teams is pretty damn sad.

lol eu kids


Servers are reflective on how far along the evolutionary chain most of the player base is. Too many sub humans in euw. Hady why did you leave us.


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

OH MY GOD THIS IS AMAZING. 

Guess I'm getting her bundle on release. This video pretty much sealed the deal.

[youtube]2s_iBKri4ok[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

wanna join me, come and play
but i might shoot you, in your face




k im buying that champion
done deal


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

anyone that reminds me of bellatrix is an A+


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

αce said:


> Servers are reflective on how far along the evolutionary chain most of the player base is. Too many sub humans in euw. Hady why did you leave us.



I got seduced by the prospect of better ping. 

Only for the servers to be down whenever I want to play..

eh....

Yeah I regret it.


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

Canadian internet op


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

perks of canada: health care
cons of canada: the internet


not sure if worth


----------



## Morglay (Oct 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> OH MY GOD THIS IS AMAZING.
> 
> Guess I'm getting her bundle on release. This video pretty much sealed the deal.
> 
> [youtube]2s_iBKri4ok[/youtube]



I want to meet the girl Jinx's design was based on.


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

αce said:


> perks of canada: health care
> cons of canada: the internet
> 
> 
> not sure if worth



I'm actually pretty surprised that Canada doesn't have better internet. 

Given how solid their economy is and how close they are to the US technologically, I assumed they'd have a solid infrastructure and had good internet. 

Maybe you're just in a lame area?


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

No, it has nothing to do with the infrastructure. Our infrastructure is actually perfectly capable of replicating the internet service the United States receives. Canada is notorious for having small groups of companies hold too much power. It's not really a big deal in most cases since we have insane regulations but in the case of the internet providers, which only became large companies in the past 20 years, they all just fuck us - _because they can._ And these fuckers in parliament don't even know how to work an android let alone know the importance of the internet.





I fear for our country. We only have 5 banks. If we go the way of America and let them do what they want I'm going to end up fighting in the Hunger games for a chance to live in the capital.


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

You know what's even worse? Our mobile service.
100 mb limit for 40 dollars a month.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2013)

αce said:


> You know what's even worse? Our mobile service.
> 100 mb limit for 40 dollars a month.


barbaric......


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

That's downright evil.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

Pros of Sweden:

Good internet.
Good free healthcare
Sexy ladies

Cons: None


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 8, 2013)

αce said:


> No, it has nothing to do with the infrastructure. Our infrastructure is actually perfectly capable of replicating the internet service the United States receives. Canada is notorious for having small groups of companies hold too much power. It's not really a big deal in most cases since we have insane regulations but in the case of the internet providers, which only became large companies in the past 20 years, they all just fuck us - _because they can._ And these fuckers in parliament don't even know how to work an android let alone know the importance of the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard about this actually...

[youtube]EwHtASd6Jrs[/youtube]

I got it from this guy who ranted about Canada vs Verizon.


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

cons of sweden: vae



that and swedish sounds like an orgy of mutated cats throwing up on each other


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

Okay real talk though Sweden is a nice country I just couldn't live there - cause black.


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Pros of Sweden:
> 
> Good internet.
> Good free healthcare
> ...



What about nut eating fish?


----------



## Nim (Oct 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> [youtube]2s_iBKri4ok[/youtube]



/jinxgasm

I want her  I love Riot? for making such videos


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

αce said:


> You know what's even worse? Our mobile service.
> 100 mb limit for 40 dollars a month.



Here in Lebanon I have the talk for 30 minutes and/or use 100 sms + 150 mb of service for 25 dollars a month. 

eh...


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> Here in Lebanon I have the talk for 30 minutes and/or use 100 sms + 150 mb of service for 25 dollars a month.
> 
> eh...



how do people in Lebanon treat gays? I'm surprised you haven't been killed yet


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> how do people in Lebanon treat gays? I'm surprised you haven't been killed yet



theyr'e surprisingly more tolerant of gays than they are of ^ (use bro). 

**


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> theyr'e surprisingly more tolerant of gays than they are of ^ (use bro).
> 
> **



You wounded me


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

cons of not being african: part of your genome comes from neanderthals
pros of not being from africa: no aids


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

After 3000+ games I finally have obtained 20 rune pages!

Ty rune page sales. You made this a lot easier than it would have been.

Ofc I own every relevant champion as well and a shit ton of runes. And 200'ish skins.

Don't mind me...


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

αce said:


> cons of not being african: part of your genome comes from neanderthals
> pros of not being from africa: no aids



I'm 75% African and 25% Asian.

What does that mean?


----------



## Chausie (Oct 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Pros of Sweden:
> 
> Good internet.
> Good free healthcare
> ...



cons: swedish people live their with that god awful sounding language they have

i mean, sure, the place looks pretty enough, they just need to sort out the fact that there are too many swedish people around


----------



## Chausie (Oct 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> After 3000+ games I finally have obtained 20 rune pages!
> 
> Ty rune page sales. You made this a lot easier than it would have been.
> 
> ...



oh ye the sale, it's up until midnight on the 9th right?

900ip to go for more rune pages


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

it means one of your ancestors probably fucked a neanderthal
although to be fair, there's still a giant debate about whether neanderthals are humans or a completely different species



> cons: swedish people live their with that god awful sounding language they have
> 
> i mean, sure, the place looks pretty enough, they just need to sort out the fact that there are too many swedish people around



marry me


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

αce said:


> Okay real talk though Sweden is a nice country I just couldn't live there - cause black.



There's a lot of black people here.

You could live here.


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> cons: swedish people live their with that god awful sounding language they have
> 
> i mean, sure, the place looks pretty enough, they just need to sort out the fact that there are too many swedish people around


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd rather move somewhere sunny and hot and make use of my skin colour
the fact that it's near impossible for me to get skin cancer should be something i take advantage of


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> There's a lot of black people here.
> 
> You could live here.



[YOUTUBE]piVnArp9ZE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

but then again, i'd probably die from fighting off a giant scoprion infested with kangaroo blood in australia or something


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2013)

Come down to Miami, ace.
For you it'd be a nice place.


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2013)

Miami isn't too kind to blacks either


----------



## Austin (Oct 8, 2013)

any  NA silvers wanna duo soon?


----------



## Chausie (Oct 8, 2013)

apparently my mothers boyfriend wants to take her to miami early next year. 

also, soraka so face roll in arams you don't even need any items



forgot to buy any when i died. kinda felt sorry for the enemy team


----------



## αce (Oct 8, 2013)

aram janna is op


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 8, 2013)

My old friend made Diamond 1 completely under my nose, pretty insane.

Have to get him to duo with me on a smurf.


----------



## Didi (Oct 8, 2013)

Cons of Sweden:
-super high taxes on everything
-state owned monopoly on liquor (yeah there's only one chain of stores you can buy your liquor at, and it's owned by the government)



Violent By Design said:


> I just played a game as Shen myself.
> 
> Banning Shen is fucking retarded in Bronze. For all ya'll also in bronze, dont give in to peer pressure, ban someone else.



I ban Shen in silver because people in silver don't understand shit about splitpush/shen splitpushing or how to deal with it


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2013)

Damn lost a game in Bronze that didn't involve me fighting 4 vs 5, feelsbadman.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a first time rengar on my team.

Jesus fucking Christ...


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 8, 2013)

I was a bit disappointed Vi or Caitlyn didn't appear in the video.

The 2D effects on top of the 3D was cool.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> also, soraka so face roll in arams you don't even need any items
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to buy any when i died. kinda felt sorry for the enemy team



A lot of support champions are gross OP in ARAMs. Soraka is definitely one, and Sona's disgusting. Janna, Blitz; Karma's good.

Zyra.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Maerala (Oct 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> Come down to Miami, ace.
> For you it'd be a nice place.



That place is cancer for anyone.

I have to drive down for my sister's baby shower on my own for the first time in December.

I literally fear for my life.


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2013)

Adrian please. You'll get so much ass there



Also, dis song.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKTHnje90hY[/youtube]

too bad the series went eh at some point.


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2013)

αce said:


> what's an olaf?


erectile dysfunction medication?



Maerala said:


> That place is cancer for anyone.
> 
> I have to drive down for my sister's baby shower on my own for the first time in December.
> 
> I literally fear for my life.



20% murder solve rate









Great for vacationing though


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2013)

Just don't go to the ghetto or hialeah at night

or Hialeah


----------



## Maerala (Oct 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Adrian please. You'll get so much ass there



And more AIDS than an African.

It's not racist 'cause Ace said it first.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

Didi said:


> Cons of Sweden:
> -super high taxes on everything
> -state owned monopoly on liquor (yeah there's only one chain of stores you can buy your liquor at, and it's owned by the government)
> 
> ...



What, you can buy liquor in multiple stores, don't know what the fuck you're high on.
Sure there's 1 big government owned place that is everywhere but normal stores sell liquor too.

Super high taxes are fine with me, 30% ain't that bad considering how much free and extra shit we get out of it.


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2013)

Maerala said:


> And more AIDS than an African.
> 
> It's not racist 'cause Ace said it first.



Wear condoms

There's also a famous gay bar in south beach.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 8, 2013)

anyone here reads Toriko?


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2013)

Used to. Then it got boring for me. The 4 beast also annoyed me because of people i know in the obd.


I also find it weird that the author _apparently_ tried to prostitute a 16 yr old girl.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 8, 2013)

Would bang.


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2013)

So someone on FB reminded me of what XJ9 did to his gf. So i go to his facebook and quite literally every post is about how he misses her and how she's fucked up for not talking to him. So it brings a very good questions. 


HOW THE FUCK CAN SHE HAVE LIKED HIM IN THE FIRST PLACE?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Miami isn't too kind to blacks either



I was gonna say something but you corrected yourself later.
Ace, how do you feel about the chance of eating alligator?



Maerala said:


> That place is cancer for anyone.
> 
> I have to drive down for my sister's baby shower on my own for the first time in December.
> 
> I literally fear for my life.



Wanna meet?
Wanna greet?



Original Sin said:


> Just don't go to the ghetto or hialeah at night
> 
> or Hialeah






Maerala said:


> And more AIDS than an African.
> 
> It's not racist 'cause Ace said it first.



My high school actually had the highest HIV in the nation rate.
So not having sex with anyone from my school wasn't so great.


She's not out yet, right?
Can't wait to see her spotlight.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> My high school actually had the highest HIV in the nation rate.
> So not having sex with anyone from my school wasn't so great.



don't you learn safe sex there?

i went to a catholic school and they even went on and on about it


----------



## Maerala (Oct 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> Wanna meet?
> Wanna greet?





If I'm actually allowed to make the trip on my own. I'm a really fucking bad driver and I live in a pretty calm city. I'm deathly afraid of Miami's traffic and my dad has no faith in me.

Ooh, we can invite Oz!


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2013)

miami ew......


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

Casters doing shoutouts to new subs after game.

So far I've seen anal420, rectum420, im_a_crap_caster, mike_hunt111 and snatch_master007


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> don't you learn safe sex there?
> 
> i went to a catholic school and they even went on and on about it



Some kids don't listen.



Maerala said:


> If I'm actually allowed to make the trip on my own. I'm a really fucking bad driver and I live in a pretty calm city.* I'm deathly afraid of Miami's traffic* and my dad has no faith in me.
> 
> Ooh, we can invite Oz!



As you should be.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

BLACK_BOOTY_LOVER just subbed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> don't you learn safe sex there?
> 
> i went to a catholic school and they even went on and on about it



No, America's sex education is sadly notoriously bad.
They preach abstinence instead as if teenage sex won't be had.



Maerala said:


> If I'm actually allowed to make the trip on my own. I'm a really fucking bad driver and I live in a pretty calm city. I'm deathly afraid of Miami's traffic and my dad has no faith in me.
> 
> Ooh, we can invite Oz!



Who the heck is Oz? And if anything I have a car.
Just take a break from the family say you're not going far~


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

DONGER_SMELLER420

These trolls


----------



## Maerala (Oct 8, 2013)

Oz is OS.

No?

Okei.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

MolestedByMorello.

I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING.


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2013)

What are you talking about Vaeny


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

Last post last page, read it.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 8, 2013)

People are subbing to NACL channel with silly names and the casters have been saying some of them.

Anus = Anoose


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 8, 2013)

Chausie said:


> don't you learn safe sex there?
> 
> i went to a catholic school and they even went on and on about it



My school was pretty big on about safe sex. It was required to take sex ed for you to graduate and they would sell condoms in the nurse's room so Idk. I live in California though. 

WAD speaks the truth though, they do speak more about abstinence  and America is the probably the leading country for teen pregnancy


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

Lol Jax is a balanced champ.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> No, America's sex education is sadly notoriously bad.
> They preach abstinence instead as if teenage sex won't be had.
> 
> 
> ...



abstinence? they didn't even mention that at my school. that's hilarious!



Demonic Shaman said:


> My school was pretty big on about safe sex. It was required to take sex ed for you to graduate and they would sell condoms in the nurse's room so Idk. I live in California though.
> 
> WAD speaks the truth though, they do speak more about abstinence  and America is the probably the leading country for teen pregnancy



eh, england has pretty high teen pregnancy, i think. got nothing to do with being taught to abstain over anything else


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2013)

At least the caster didn't understand the Mike-hunt and pronounced it properly


----------



## Maerala (Oct 8, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> My school was pretty big on about safe sex. It was required to take sex ed for you to graduate and they would sell condoms in the nurse's room so Idk. I live in California though.
> 
> WAD speaks the truth though, they do speak more about abstinence  and America is the probably the leading country for teen pregnancy



If I remember right it's worse in South America and some parts of Africa. Back when I only spoke Spanish I'd watch all the South American talk shows; every other episode was about some guy planting his seed in his teenage stepdaughter.


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> No, America's sex education is sadly notoriously bad.
> They preach abstinence instead as if teenage sex won't be had.


this is a joke.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 8, 2013)

Coast Chaox confirmed?


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2013)

[youtube]rKQu5Cx8Ypw[/youtube]


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2013)

cliffs?????


----------



## Bioness (Oct 8, 2013)

So what do you all think.


----------



## OS (Oct 8, 2013)

I think we are all going to have similar sets. Sanger and I just asked for some in the request section.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 8, 2013)

nice small tits, didn't like the Kit so that's about it.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 8, 2013)

I was first 

Though this was sorta rushed, hope to refine it over the next few days.


----------



## Magic (Oct 9, 2013)

Maerala: still got it
RemChu: my game doesnt zoom in to the fountain anymore =[
RemChu: a u were awesome
RemChu: gj
Maerala: oh pls
Maerala: go on
DCFaith: if got it you mean get your hand held
Maerala: l0l so mad
DCFaith: while our jungler jerks it
Maerala: k bai
RemChu: lol


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 9, 2013)

Just played my first 5v5 Syndra game. Most fun I've had in a while playing this game.


----------



## Magic (Oct 9, 2013)

Shozan said:


> nice small tits, didn't like the Kit so that's about it.


Wad is the resident rhymer  : (

unless you rapping, stop.


----------



## OS (Oct 9, 2013)

So Bio's avi is gonna be my sig and strawhats sig is gonna be my avi.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't know why Dog had a bone up his bum, you rekt him 1v1, I didn't even know what was happening until he died.

BUT IT'S MY JUNGLER'S FAULT HERP


----------



## Magic (Oct 9, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I don't know why Dog had a bone up his bum, you rekt him 1v1, I didn't even know what was happening until he died.
> 
> BUT IT'S MY JUNGLER'S FAULT HERP


He was so silly. >.<

we need more opponents like that.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 9, 2013)

SETS EH?


----------



## OS (Oct 9, 2013)

Brother Vaeny. What do you plan on doing?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 9, 2013)

Secret, my child.


----------



## Magic (Oct 9, 2013)

New avatar get


----------



## Bioness (Oct 9, 2013)

RemChu said:


> New avatar get



Looks familiar, have we met?



Original Sin said:


> So Bio's avi is gonna be my sig and strawhats sig is gonna be my avi.



I saw the sections you wanted to add, you can probably search Tumblr to find them. The problem is because of the length both you and Sanger picked the quality will either have to be really low or the picture will have to be really small to get it all.


----------



## Magic (Oct 9, 2013)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

POPPY

wtf


had one on my team as support 0/30/ masteries, no one could kill him. He went 9/2 and was 1v5ing  
When we invaded he was in the front just tanking like a boss.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsi5oSy91Qs[/YOUTUBE]

 Sleep I cannot.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 9, 2013)

Morello in response to a thread asking for Ahri and Orianna to remain unnerfed:

_"Ahri is definitely going to get changes, and most of them based around how much damage is loaded into the "free" parts of Foxfire and her ult. The changes will largely revolve around making her burst higher if she lands a taunt first.

Ahri, Fizz, Zed and Kassadin all have problems in how fast they burst, and how little you can do about it. We'll be retaining their roles as Assassins (though I'd wager Ahri, using more poke to set up, is likely more a mage) but fitting patterns that cause a bit more risk and reaction when doing so."_

Looks like Ori might dodge the bat.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 9, 2013)

Nerf Fizz into the ground pls


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 9, 2013)

All Katarina 5v5 is by far the most enjoyable of them all. Resets, resets for everyone. Its pretty much a 0 cool down game with high reflexes. Tried all Nid as well. My god that was fking hell lol.


----------



## Nim (Oct 9, 2013)

So everyone has a Jinx Set now  I'm to lazy to ask someone to make me an avatar. And wouldn't even know of which scene because they are all awesome.


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKTHnje90hY[/youtube]
> 
> too bad the series went eh at some point.



Heard the series was starting up again soon. Someone posted about it in the Floor 2 thread.


----------



## Nim (Oct 9, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> So everyone has a Jinx Set now  I'm to lazy to ask someone to make me an avatar. And wouldn't even know of which scene because they are all awesome.



okay done >.< let's hope someone will make it


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 9, 2013)

It's going to be so hard to get to try her.


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> What, you can buy liquor in multiple stores, don't know what the fuck you're high on.
> Sure there's 1 big government owned place that is everywhere but normal stores sell liquor too.
> 
> Super high taxes are fine with me, 30% ain't that bad considering how much free and extra shit we get out of it.



Really? I could swear you could only buy hard liquor (stuff like vodka and shit, with high alcoholpercentages) at the Systembolaget. 


But if I'm mistaken, okay.


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2013)

Also fuck, I want an avatar of that lip bite



so much hngggg and unf


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> Also fuck, I want an avatar of that lip bite
> 
> 
> 
> so much hngggg and unf



omg ikr.

ALL ABOARD THE JINX TRAIN. CHOO CHOO MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## Xin (Oct 9, 2013)

Is that a new champ?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 9, 2013)

Can't top that signature.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 9, 2013)

I can't stop watching her video...


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 9, 2013)

I wish I could say I wrecked a porn star bot, but I was mid. Did get in a few ganks though 


She only had 200 people watching her stream, but am I famous yet?


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 9, 2013)

Can't wait till she comes out. My RP is ready.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 9, 2013)

Lost LP because champion select bugged... Not normally one to complain about stuff like that but EUW has had a couple of issues recently, the main problem is Riot doesn't seem to fix the issues. I find myself unwilling to part with cash to buy the new bundle when Riot either don't have the staff, know how or motivation to fix these problems.


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Lost LP because champion select bugged... Not normally one to complain about stuff like that but EUW has had a couple of issues recently, the main problem is Riot doesn't seem to fix the issues. I find myself unwilling to part with cash to buy the new bundle when Riot either don't have the staff, know how or motivation to fix these problems.



>recently


----------



## Xin (Oct 9, 2013)

Good old Riot.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2013)

Less than 5 days.
Before the big plays!


----------



## Xin (Oct 9, 2013)

Will there be a big S3 update like last season? 

And if so, could someone link me?


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah, but it hasn't been revealed yet what the big changes will be this time around, aside from some quotes like trying to fix jungle/support income (once again), stuff like that

But nothing concrete yet


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 9, 2013)

It's time for season 4 now though yeah?

Want my Elise skin.


----------



## Xin (Oct 9, 2013)

thanks didibro


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> It's time for season 4 now though yeah?
> 
> Want my Elise skin.



31st of october is the deadline for season rewards


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 9, 2013)

That Jinx is so hawt


----------



## Chausie (Oct 9, 2013)

i see jinx is the new fashion trend


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 9, 2013)

Love AP Blitz so much.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 9, 2013)

Can't start my LoL again, wohoo!


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Can't start my LoL again, wohoo!


----------



## Morglay (Oct 9, 2013)

Fuck it. Gief me Rpz naow!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 9, 2013)

[youtube]KN3OYwP8nHE[/youtube] 

Wtf her q can critically hit? zzz.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 9, 2013)

Finally rape with Renekton, go 14/3/7

2 feeders on team 

Still lose


----------



## OS (Oct 9, 2013)

All you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and your sets


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> All you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and your sets



Somebody sounds a little mad.


----------



## αce (Oct 9, 2013)

darth your sig is all over the place


also
rip fizz, ahri, kass and zed
was nice knowing you



> Ahri is definitely going to get changes, and most of them based around  how much damage is loaded into the "free" parts of Foxfire and her ult.  The changes will largely revolve around making her burst higher if she  lands a taunt first.
> 
> Ahri, Fizz, Zed and Kassadin all have problems in how fast they burst,  and how little you can do about it. We'll be retaining their roles as  Assassins (though I'd wager Ahri, using more poke to set up, is likely  more a mage) but fitting patterns that cause a bit more risk and  reaction when doing so.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 9, 2013)

Fizz and Zed deserve everything they're gonna get.


----------



## αce (Oct 9, 2013)

ahri and kassadin don't?



this is just a cycle
they nerf mids and then other mids become op
orianna nerfs incoming in 2 months


----------



## OS (Oct 9, 2013)

Wtf,  they have done enough to zed. If anything they should make items for adc's that help them a bit more to defend against him. Not anothe zhonyas thing though or else he'd be useless.


----------



## αce (Oct 9, 2013)

kassadin's silence is the most obnoxious thing in the entirety of league
he just silences you, combo's you and then you just sit there and take it like his bitch


----------



## Maerala (Oct 9, 2013)

Well Morello posted that in response to a thread asking for Orianna and Ahri to not be nerfed, and he neglected to mention anything of Ori.

So. I think she's safe. And deservedly so, she ain't done nuttin.

If there is a Jesus, Xerath is next.


----------



## αce (Oct 9, 2013)

You missed the point of what I said. When someone gets nerfed, someone else becomes strong. Orianna is already strong but susceptible to getting run over in lane by Zed and Fizz. Get rid of her disadvantage in laning phase against people who are supposed to be strong laners and she has 0 flaws.


----------



## αce (Oct 9, 2013)

Also apparently you missed the semi finals and finals where Faker showed why Orianna was his number 1 ban going into the OGN summer season.


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2013)

αce said:


> ahri and kassadin don't?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nonono you got it all backwards.

Ori already got nerfed on like three separate occassions. Surely they won't nerf her again. 

I don't think Kass is going to get hit too hard. Say goodbye to Ahri's damage tho. 

just nerf dfg and you'll be fine. 


αce said:


> darth your sig is all over the place



how so? It looks fine to me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Wtf,  they have done enough to zed. If anything they should make items for adc's that help them a bit more to defend against him. Not anothe zhonyas thing though or else he'd be useless.



That's why you get a GA though.
Or have a teammate Kayle be a bro. :33


----------



## Chausie (Oct 9, 2013)

just found out that the ghosts from twin shadows can't go through J4 ult

i guess it makes sense as they can't go through walls(what type of useless ghost can't go through a wall?), just didn't expect it


----------



## Maerala (Oct 9, 2013)

Ori isn't gross OP though. There are ways around her kit, unlike Kassadin, who silences you and then you take it until he's done. Although apparently there's Ori QQ on the forums, and every time that happens nerfs aren't far behind. Nerf Lee.

And yes, yes I did. But Faker is Faker, iono.



Darth said:


> just nerf dfg and you'll be fine.



No pls. Just nerf Ahri. Nerf DFG and you indirectly nerf everyone else that is just balanced with it. Like how Blue Ezreal ruined Elder Lizard for everyone else.


----------



## αce (Oct 9, 2013)

There aren't ways around Zed's kit?
What game are you playing?


----------



## αce (Oct 9, 2013)

> Ori already got nerfed on like three separate occassions. Surely they won't nerf her again.



That's what they want you to believe.


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2013)

Maerala said:


> No pls. Just nerf Ahri. Nerf DFG and you indirectly nerf everyone else that is just balanced with it. Like how Blue Ezreal ruined Elder Lizard for everyone else.



afraid your puny evelynn is going to get trashed by a dfg nerf? 

Imo it'd be better than nerfing Ahri's base damages as they already heavily nerfed her ratio's. Any more substantial nerfs would make her sadly unplayable.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 9, 2013)

My Ad Zilean stomps all mid.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 9, 2013)

Honestly if i were to choose between Ahri, Fizz and Zed getting nerfed or just Kass, i'd choose the latter every time


Fizz is annoying, but Kassadin is just
Teemo on steroids lvl scumbag


----------



## Maerala (Oct 9, 2013)

αce said:


> There aren't ways around Zed's kit?
> What game are you playing?



Mang fuck that guy tho. And fuck Talon.



Darth said:


> afraid your puny evelynn is going to get trashed by a dfg nerf?
> 
> Imo it'd be better than nerfing Ahri's base damages as they already heavily nerfed her ratio's. Any more substantial nerfs would make her sadly unplayable.



 I resent that.

Anyway, Ahri will be fine. People who like her will still play her and anyone who got on the bandwagon will simply jump off. From what Morello said, they're just gonna make her more difficulty to play by forcing you to land charm before you steamroll over everything.


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2013)

If they nerf the base damages on her W and R, she will in no way, shape, or form be "fine". 

You seem to not understand, but Ahri has been on the receiving end of Base damage nerfs, AP Ratio nerfs, cooldown nerfs, and item nerfs which have indirectly hurt her even more. In this patch DFG is pretty strong. Which is probably the biggest reason she's such a contested pick. Zhonya's and Void Staff are also really strong. Plus, her ult gives her both assassination capability and really good disengage which is crucial for the current meta. 

Basically it's the current patch's fault that she's such a good pick right now. Nerf DFG and you'll see her pick rate plummet.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 9, 2013)

Ahri's been a strong pick for a while, definitely long before this patch. If they nerf her or her items and she suddenly stops being a highly contested champion in competitive play, that doesn't mean she isn't fine, she'll just go from being overpowered to balanced, which is how it should be. Plus it doesn't sound like they're just nerfing W and R and moving on, they're boosting other aspects of her kit to make up for loss in those areas.


----------



## αce (Oct 9, 2013)

shes just going to be balanced not op
when they nerf her its not going to be that bad
chill out son


----------



## αce (Oct 9, 2013)

also, yeah assassins are good in the current patch
hence why they are nerfing every assassin
not like shes alone in that category

kassadin needs to be deleted from the game tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll just stick to my Akali.
Forever and always OP.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 9, 2013)

had some great ranked games on zyra, 3 in a row! to be ruined by the forth with a lee sin who spent the game in the enemy jungle, dying more often than not, and admitting to trolling

yay

but i had 3 great ones, in a row! even after bad starts on the first 2!


----------



## Maerala (Oct 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zljb2Ntengw[/YOUTUBE]

Balanced champion.

Karen Strassman's voice tho. Unf.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 9, 2013)

αce said:


> also, yeah assassins are good in the current patch
> hence why they are nerfing every assassin
> not like shes alone in that category
> 
> kassadin needs to be deleted from the game tho



Fk kassadins. I always just ban the friend along with Zed. Ahri and Fizz aren't that hard to deal with though considering Ahri needs to land her charm to burst someone and Fizz needs to land his shark. 

I feel they need to buff more mids rather than nerfing them though.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Fk kassadins. I always just ban the friend along with Zed. Ahri and Fizz aren't that hard to deal with though considering Ahri needs to land her charm to burst someone and Fizz needs to land his shark.
> 
> I feel they need to buff more mids rather than nerfing them though.



I feel like they should've buffed tops instead of nerfing them but they've fucked themselves over by giong for short term rather than long term


Cause NERFING 3 CHAMPS MUCH EASIER THAN BUFFING 15
Yeah no shit but it doesn't make the game better


Last time i read, i could be wrong but i read that across the globe Riot has 1000 or so employes, you'd think they could get a few people on the balance team or w/e
Meh, Riot productivity has decreased significantly this year and they've admitted, but lets see how much their promises will hold, considering all the "Sorry for EUW down, it will get fixed" every other day


/rant


----------



## Chausie (Oct 9, 2013)

got 4 pages this rune page sale. not bad!

now just for the runes to fill them all


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]zWe4I6dXvms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 9, 2013)

jinx getting banned every game i play


----------



## Chausie (Oct 9, 2013)

that is a catchy song. idk now if i like hers or more than the vi login song


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 9, 2013)

That login screen is pretty sweet.
Coming back to that is a real treat.


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2013)

rune page sale got extended for euw and eune for another week! lol.


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2013)

And Jinx is apparently being released in a few hours!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I feel like they should've buffed tops instead of nerfing them but they've fucked themselves over by giong for short term rather than long term
> 
> 
> Cause NERFING 3 CHAMPS MUCH EASIER THAN BUFFING 15
> ...



I feel top is the same situation as mid because the only ones that are really being played is Renekton, Jax, NASUS ALWAYS, Trynd, and Shen if Shen isn't banned. So eventually they'll be nerfed cause they're not going to buff the other top lanes.

Also people are always applying to Riot but the problem is they're always looking for the best and the "ones that stand out" and the one they do pick have to go through this long fucking process (Source: friend). So Riot is always looking for people but at the same time, they're very picky. 

I think they only have 400 Rioters *around the world* (Source: )

Its one of the reasons why I have yet to apply to their internship. It always feel like I'm not going to make it because of their ridiculous requirements (even for an intern) but meh I should try.

Edit: I just read the requirements. EHHH



> Random examples:
> Led esports teams to victory in major League of Legends tournaments
> Demonstrated mastery of critical technologies we use (e.g., Hadoop, Drupal, Scaleform, Adobe Air)
> Created artwork that blows minds and wins competitions
> ...


----------



## Chausie (Oct 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> rune page sale got extended for euw and eune for another week! lol.



really? maybe i should save up for another 2 pages


----------



## Nim (Oct 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> And Jinx is apparently being released in a few hours!



My money is not ready (just 3500 IP)


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I feel top is the same situation as mid because the only ones that are really being played is Renekton, Jax, NASUS ALWAYS, Trynd, and Shen if Shen isn't banned. So eventually they'll be nerfed cause they're not going to buff the other top lanes.



Honestly Nasus is a piece of shit to deal with
He himself isn't hard to lets say duel early on

But the minions, yuo can't really harass him. All abilities deal 0 damage early on and or on a long CD, which means he can just heal up. He is truly bullshit, ESPECIALLY with Doran's shield.
The fact that the minion dmg reduction mastery got removed was a nerf to lane bullies. 



> Also people are always applying to Riot but the problem is they're always looking for the best and the "ones that stand out" and the one they do pick have to go through this long fucking process (Source: friend). So Riot is always looking for people but at the same time, they're very picky.
> 
> I think they only have 400 Rioters *around the world* (Source: )
> 
> ...



Apply for an internship anyway. They put such stupid requirements to lower the amount of people applying (so only those with strong will/dedication or w/e) isn't very high.


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2013)

Chausie said:


> that is a catchy song. idk now if i like hers or more than the vi login song



From a "catchy" or musical perspective, I'd have to say Vi's theme is a lot better than Jinx's. It's lyrically superior and it's a lot more clever. 

Jinx's is pretty straight up hilarious and it's moreso designed to give you that impression that she's batshit insane. And it was also designed to fit the video. Whereas Vi's theme was created independent of a video.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Honestly Nasus is a piece of shit to deal with
> He himself isn't hard to lets say duel early on
> 
> But the minions, yuo can't really harass him. All abilities deal 0 damage early on and or on a long CD, which means he can just heal up. He is truly bullshit, ESPECIALLY with Doran's shield.
> ...



Internships are only during summer l0l. Which makes it worse too for their lack of employees. I hesitated last year because I saw those requirements and I didn't do anything impressive out of school so I never tried for it. EH.

Their entire process takes 6 months though to get accepted.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> From a "catchy" or musical perspective, I'd have to say Vi's theme is a lot better than Jinx's. It's lyrically superior and it's a lot more clever.
> 
> Jinx's is pretty straight up hilarious and it's moreso designed to give you that impression that she's batshit insane. And it was also designed to fit the video. Whereas Vi's theme was created independent of a video.



The music was made for the video, not the other way around?

honestly, i'm just gonna say i like both songs equally in their own way!


----------



## OS (Oct 9, 2013)

Why is eminem so based?

[youtube]8CYs3YSlSRo[/youtube]


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Why is eminem so based?
> 
> [youtube]8CYs3YSlSRo[/youtube]



Guess I'm watching 8 Mile again tonight.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 9, 2013)

>Patch

Jinx time!


----------



## Chausie (Oct 9, 2013)

my awesome janna in dominion just got a premade change from insulting me for picking her to saying she's amazing \o/


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2013)

jinx looks cheesy as hell


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 9, 2013)

Alrite so

I forgot how much of a powerhouse late game Hec is
Jesus the disruption this guy brings is insane


Early game he is weak alrite but with Triforce GOD DAMN
Jarvan and Vi up for tryouts too



Also why do people not tell where wards are present 
I even asked them if there are any wards i only got a smartass "yes"

"Just go through lane man"
Oh yeah burn Ghost and Ult just so the enemy Nami uses her Ult to disengage since your fucking ass is too lazy to tell me if there is a ward in the god damn brush


----------



## Didi (Oct 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> jinx getting banned every game i play



do you hate fun?


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> do you hate fun?


i hate people playing a champ that i dont have


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 9, 2013)

This will work till my actual set is done.


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i hate people playing a champ that i dont have



EVERYONE POINT AND LAUGH 

HAHAHAHAHA

_its k nobody has jinx yet anyway _


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2013)

i have jinx.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 9, 2013)

just go into a ranked game, client crashes for unknown reasons, try to get back in, won't let me as there is some sort of error when patching

great :/

'unspecified error occured' so i can't even know what happened to try and fix it so i can play the game i am in


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 9, 2013)

She's out in Oceania.


----------



## OS (Oct 9, 2013)

welp my losing streak starts again.


----------



## Magic (Oct 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> And Jinx is apparently being released in a few hours!


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 9, 2013)

Im on the US server atm and my friends are team ranking so I cant paly with them atm.

WHO WANTS TO PLAY WITH ME AKA MY FRIENDS SMURF AKA I GOT NEAR 200 PING

Black Zealot

is the username.


----------



## OS (Oct 9, 2013)

Is the new korra shit?


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 9, 2013)

Chocochip said:


> Im on the US server atm and my friends are team ranking so I cant paly with them atm.
> 
> WHO WANTS TO PLAY WITH ME AKA MY FRIENDS SMURF AKA I GOT NEAR 200 PING
> 
> ...



i sent a request based choco


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 9, 2013)

K im ranking next game doe


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh man. Jinx is so fun.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 9, 2013)

restarting my pc fixed my issue, went into the game 7min late, still won due to the power of zyra roots!


----------



## Magic (Oct 9, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is the new korra shit?


I like the premise of the new season and as always the animation is top notch and the writing makes me laugh (when you're suppose to laugh). 

All around a good anime() both kids and adults can enjoy.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 9, 2013)

korra still sucks

the character that is.


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2013)

the animation is actually pretty garbage compared to last season. (instead of studio mir it's studio pierrot doing the second season) At least Mir came back for a handful of episodes in the second season, including episodes 6-8 and the season finale.

As for the plot, well character development has never really been LoK's strong point. But the direction the story is taking is imo going to be even more awesome than Amon's rebellion was. We're only like a little more than a third of the way through the season so far but I have a feeling it's going to get really epic towards the end of it.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 9, 2013)

Chocochip said:


> Im on the US server atm and my friends are team ranking so I cant paly with them atm.
> 
> WHO WANTS TO PLAY WITH ME AKA MY FRIENDS SMURF AKA I GOT NEAR 200 PING
> 
> ...



Sure why not, play with anyone.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 9, 2013)

Korra is so annoying. Mako made the right choice.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 9, 2013)

So add me fool.
And what is jinx?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 9, 2013)

actually i think Mako is getting some decent character development.

and i feel as if the writers are trying to make korra as detestable as possible.

korra spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 imagine that the damn avatar of all people wants to encourage a war. she is so impulsive its ridiculous. aang as a twelve year old had so much more maturity than korra has and whats more is that she fails to see the big picture here. i mean, how dumb can you be to try and enlist the help of an army without consent from the President? furthermore their general is a descendant of the firelord who threw entire world into chaos for an entire century? if it ever got to a point where the South gained favor from republic city armed forces, then the North will enlist the help of another nation and a cycle of war will begin again. 

perhaps korra doesn't have the spiritual guidance aang had, but she doesn't even seek it. i blame tenzin's teaching methods tho. she is an avatar, stop treating her like a little kid. still, i think korra should have more respect for spiritual teachings, which she clearly hasn't up until this point.

and i hope the shipping between korra and mako finally ends. i dont want no make ups. and while at first i wanted bolinxkorra, i think bolinXasami is more favorable. i wish they didn't turn bolin into some lame, joke character. they could have done better with him imo but like darth said, the season just began so maybe it'll actually work out.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 9, 2013)

this music tho 

riot take a couple pages from this shit


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 9, 2013)

Chocochip said:


> So add me fool.
> And what is jinx?



Be on there soon, stupid patcher has to run through all the files, almost done.

Jinx is also an ADC.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 9, 2013)

I would make an argument about Korra's character but this is an LoL topic. I actually like her even if she is impulsive but majority would disagree with me about her character.

What is going in the NACL right now? Can't really watch it cause school OP. Any promising teams?

Isn't curse playing today?


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 9, 2013)

Have yet to play her in a proper game but just from custom games alone, she is hella fun.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I would make an argument about Korra's character but this is an LoL topic. I actually like her even if she is impulsive but majority would disagree with me about her character.
> 
> What is going in the NACL right now? Can't really watch it cause school OP. Any promising teams?
> 
> Isn't curse playing today?



Crs lost to CoL.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 9, 2013)

4N said:


> Crs lost to CoL.



Stomp? Or was it close?

NACL has like no VODs so I can't really watch them >_> I tried to look for them.


----------



## OS (Oct 9, 2013)

It was a horrendous stomp.Vi ult into Orianna ult op.


----------



## Magic (Oct 9, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Korra is so annoying. Mako made the right choice.


Her flaw is being so shortsighted. 
But her heart is in the right place <3


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 9, 2013)

So is Hydra a much better item to start with on Riven instead of BT?


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 9, 2013)

Going to another server was a bad idea, this scanning files takes fucking forever.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 9, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Her flaw is being so shortsighted.
> But her heart is in the right place <3



her heart is in the right place. i would be mad as hell inher situation.

but she is the avatar. yes, be empathetic; there is a reason why the avatar is human but at the same time use that very empathy to understand one another, not to be sympathetic and get caught up in the rage. she'll ofc mature as the series goes on but its annoying to see.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Internships are only during summer l0l. Which makes it worse too for their lack of employees. I hesitated last year because I saw those requirements and I didn't do anything impressive out of school so I never tried for it. EH.
> 
> Their entire process takes 6 months though to get accepted.



6 months? Seriously?

No wonder they're low on staff, their requirements are way too high considering they lack employees and a 6 month waiting time? No one unemployed can wait that long.


----------



## αce (Oct 9, 2013)

eh 6 months isn't that unexpected for an internship for a company as big as riot
i would've expected longer tbh


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh I thought he meant that it took them 6 months to respond, which sounded beyond retarded 

6 month internship isn't that bad.


On another note, am I the only one here who hasn't watched Legend of Korra? I loved The Last Airbender but I really didn't want a sequel of another character except Aang so I didn't watch it.


----------



## OS (Oct 9, 2013)

I liked the idea of a sequel. I don't like the idea that they don't have the same level of greatness ATLA had. Though tbf. ATLA was so great because of the employees. Eric as a writer and Sokkas voice actor literally made the character for who he is that we love. And that Azula too.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 9, 2013)

ace fuck you get on


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah Ace, listen to James-kun.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 9, 2013)

Wait don't leave me! My computer is installing updates though.

And my frans got me books 2 and 3 of ASOIAF. Yaaaay no long library waiting lists!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 9, 2013)

Vae said:


> Oh I thought he meant that it took them 6 months to respond, which sounded beyond retarded
> 
> 6 month internship isn't that bad.
> 
> ...



It's 6 months to wait. They start posting in the winter then they give you the notification closer to summer. The internship starts in the summer and it only last 10-12 weeks.

They give you a call within a month if you made the process. (The process of getting interviewed btw)


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 9, 2013)

That's just way too long.

The only people who can do that are people who already have a job and are looking for a new one


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking through the job requirements for Riot positions with Terry.

This just dumb, they expect too much, they need to lower their standards.



This job for example, I understand it's a senior position but I seriously doubt the people you hired 1? years ago required this kind of shit.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks fair to me ^


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 10, 2013)

Look through their positions.

75-80% of them if not all have unrealistically high requirements, especially considering the process time and the fact that they're under staffed.

Most people with those requirements won't sit on their ass for 6 months just to work for Riot, they can find another job within that time frame easily.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 10, 2013)

FML shaco sucks now...that q nerf hurts his late and early game soooo bad.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 10, 2013)

Welp, they're always looking! 

But seriously, such a fucking long list of positions they need to fill and yet they only have 400 Rioters. Meanwhile, I'm not confident that I'll meet the requirements so I didn't want to apply. Pretty sure a lot of people feel the same way.

W/e I guess I'll try to apply for internship once its up. I'm Plat so that's one of the requirements filled.


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah well considering now they actually have to try and make their champs unique it makes sense. Even so that's the senior position. Iirc Ironstylus tier.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 10, 2013)

dont wanna be late for work again

so im gonna sleep in this chair!

problem solved.


----------



## αce (Oct 10, 2013)

> Look through their positions.
> 
> 75-80% of them if not all have unrealistically high requirements,  especially considering the process time and the fact that they're under  staffed.
> 
> Most people with those requirements won't sit on their ass for 6 months  just to work for Riot, they can find another job within that time frame  easily.




welcome to american companies 101


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 10, 2013)

I want to play Jinx, but all these insta lockers..


----------



## αce (Oct 10, 2013)

the horrors of new champ on release
gg


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 10, 2013)

THEY AIN'T EVEN ADC PLAYERS.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 10, 2013)

Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 10, 2013)

damn she is so fun to play


----------



## Santí (Oct 10, 2013)

I want to nut on her face and toss her in a ditch she makes me so angry.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 10, 2013)

FML, This client pissing me off so much. I wanted to play some games, but I keep getting some connection error when I try to log in. And If I do get to log in and find a game, I can't even make it past champ select cause I get some firewall error before the loading screen. All this right when Jinx gets released, just not my day. Apparently it's on Riots end cause my bud is having the same exact problem.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 10, 2013)

It's time!

NA server down for patch.

Good games Chocochip, afk Jax too strong.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 10, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> FML, This client pissing me off so much. I wanted to play some games, but I keep getting some connection error when I try to log in. And If I do get to log in and find a game, I can't even make it past champ select cause I get some firewall error before the loading screen. All this right when Jinx gets released, just not my day. Apparently it's on Riots end cause my bud is having the same exact problem.



I get that quite frequently too. It's why that I don't play rank anymore.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 10, 2013)

Met a friend I haven't talked to since 5th grade.

Had a nice discussion about religion, life in general and such.
It was nice, and then we exchanged LoL summoner names


----------



## Morglay (Oct 10, 2013)

Nerf Jinx. Insane champ, so damn fun.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 10, 2013)

Phreak. 

Warwick "fine"


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 10, 2013)

That fan service in the newest FT chapter.

But that end face of Natsu though


----------



## Chausie (Oct 10, 2013)

jinx login music won't work for me

and a lot of places offering jobs tend to have higher requirements than what they would in reality accept. if the right person comes along, who they like, but they don't have all the requirements, they will still offer that person the position.

i got a job in admin that required 2 years experience, having never done admin work before. i quit after 6 months as it was boring as fuck(and i got a job elsewhere), but the point stands. same with educational requirements in some places, a lot of experience can overcome them in the eyes of the employer.


----------



## Darth (Oct 10, 2013)

Jinx is a pretty crazy adc. Just played her for the first time in a custom and she has a lot of frontline damage, is a great lane bully, has awesome poke, and an execute. 

And she's not that mana intensive.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 10, 2013)

What do you max on her

I've seen people max W but wouldn't Q be best


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 10, 2013)

W>Q>E.

Best damage and trade in lane.


----------



## Darth (Oct 10, 2013)

Max'ing Q gets you more range on her rockets.

I'd max that first in pretty much every lane and max W second.


----------



## Enel (Oct 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What do you max on her
> 
> I've seen people max W but wouldn't Q be best


I'd also max Q, that bonus attack speed on the minigun and bonus range on the rocket launcher are really nice.


----------



## Xin (Oct 10, 2013)

How OP is she?

Since every new champion is OP (more purchases).


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 10, 2013)

Xin said:


> How OP is she?
> 
> Since every new champion is OP (more purchases).



Lucian
Quinn


----------



## Morglay (Oct 10, 2013)

She is strong (From the 2 games I used her in at least.)


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 10, 2013)

Jinx gets banned every game for me, the one game she was in she carried hard though.


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2013)

Lol I didn't realize jinxs' eyes move in her login screen animation. Creeps me out.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 10, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I want to nut on her face and toss her in a ditch she makes me so angry.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 10, 2013)

The start of the GIF looks like she's gonna throw up.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 10, 2013)

Just got destroyed by a counter jungling lee and trynda... That game sucked, it sucked so bad.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 10, 2013)

Chausie said:


> jinx login music won't work for me
> 
> and a lot of places offering jobs tend to have higher requirements than what they would in reality accept. if the right person comes along, who they like, but they don't have all the requirements, they will still offer that person the position.
> 
> i got a job in admin that required 2 years experience, having never done admin work before. i quit after 6 months as it was boring as fuck(and i got a job elsewhere), but the point stands. same with educational requirements in some places, a lot of experience can overcome them in the eyes of the employer.



Well. For Riot's case, they honestly are looking for the best and ones that stand out. Maybe for them that's the right person that comes along. I mean they are understaffed so they do need people but why is it they only have 400 people for millions of players around the world?

But I guess I can't judge since I haven't exactly applied yet. I have to wait til they post it in the winter then go through the process. 

Also from Reddit, EUW is down l0l


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2013)

the comments.

time to get my new gf i mean champ.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2013)

Time for some jungle Hi jinx


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2013)

Xin.....that avatar

is killa


----------



## Chausie (Oct 10, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Well. For Riot's case, they honestly are looking for the best and ones that stand out. Maybe for them that's the right person that comes along. I mean they are understaffed so they do need people but why is it they only have 400 people for millions of players around the world?
> 
> But I guess I can't judge since I haven't exactly applied yet. I have to wait til they post it in the winter then go through the process.
> 
> Also from Reddit, EUW is down l0l



pretty sure most companies will say that are looking for the best.

you wouldn't be running a very good business if you weren't looking for the best people to employ, now would you?

high requirements shows people the type of thing they are looking for, they don't tell you to not apply if you don't mean them. in fact, they say a fun interesting application will get you more attention. so someone with less experience but who shows the right attitude and is creative and stands out will be looked at over someone who meets all the requirements but sends nothing more than an email with a CV attached.

honestly, there is no harm in applying even if you feel you don't fully fill out what they want. as long as you show the willingness to learn it and feel you can do the job well, go for it. just remember to do something that really makes your application stand out. like that passport that person on reddit did.

i kinda wanna apply for a player support position in dublin. i have an idea of how i want to do the app, but in practice idk how well it would go.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 10, 2013)

also, in regards to them not having many staff for the amount of players, i think they are really trying to turn that around. there are loads of positions going in dublin atm, the EU HQ, especially compared to when i looked a few months ago.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 10, 2013)

Someone swiped my ring on the bus.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 10, 2013)

u mad??????????????


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey, where can I check what balance changes they've made in the latest patch? I dont see shit on the main site.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Chaos (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow. I won with a team full of abusive idiots.

We were raped in teamfights, though.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 10, 2013)

From facing Jinx, it's not her stupid AS boost, or her stupid range, or her MS buff.
My god her Ult does insane amounts of damage.

The % missing Health was completely unnecessary. I've seen Jinx use it with 3 or so peopel group and chunk them so hard even if they all had above 60 pct HP


I am expecting either W dmg nerfs (prob not), mana increases on her Q, and Dmg/CD nerf on her Ult


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 10, 2013)

Honestly her lack of escapes is very huge for balance however she is basically a better Kog Maw.

This might be the QQ speaking but while she seems fine all around, her Ult is just way over the top.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2013)

Can't beat them?

Jax them.


----------



## Nim (Oct 10, 2013)

Jinx is really strong. I guess she will be nerfed soon. I'll still like her then :3


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 10, 2013)

Premades that were flaming me had really horrible English, and when i asked them to stop cause no one else was able to understand them, their comeback was that it isn't an English class (So it's allowed to be an illiterate retard, apparently) and one of them, being Plat 1 bragged about how much higher ranked he is than me.


Jesus what the fuck. Either i can't get into a queue or this shit happens.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2013)

first time against jinx.

10/3/5 corki made them surrender 

edit:
I finally get to play her, vs a draven. 

should be fun.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2013)

13/4/6 right now

got a ult snipe on thresh in his jungle thx to wards 

going well so far


----------



## Morglay (Oct 10, 2013)

Is Quinn worth buying in the next sale? Seems like a useless adc, having to go melee to put out decent damage... Or shall I wait till Riven's sale again?


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2013)

19/5/11
first game Jinx.
I was using +21% attack speed runes though >.>

gg not broken at all. 



> ITouchThatSoMine: that wukong tho
> BionicJosh: report karth for kicking ur ass
> BionicJosh: woot!
> ITouchThatSoMine: shen was u guys prob really
> ...



Whiskey is that thresh I destroyed. 
@morglay

Uh you ultimate then switch back to Quinn for the arrow barrage, the bird is best for that and chasing down stray prey or split pushing and getting back to your team quickly.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 10, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Is Quinn worth buying in the next sale? Seems like a useless adc, having to go melee to put out decent damage... Or shall I wait till Riven's sale again?



Quinn is a very potent top laner, a huge bully and great splitpusher. She's strong bot during the laning phase but people would rather have a safer ADC for mid-late game teamfights.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 10, 2013)

Bird mode is pretty good for escaping or chasing down, I don't think Quinn is bad at all, just more utility.

Lucian on the other hand, I think he's a bad adc, a bad version of Graves.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Bird mode is pretty good for escaping or chasing down, I don't think Quinn is bad at all, just more utility.
> 
> Lucian on the other hand, I think he's a bad adc, a bad version of Graves.


They buffed his mana regen to fix that....ya


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 10, 2013)

Lucian with TF is pretty nice.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 10, 2013)

Just pulled a win out of nowhere with my Naut. Realised that it doesn't matter how early game goes if you have a Sona+Naut+Malph with 2 heavy nukers all on the same team. ^^


----------



## Nim (Oct 10, 2013)

First time I see supports arguing about who was the better support and flaming each other in the chat after match xD


----------



## Morglay (Oct 10, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> First time I see supports arguing about who was the better support and flaming each other in the chat after match xD



Of no relevance, as my Thresh is best world.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 10, 2013)

Finally got to play some Jinx, her kit is amazing.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 10, 2013)

jinx has so much dmg its crazy.


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 10, 2013)

Jungle Jinx is fun as well!


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 10, 2013)

jungled against a mid lane jinx, did not end well for her.


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll probably start playing AD again because of Jinx.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 10, 2013)

Lol.

People arguing over getting or banning Jinx in the lobby.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 10, 2013)

What the actual fuck.

Those Morgana nerfs are so uncalled for.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 10, 2013)

Darkbinding is unfair.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't wanna hear shit about Dark Binding while Fiddle's Fear and Nasus's Wither are allowed to exist. And those champions are actually used in professional play often, Morgana's been out of the scene since Season 2 ended, except for the single time Jacky played her and finished like 2/5 or something.

And they didn't even nerf Dark Binding. zzz


----------



## Sansa (Oct 10, 2013)

All of those are unfair skills.

Even after the heavyish nerf to Wither, it's still unfair.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 10, 2013)

Maerala said:


> I don't wanna hear shit about Dark Binding while Fiddle's Fear and Nasus's Wither are allowed to exist. And those champions are actually used in professional play often, Morgana's been out of the scene since Season 2 ended, except for the single time Jacky played her and finished like 2/5 or something.
> 
> And they didn't even nerf Dark Binding. zzz



froggen played her in the lcs, and i think they won that game?

and it seems like they aren't completely ruining heimerdingers theme like they did with karma! awesome


----------



## Chausie (Oct 10, 2013)

and is that a nerf on morgana? changing her w to do % damage instead of reduce mr seems ok, am i missing something?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 10, 2013)

Okay good. None of my champs got nerfed.

Holy fuck that Viktor boost though. One of the major pain in the ass playing him was he was always out of mana after casting all of his spells. 

Maybe he won't be oom as much now.



> and is that a nerf on morgana? changing her w to do % damage instead of reduce mr seems ok, am i missing something?



It's only missing HP and not max HP. So it's worse. It's only good if their HP is low enough but the dmg is definitely weaker


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 10, 2013)

shens dash range reduced , hope that doesnt stick.


----------



## Nim (Oct 10, 2013)

Solobaron Jinx gg xD just a botgame but still


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 10, 2013)

Who are some good top laners to play against Riven?

I play Shen, Malphite, Volibear and Garen top - they seem like they'd do reasonably well.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Who are some good top laners to play against Riven?
> 
> I play Shen, Malphite, Volibear and Garen top - they seem like they'd do reasonably well.



Pretty much those people lol.


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2013)

Garen is annoying (especially if he rushes sunfire)
You can bully malphite early, but once he gets tanky it's just a farmfest
Same for Shen
Volibear I don't really know, rarely face 'em, but I remember winning the matchup the few times that I have, but not big enough sample size.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 10, 2013)

I just carried my first game since extreme noob levels 

Went 14/0/3 on Renekton, snowballed hard in a lane against Pantheon and Draven. So many double kills


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2013)

Lortastic said:


> Jungle Jinx is fun as well!


 What runes and masteries were you running? 

o.o I want to try it against bots....I tried it earlier and blue golem nearly ate me. not happy o.o


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2013)

So Sivir's new voice implies she has a problem with renekton and cass. Someone else too i think that she would kill for free.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, she is the Beastial Huntress.
And they're animals, that's why I guess?


----------



## Maerala (Oct 10, 2013)

Cass is the daughter of a Noxian general, and Sivir discontinued her service to Noxus because according to her the High Command had "lost its direction," and the two of them are listed as rivals.

Renekton is pretty random, like many of the relationships between champions.

Oh apparently she's friends with Nasus, who in turn is Renekton's rival (and brother). So there.


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2013)

*!! MAKNOON TO FROST AS MIDLANER !!*


holy shit wtf


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2013)

I am without question the best Sona in this thread. 
Or should I just say I am the best support instead?


----------



## Chausie (Oct 10, 2013)

about sivir, on the new website she is apparently listed as from shurima, and as friends with nasus. that could be where the hatred of renekton comes from


----------



## Darth (Oct 10, 2013)

So a friend of mine wanted to duo tonight on euw so I said "sure but, I'm in Gold so youl'll probably get matched up against a tougher playerbase."

He's like, "It's fine, just use my cousin's account. He's only played 3 ranked games on it and he barely won 2 of them." 

So lo and behold, we play seven games in a row and end up winning 6 of them. So my friend's cousin's account ends up at 8-2. Which ironically was the same result I ended with after my own placement matches. 

This guy's account was created a couple months ago and he wasn't ranked in season 2. And yet, even with an 8-2 score, I got placed in Gold V. 

lol euw too eazy.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 10, 2013)

Didi said:


> *!! MAKNOON TO FROST AS MIDLANER !!*
> 
> 
> holy shit wtf



WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 10, 2013)

> The 34 Limited Edition skins will become available for purchase or gifting for a limited time during the following months:
> 
> Harrowing 2010 & 2011 skins during October 2013
> Snowdown Showdown 2009 & 2010 skins during December 2013
> ...



Kitty Cat and Red Card Katarina :33


----------



## Guiness (Oct 10, 2013)

bewitching nidalee yay


----------



## Chausie (Oct 10, 2013)

omg yay i can get the one nidalee skin i like! or the two of them even!


*Spoiler*: __ 



October 2013

    Mundo Mundo
    Pumpkinhead Fiddlesticks
    Kitty Cat Katarina
    Lollipoppy
    Zombie Ryze
    Nosferatu Vladimir
    FrankenTibbers Annie
    Definitely Not Blitzcrank
    Bewitching Nidalee
    Haunting Nocturne

December 2013

    Snow Bunny Nidalee
    Workshop Nunu
    Happy Elf Teemo
    Earnest Elf Tristana
    Old Saint Zilean
    Re-Gifted Amumu
    Santa Gragas
    Reindeer Kog?Maw
    Candy Cane Miss Fortune
    Ragdoll Poppy
    Nutcracko
    Silent Night Sona

February 2014

    Vancouver Amumu
    Team Spirit Anivia
    Ice Toboggan Corki
    Union Jack Fiddlesticks
    The Mighty Jax
    Festival Kassadin
    Whistler Village Twitch
    Curling Veigar

June 2014

    All-Star Akali
    Goalkeeper Blitzcrank
    Striker Ezreal
    Red Card Katarina


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2013)

What's better Jinx's or Vi's song?


----------



## Chausie (Oct 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> So a friend of mine wanted to duo tonight on euw so I said "sure but, I'm in Gold so youl'll probably get matched up against a tougher playerbase."
> 
> He's like, "It's fine, just use my cousin's account. He's only played 3 ranked games on it and he barely won 2 of them."
> 
> ...



and then my account is new, never played in season 2, went 7w 3l and got placed in silver 4

i guess it was from duo-ing with a higher ranked player and winning the games which got him placed higher


----------



## Morglay (Oct 10, 2013)

Started ranked a couple of weeks back, I went 7w 3l and got placed in Bronze III... Am Silver II now. Kind of lost motivation when I floundered in Silver III after a meteoric climb. Back on it now though, under 3 weeks left for 2 leagues. Def doable.


----------



## Darth (Oct 10, 2013)

Chausie said:


> omg yay i can get the one nidalee skin i like! or the two of them even!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




welp,

there goes my rent money.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow are they really not re-releasing last year's Halloween skins?

Fuck me bloody.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 10, 2013)

no one likes headmistress fiora anyway


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 10, 2013)

Maknoon joined CJ Frost as the midlaner


----------



## Maerala (Oct 10, 2013)

No one likes _you_! 

I'm sry bb I didn't mean that.

But real. Real. How does that even... Why not just add last year's? GOD FUCK ALLAH


----------



## Guiness (Oct 10, 2013)

adrian u hurting my heart

why ;_;


----------



## Morglay (Oct 10, 2013)

Chausie said:


> omg yay i can get the one nidalee skin i like! or the two of them even!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Guess I don't need food when I have a lollipoppy.  Ragdoll is also gonna get got.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 10, 2013)

It has been made possible by Riot's divinity.


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2013)

Has NA been lagging since the patch? I got up to 1031 ping


----------



## Morglay (Oct 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]qCTbFN0EsDM[/YOUTUBE] 


 If I could be one fictional character.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Has NA been lagging since the patch? I got up to 1031 ping



Yeah I've been getting lag spikes as well.


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2013)

Jinx is relatively easy to beat in lane.


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2013)

Explain yourself.


----------



## αce (Oct 10, 2013)

cj teams just keep getting more awesome


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2013)

I have no lag issues.


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2013)

αce said:


> cj teams just keep getting more awesome



Too bad they will prolly not go to worlds next year


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 10, 2013)

Ice Toboggan Corki, Bewitching Nidalee, Candy Cane Miss Fortune, The Mighty Jax and Striker Ezreal.

I shall finally obtain you


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 11, 2013)

Damn you Riot. As if my wallet wasn't already crying enough buying Pokemon and all.


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2013)

o.o 

i would buy pokemanz but uh payed off laptop 

gg


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

How to win in gold, lane swap and crush the enemy top laner who can't 1v2 for shit and feeds Jinx to shit.

Fun stuff.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> Ice Toboggan Corki, Bewitching Nidalee, Candy Cane Miss Fortune, The Mighty Jax and Striker Ezreal.
> 
> I shall finally obtain you





Lortastic said:


> Damn you Riot. As if my wallet wasn't already crying enough buying Pokemon and all.


----------



## Nim (Oct 11, 2013)

Definitely Not Blitzcrank

yes yes yes <333 >-<


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 11, 2013)

I can buy All-Star Akali, yeeeees!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> cj teams just keep getting more awesome



I... honestly did not expect that. 

Shy + Maknoon together? Two of my favorite top laners in Korea now in the same team. Except Maknoon is mid IDK HOW I FEEL ABOUT THAT>


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 11, 2013)

I love how in this thread almost everyone is using a Jinx set. The amalgamation of gifs is like a slide show when scrolling down the page.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 11, 2013)

oh damn

heimer lookin better than ever


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

MKP switching to LoL?

Dear fucking god I hopes he transitions well.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> MKP switching to LoL?
> 
> Dear fucking god I hopes he transitions well.


He started playing 3 months ago and is sitting in Diamond already. And since he has the confidence to join a team so fast, he must have the lol skills to back it up. That's pretty damn scary. But yeah, hopefully he transitions well cause back when I followed the SC scene, I only knew of BoxeR and fake BoxeR and they are the reason Terran was my main as well.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 11, 2013)

Jesus what Dyrus did

He is jungle Karthus, he fought with Lee, and was left with 300 HP. Zyra comes, brings him to 50 HP, his Q + Smite let him live and he kills Zyra without Ult (who was at full HP at the beginning)

That was fucking insane.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh sweet lord that limited editon skins sale.
Now drug free, all my money to Riot without fail.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 11, 2013)

Is the legacy sale starting on the 15th? Still unsure of the exact dates.


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Morglay (Oct 11, 2013)

Ahh coincides with Halloween, my tiny mind had not made such an obvious link.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 11, 2013)

Hope Championship Riven and TPA Ezreal go on sale again someday.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> Oh sweet lord that limited editon skins sale.
> Now drug free, all my money to Riot without fail.



Next time in the life of WAD, we send him away to rehab for his gaming problems.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 11, 2013)

I can't play this game today
I think iam burnt out

Or just having a bad day. I am having the shittiest time CSing. Missing easy kills and what not. Need a time off to stop this loss streak.  So much for Diamond.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 11, 2013)

Figures I would get the afk when I only need one win for my promos ><' 
Riot plz, loss forgiveness if there is an afk for more than 20mins or some type of mercy. I hate those kinds of losses.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 11, 2013)

2 more wins then I am up for promo. Just rekindled my love of Lulu, the plays you can make are ridic whilst with a decent team on that champ.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 11, 2013)

if someone picks teleport nasus, you can guarantee that they won't use it to help the team until the enemy has pushed up to your nexus turrets. by that point it's generally too late to do much anyway.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2013)

Chausie said:


> if someone picks teleport nasus, you can guarantee that they won't use it to help the team until the enemy has pushed up to your nexus turrets. by that point it's generally too late to do much anyway.



I use it to help the team. It depends when though. I'm not going to be teleporting at level 5 or early levels though to help out.

Gotta get that farm until I'm big enough to do help. I don't run teleport though, rather ghost/ignite


----------



## Morglay (Oct 11, 2013)

Why do some bot premade teams insist on pushing bot 35-40 mins in when 2 enemies are sat on our mid inhib turret and the rest just left to gank them? I just don't understand the thought process behind it.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 11, 2013)

What's even worse is when you're ADC and you have a Leona support that doesn't zone or engage. Seriously, it's just like being a ward bot.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 11, 2013)

what's even worse is going leona and having an adc who runs away when you engage


----------



## Nim (Oct 11, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what's even worse is going leona and having an adc who runs away when you engage



^ this


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2013)

In conclusion, fuck bot lane.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> In conclusion, fuck bot lane.



ikr. 

if you wanna play adc, play vayne or ezreal top. 

if you wanna play a support, play naut or maokai jungle. 

seriously stay away from bot lane.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 11, 2013)

Preach, sisters.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 11, 2013)

My thoughts when playing with Jinx:

+ Really good harass with rocket launcher.
+ An OK CC, but takes a while to setup.
+ One of the highest sustained DPS amongst ADCs. Defo a hyper carry.
+ High penta potential with passive.

- She's vulnerable to burst damage and lacks burst in teamfights aside from the ult.
- After you get CC'd (even in lane) prepare to get 100 - 0'd if you don't have flash/cleanse. 
- Lowest movement speed.
- Lacks wave clear early. Using rocket too much in early laning may result in reduced CS and makes your mana drain too quickly. 

Goes well with:
Lulu for dem peels that are needed in an assassin/dive comp.
Nami for her e added to Jinx's rocket harass and peel.
Zyra. Chain CC with her ult and root combined with Jinx's root.

Doesn't go well with:
Leona, because Jinx lacks burst potential.

Good against:
Cait. Can match her range and pretty much do everything better than her aside from escape.
Ezreal. Can match if not beat his harass to a certain extent as long as you use minion cover/dodge q. He's still very slippery though.
Tristana. Jinx should be able to bully Trist's weak early game.

Bad against:
Corki. Burst, poke, escape. Can't really touch him.
Lucian. Burst, his passive harass, ulti wave clear. Easy to bully Jinx and keep the minions under her tower.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 11, 2013)

I hate Silver Ezreal's, they all manage to push the lane whilst getting no cs... It takes more skill than actually last hitting.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

"Jinx lacks burst potential"

[YOUTUBE]WiFrExTzF_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> "Jinx lacks burst potential"
> 
> [YOUTUBE]WiFrExTzF_g[/YOUTUBE]



Her W is takes long to charge and is hard to hit and outside her ult, she has no burst.

Burst is a lot of damage in one blow, Jinx deals more sustained damage with the minigun and you wouldn't choose to use W instead of an auto attack in a team fight (unless you're not in range).

Burst adcs are like Corki, Lucian, Graves etc where they can chunk your hp in a few seconds.

Try 100 - 0 a squishy and you can see that she can't do it as quickly as other burst adcs.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2013)

> Doesn't go well with:
> Leona, because Jinx lacks burst potential.



I somewhat disagree with this cause they can chain CC pretty well. Her snare/slow combined with Leona's stunx2/snare (or slow) can lock the character long enough for them to kill. 

But I haven't try out that theory so yeh. Idk.

They're both aggressive champs, I can see it working. Everything else I agree with


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 11, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I somewhat disagree with this cause they can chain CC pretty well. Her snare/slow combined with Leona's stunx2/snare (or slow) can lock the character long enough for them to kill.
> 
> But I haven't try out that theory so yeh. Idk.
> 
> They're both aggressive champs, I can see it working. Everything else I agree with



It just takes so long for Jinx to get a kill in lane 2v2 (for me anyway) and I guess I just had a bad experience with non-aggressive Leona supports


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

so general consensus on jinx?
op or not?


koreans have been using lucian quite a bit in WCG surprisingly


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

> ikr.
> 
> if you wanna play adc, play vayne or ezreal top.
> 
> ...




i learned the hard way


----------



## Guiness (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> so general consensus on jinx?
> op or not?
> 
> 
> koreans have been using lucian quite a bit in WCG surprisingly



the bitch is op.

and though she has a lack of escape, you normally wanna go all in. if u can proc her passive, for a couple seconds it just gives you so much kiting potential (granting if u can kite properly that is). 

i can see jinx+leona working pretty well.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2013)

jinx losing to lucian i can agree with, hes wrecke dthe few jinxes that played

i still dont like maxing w first, too hard to hit


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

oh by the way, CJ Blaze beat KT Rolster B and won the wild card slot since they didn't beat Frost for first in their group


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> oh by the way, CJ Blaze beat KT Rolster B and won the wild card slot since they didn't beat Frost for first in their group



We care  .


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

Quarter finals of Korean WCG Qualifiers are as follows

SKT T1 vs CJ Frost
SG Ozone vs SG Blue
CJ Blaze vs Najin Black Sword
Najin White Shield vs Jin Air Stealths



> We care  .



I can tell since you took time to respond.


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> I can tell since you took time to respond.



[youtube]1N3TROA8MYY[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

Did you have that on hand or did you just google that? Nice effort buddy.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> Did you have that on hand or did you just google that? Nice effort buddy.



It took me 5 seconds to google "logical fallacy" and post that video. 

oh my so much effort!


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

So...you cared enough to point out my logical fallacy....
Totally don't care about what I said. And you're still responding.

Totally don't care. yup.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 11, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> Hope Championship Riven and TPA Ezreal go on sale again someday.



Ez will come back but Riven never...


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> So...you cared enough to point out my logical fallacy....
> Totally don't care about what I said. And you're still responding.
> 
> Totally don't care. yup.



Yes?

Yes, I didn't care about your Blaze fanboyism. 

Yes, I did care enough about your logical fallacy to point it out. 

And yes, I do care enough about mocking you to continue this conversation. 

Off-topic; but enjoy some Dunkey!

[YOUTUBE]4O4SRcNBGp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chausie (Oct 11, 2013)

ew, imagine the splinters


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

>Pointing out that Blaze won is being a fanboy


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

> ew, imagine the splinters



a condom quickly solves that problem
i hope


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

also wtf since when is SG Blue actually a good team
:sanji


----------



## Chausie (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> a condom quickly solves that problem
> i hope



pretty sure a splinter would pierce through a condom

also to add onto earlier, going blitz bot with someone who is scared to attack anyone you grab 'in case they attack back'


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

not if he used a belt sander


----------



## Chausie (Oct 11, 2013)

idk dude. look at the line running down the middle of the, uhh, 'shaft'. does not look smooth at all!


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

those could just be knots
if he hand sanded the inside of that, the black spots might actually be smooth even tho they look rough


(im just playing devils advocate here, that thing is probably infested with group a streptococcus)


----------



## Guiness (Oct 11, 2013)

what is the fun in trolling?

u guys :\


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2013)

[youtube]B4rDda16F7A[/youtube]


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Chausie (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> those could just be knots
> if he hand sanded the inside of that, the black spots might actually be smooth even tho they look rough
> 
> 
> (im just playing devils advocate here, that thing is probably infested with group a streptococcus)



i suppose you're right, but i highly doubt it. if he was going to go to the effort to sand it properly, he would have improved a bit on the shape and made it look more aesthetic overall. at the moment it looks like it was made with a knife.

(i know, but a discussion on the merits of a hand made wooden dildo amuses me)


----------



## Chausie (Oct 11, 2013)

omg guys benedict cumberbatch ama on reddit!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2013)

After i finished Sherlock which is probably one of the best shows I've seen, I should really watch his other works.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 11, 2013)

tinker tailor soldier spy is really good, if you haven't seen it yet


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

Jinx W is hard to hit?

This is news to me, I've hit almost every W I've ever used.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

yeah the projectile speed on that thing is pretty fast. 

the windup is kinda obvious, so is the missile line display, but imo it's still not all that difficult to hit and it does hella damage.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 11, 2013)

After embarrassingly losing a 5 vs 4 (at one point vs 3), I was too disgusted with myself to play today, then I remembered my journey to Silver.

Made da comeback baby, 20 minute win. Camping Aatrox, get my Poppy fed, counter-gank jungler wtih Volibear to make em rage quit. Feelsgoodman.

41 LP Bronze 1.


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> Quarter finals of Korean WCG Qualifiers are as follows
> 
> SKT T1 vs CJ Frost
> SG Ozone vs SG Blue
> ...



when is the quarter finals? And oh my they start so early. Meanwhile NA and EU are on long vacations.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 11, 2013)

Aren't NA and EU teams not able to play in tournaments even in the off season.

Curse, Coast, and Velocity are in that challenger tournament thing though.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> when is the quarter finals? And oh my they  start so early. Meanwhile NA and EU are on long vacations.





14/15


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> yeah the projectile speed on that thing is pretty fast.
> 
> the windup is kinda obvious, so is the missile line display, but imo it's still not all that difficult to hit and it does hella damage.



Both her W and Ult are fast as hell.


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2013)

Too bad they don't have streams for the games except china.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 11, 2013)

A guy on reddit is arguing that in S2 you didn't take Phage but instead Giants and you sat on it till Mallet because sitting on Phage instead was "a waste of slot"

All of my wat's


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> A guy on reddit is arguing that in S2 you didn't take Phage but instead Giants and you sat on it till Mallet because sitting on Phage instead was "a waste of slot"
> 
> All of my wat's



Why do you care what some random guy on reddit thinks?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

The Benedict Cumberbatch AMA is glorious.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

Why does anyone care what other people think.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2013)

I haven't played her yet just from what I've seen. Looks to easy to minion block and iirc most of the damage comes from the scaling so like putting two or three points in it then going q for the ranged and attack speed boost

I could be wrong tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2013)

You should only care about the opinions of people you care about. 
There may or may not be a few of you in this thread who have that clout.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> Why do you care what some random guy on reddit thinks?



Where did i state that i care?


----------



## Chausie (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> The Benedict Cumberbatch AMA is glorious.



well, he is glorious


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

just got a back to back double penta with Jinx. 

Can confirm she is OP.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 11, 2013)

Jinx is voiced by Sarah Williams aka Peacock from Skullgirls, amazing.

Before I just thought she reminded me of Peacock cause she was crazy and silly, no wonder Jinx is hilarious.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> just got a back to back double penta with Jinx.
> 
> Can confirm she is OP.



What build did you go with?


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> What build did you go with?



Bloodthirster, last whisper, phantom dancer, zephyr. 

went mid vs a ryze. max'd w first. 

was a glorious game.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 11, 2013)

Stole a dragon with a blind missile yesterday, still lost the game, but did so many awesome rockets that game didn't care like a double kill in bot lane with it.

I'm having trouble melting people though once we team fight, building standard IE, Bloodthrister, Dancers, and I can't seem to kill fast, once you get 1 kill though Get Excited starts chaining and things change a bit.

I've been maxing w every game.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 11, 2013)

Sivir's new lore is strangely open-ended.

Cassiopeia hires her to escort her below the Shurima Desert to look for some kind of weapon/treasure, and then this is the last paragraph we get:

_The expedition proved to be more than Sivir and Cassiopeia bargained for. The ancient tomb held neither the treasure Cassiopeia had promised, nor the weapon she coveted. Despite Sivir's warnings, the Noxian flung open the door to the entombed vault, setting events in motion that would change not just Sivir's life, but all of Shurima forever._

Dat cliffhanger.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 11, 2013)

I personally found that Sword of the Divine helps with melting bitches early game if you are building BT and IE. I normally get it to replace PD, the burst is insane.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

SotD on an ADC except Twitch?

NO TY.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2013)

I watched myself change to my ad carry masteries.

The fucking thing changed back to my ap mid masteries.


----------



## Nim (Oct 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I watched myself change to my ad carry masteries.
> 
> The fucking thing changed back to my ap mid masteries.



happens to me a lot
I select some masteries or rune pages, but it just ignores it and keeps the other thing


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2013)

"Ezreal is harder than Vayne"


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> "Ezreal is harder than Vayne"



I think that's true, Ezreal has to land all his skillshots to be efffective, Vayne is just pop ulti and go ham with autos.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 11, 2013)

Uhhh

Ezeral has flash every 8 seconds and much easier laning.

Not to mention that Ezreal can poke during teamfights while Vayne has to have good positioning skills and kiting since she has to go ham.
I do find her stealth bullshit though


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

I also personally think Ezreal is a harder champion to play. 

All skillshots vs no skillshots should really make this pretty obvious.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 11, 2013)

I think we can agree neither are difficult to use versus someone who has zero mobility like Ashe who can only auto attack to do anything and not as effective as say Vayne or Varus autos, especially if the enemy team has any good assassins.

Ashe is only as good as her team.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2013)

Ezreal's abilities are hardly skill shots.
The cd on his q is like .5 seconds with 40% cdr.
And his Ulti comes off of cd a lot faster than it should because of the passive on his q.
Not to mention his E is a free flash every 8 seconds or less.

Just the fact that Ezreal can and should get away from every dangerous situation makes him easier to play than Vayne who relies almost solely on the summoner's mechanics.
Also, you can't just press R and go ham, you have to be able to kite and have on point positioning to be able to go ham like Gogeta said.

Kiting as Vayne > Kiting as Ezreal.


----------



## Austin (Oct 11, 2013)

vayne is harder to lane as


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Vayne who relies almost solely on the summoner's mechanics.



 I don't think so bub, condemn, tumble, and instant stealth.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

Ezreal is harder than Vayne.

Vayne isn't hard to play at all, pre-6 she might suck a bit but after that it's all about going ham easily.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Ezreal's abilities are hardly skill shots.
> The cd on his q is like .5 seconds with 40% cdr.
> And his Ulti comes off of cd a lot faster than it should because of the passive on his q.
> Not to mention his E is a free flash every 8 seconds or less.
> ...



we might have to set a definite skill level as a basis here. I'm talking about consistent mid gold and above adc mains. anything below that doesn't really apply. you could say that master yi is the easiest champion to play in Bronze V but that is nowhere near true at Gold III and above. 

vayne arguably has better escape mechanisms via tumble, condemn, stealth, and longer tumble range as well as an MS increase when running towards a nearby enemy champion. 

ezreal has an arcane shift. which doesn't really cover that much more ground than vayne's tumble. 

And no matter how you spin it, All of Ezreal's abilities are skillshots. They can be timed, dodged, and outplayed. None of Vayne's abilities can be avoided like that. All she needs to do is get into range to auto attack. In teamfights it's arguably easier to deal damage with Vayne.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 11, 2013)

In lane and team fights, Ez is easier due to poke and a free flash whilst the danger area for Vayne is pretty much her attack range. Against an assassin/dive comp, Vayne is pretty useless unless your team peels heavily for you just as CLG used to do and sometimes still does for Doublelift. If the enemy doesn't have a strong engage Vayne is the better choice but nowadays the meta is like:

Top: *Aatrox/Shen/Elise/Jax/Renekton*/Rumble
Jungle: *Aatrox/Vi/Jarvan/Elise*
Mid: Ori/*Ahri/Zed/Fizz/Gragas/Kassadin/Lissandra*
ADC: *Corki/Ez/Cait*/Varus
Sup: Sona/Zyra/Thresh

Bolded are the hard gap closers which make it very difficult for an ADC to survive in a team fight in the current meta imo. Your support needs to be on point for you to survive which is why I massively prefer Lulu as a support. She may not have a massive disengage/engage (Sona/Nami/Zyra ult), but she has the best peel in the game. Multiple people diving your adc? Polymorph, exhaust, knock up and slow enemies, shield and increase HP for your ADC.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2013)

Being able to land condemn into a wall is still part of your mechanics.
It's also common knowledge that Vayne is a champion that's highly mechanical.

Have you ever actually seen a good Vayne player play Vayne?
The mechanical skill cap required to play Vayne to a potent level is higher than Ezreals.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGmh5tDUKfg[/youtube]
Pure mechanics.

Vs

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA481p5bEc8[/youtube]
Ezreal who can just sit from an impossible to get to position and throw q's everywhere like a machine gun, no mechanics involved.

If someone jumped on Ezreal it would've been an easy Arcane shift away to safety whereas Uzi had to kit like 3 people at the same time so stay alive as Vayne.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

If you can stutter step as an ADC like Graves, Kog, Varus etc then Vayne with tumble kiting is stupidly easy to play.
Ezreal might have Arcane Shift but that's not enough.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> In teamfights it's arguably easier to deal damage with Vayne.



lul. If the enemy team is competent, Vayne will be a very high priority target and getting close to do auto attack damage puts you in range of Zed/Vi ults effectively ruining your chances of getting any damage off.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

If the enemy is competent then it will ALWAYS have the ADC as a high priority target.

Also, Jiyeon I don't care how much people hype that clip, I don't find it impressive at all.
All he did was come in from the back, grab the attention of Shen and a Lee without ult, got a few shots in and lived because his team came to the rescue, no ''godlike'' mechanics in that play.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2013)

Ezreal's arcane shift is basically flash on a sub 10 second cool down.

And since Frozen Fist is pretty much a staple buy on Ezreal now, it's a lot easier to kite someone when you can keep them eternally slowed and flash/arcane shift away if they get too close.

Vayne is almost on the front lines during team fights because of her short range, and as such her summoner has to have on point mechanics to be able to kite and kill any threat, her range puts her in immediate danger of things like a zed ulti, a vi ulti, a malphite ulti, a malzahar ulti, a Jax stun, etc.

Ezreal can stay from like Caitlyn range and spam q's endlessly and stay untouched.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

If you want to link a video about mechanics, here you go.

[youtube]dDsbG5Y89Co[/youtube]

That's so much more impressive than the Uzi play, I don't care if it's not Vayne but this is fucking mechanics.

Or Doublelift on Vayne vs MRN, that's impressive.

What Uzi did was meh.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> If the enemy is competent then it will ALWAYS have the ADC as a high priority target.
> 
> Also, Jiyeon I don't care how much people hype that clip, I don't find it impressive at all.
> All he did was come in from the back, grab the attention of Shen and a Lee without ult, got a few shots in and lived because his team came to the rescue, no ''godlike'' mechanics in that play.



I could say the same about doublelift's penta.

There was nothing impressive about what he did, he stayed from an unreachable position and shot qs every second.

He was never in any danger.

Also, you're failing to acknowledge the fact that he dropped to maybe 10% of his HP before his team came but was still kiting more than one person.

Team rescue or no team rescue, if Uzi wasn't mechanically adept, he wouldn't have been able to kite them long enough to get saved by his team.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Ezreal's arcane shift is basically flash on a sub 10 second cool down.
> 
> *And since Frozen Fist is pretty much a staple buy on Ezreal now*, it's a lot easier to kite someone when you can keep them eternally slowed and flash/arcane shift away if they get too close.
> 
> ...



This is exactly why arguing with you makes me laugh every time, first off it's called Iceborn Gauntlent and secondly, ever since the TF buffs nobody buys it on Ezreal.

Stop living in 3 patches ago.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> If the enemy is competent then it will ALWAYS have the ADC as a high priority target.



Tbh it's highly dependable on who is fed. Top can be a higher priority target if they're also a carry esque champion like Zed. All things being equal however, ADC/Mid are the highest priority targets, favouring ADC in the late game.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> If you want to link a video about mechanics, here you go.
> 
> [youtube]dDsbG5Y89Co[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Twitch is another AD that has a reasonably high mechanical skill 
cap to play at a potent level.

You can argue all twitch has to do is press R and go ham like the other guy said about Vayne, but twitch has no escapes if his stealth is down.

So when you get into 1v1 situations like such, you can only rely on your mechanical ability.

Like the Uzi play, if Double wasn't mechanically adept, he wouldn't have been able to kite Megazero like that and get the kill.

If he was playing Ezreal that duel would've been easier due to Frozen Fist and Arcane shift keeping him at an untouchable distance.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

I never claimed the clip on Doublelift getting a penta was impressive either, if anything that was just a tiny bit more impressive than what Uzi did in the clip you linked.

He dropped to 10% because he didn't kite them that well, he moved back like 3 meters in game and stood there, that wasn't kiting until the VERY end.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Being able to land condemn into a wall is still part of your mechanics.
> It's also common knowledge that Vayne is a champion that's highly mechanical.
> 
> Have you ever actually seen a good Vayne player play Vayne?
> ...



Even though I agree Vayne takes more micro, this is a fucking terrible argument. Look at where the fights happens.

You can't compare the micro skills and position in the jungle compared to the river. Also, look at the way vayne goes in and how the fight starts. Vayne shows up behind the team, he isn't guarded by the rest. Doublelift did the right thing by staying behind his team, the other team just got melted.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> first off it's called Iceborn Gauntlent





don't be stupid vae. no one calls it that anyway.

but yeah, ever since TF buffs i don't even see it anymore. its like it never existed.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm gonna say this from a non adc view and is actually the worst adc here probably.

Ezreal is harder than Vayne.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> This is exactly why arguing with you makes me laugh every time, first off it's called Iceborn Gauntlent and secondly, ever since the TF buffs nobody buys it on Ezreal.
> 
> Stop living in 3 patches ago.



I call it frozen fist because I like how it sounds.

You know what I'm talking about anyways, so why would you even try to have a problem with it?

And I still see Ezreals build frozen fist (or iceborn gauntlet since you don't like Frozen Fist) to this day, so your point is moot.


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

saying vayne is "stupidly easy" to play is a giant exaggeration
ezreal pretty much has a mini flash + his own and can kite from 1000 range with his q 


if the enemy team has any sense of focus, playing as vayne is harder than playing as ezreal
especially with that god awful auto range
yeah sure her invis is a bitch but that's only a minor inconvenience 











also yes that doublelift twitch video is more impressive than uzi's
especially since that riven was fed beyond belief and had a baron buff while twitch was 2-4
if you want to see vayne mechanics, go back and watch skt t1 vs ktb and see piglet do his magic


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

but then i again i suck at this game so w.e.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I call it frozen fist because I like how it sounds.
> 
> You know what I'm talking about anyways, so why would you even try to have a problem with it?
> 
> And I still see Ezreals build frozen fist (or iceborn gauntlet since you don't like Frozen Fist) to this day, so your point is moot.



You see people build Iceborn Gauntlet in Bronze.

Wow such build.

Seriously stop mentioning what you see in Bronze, it's not relevant to anything, when was the last time you saw it in a pro game? Oh right before the TF buffs.

And yes Kyle, people call it Iceborn Gauntlet and not Frozen Fist, only retards call it that.


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2013)

Maerala said:


> Sivir's new lore is strangely open-ended.
> 
> Cassiopeia hires her to escort her below the Shurima Desert to look for some kind of weapon/treasure, and then this is the last paragraph we get:
> 
> ...


Kog maws daddy



Jiyeon said:


> Being able to land condemn into a wall is still part of your mechanics.
> It's also common knowledge that Vayne is a champion that's highly mechanical.
> 
> Have you ever actually seen a good Vayne player play Vayne?
> ...



tbh it was reviewed in that fight that if EU payed attention they would have known that they could have flash towards DL when he strayed from the team because he had no flash or shift.


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

also i don't see the problem with calling it frozen fist


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 11, 2013)

I know it's 3.12 and all, but a few patches back Ezreal didn't even have to go in his AA range at all. He is a much safer laner as well as a teamfighter.


Basically, you have to have better positioning and timing as Vayne, while you have to have aim with Ezreal.
I consider the former harder to have.


EDIT : 





> And Vayne can tumble or flash a Malphite ult. And condemn a jax in a mid air jump and tumble away from the stun.



If it was as easy as you say because "x can do just y" we would all be challenger


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2013)

Kobe calls it Frozen Fist.

I'm sure Phreak calls it Frozen Fist as well.

And to say only retards call it that is a retarded statement in itself.
People who played the game prior to the name change will most likely still call it Frozen Fist, and Frozen Fist sounds better than Iceborn Gauntlet anyway.

If I went to a Bronze game and called it Frozen Fist they'd know what I was talking about.


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

although i am just going to add that playing vayne against retards is easier than playing ezreal against retards because you just press r and go to town


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2013)

[youtube]dWGFILMxpP8[/youtube]


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> also i don't see the problem with calling it frozen fist



Can I just start calling Deathcap  Red hat then? I mean, it's not the name but that's what it looks like hurr durr.


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

except a lot of casters etc. call it frozen fist
a lot of people on the internet do too
as well as a lot of my friends

its not something he made up just now


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2013)

Doublelift being where he was in the teamfight vs EU is akin to a Caitlyn just standing 10km away from everyone and hitting them.

It's not impressive seeing as Ezreal really doesn't have to go into his AA range to do damage.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

The only time it was called Frozen Fist was on the PBE.

They never called it that at release because it was too similar to Frozen Heart, there's a reason they changed the name.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2013)

I always just call it Gauntlet. Are we arguing about item names now?

I mean Riot calls Twin Shadow spooky ghosts in the search bar.


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

if you want vayne mechanics here you go
i copied the url at the time
outplayed kakao pretty hard


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I know it's 3.12 and all, but a few patches back Ezreal didn't even have to go in his AA range at all. He is a much safer laner as well as a teamfighter.
> 
> 
> *Basically, you have to have better positioning and timing as Vayne, while you have to have aim with Ezreal.
> ...



That's a funny statement coming from the guy who admits he can't play skill shot champions.


----------



## Austin (Oct 11, 2013)

my friends call death cap a "hat"

i see no problem with it


----------



## Guiness (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> except a lot of casters etc. call it frozen fist
> a lot of people on the internet do too
> as well as a lot of my friends
> 
> its not something he made up just now



its vae. :s

its more commonly known as frozen fist than iceborn guantlet.

why? because its simply more identifiable.

it literally looks like a frozen fist 

i don't see the problem in calling it that. IIRC, didn't riot make 'frozen fist' a tag when searching iceborn in shop?


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

meh it doesn't really matter
just saying that you shouldn't really dismiss someone because they call gauntlet a frozen fist


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Kobe calls it Frozen Fist.
> 
> I'm sure Phreak calls it Frozen Fist as well.
> 
> ...


err..

neither of them really calls it frozen fist i'm pretty sure you're making this up. 

the item itself was never called frozen fist. From the moment it was released on live it was known as "iceborn gauntlet". 


αce said:


> except a lot of casters etc. call it frozen fist
> a lot of people on the internet do too
> as well as a lot of my friends
> 
> its not something he made up just now



"a lot of casters etc."

saying "a lot" is a gross overstatement. Honestly i can't think of one who's done it recently.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> The only time it was called Frozen Fist was on the PBE.
> 
> They never called it that at release because it was too similar to Frozen Heart, there's a reason they changed the name.



Your statement of only retards calling it Frozen Fist is still retarded.

Shout casters call it frozen fist, and lots of players call it Frozen Fist as well.

Are you really trying to say that no one calls it Frozen Fist?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 11, 2013)

Ezreal is easier because he has safer damage distance range with his Q and the free flash. Vayne needs peel from the team and better mechanics to be effective, like shown here:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrfoRbhV6yA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

SilverStormKing: 
SilverStormKing: we might as well start calling champions random nicknames now
SilverStormKing: Jayce can be "hammer guy"
[SG] Vaeny: Graves can be Shotgun guy
SilverStormKing: anivia can be "blue bird"
[SG] Vaeny: Karthus can be skeleton
SilverStormKing: rofl
[SG] Vaeny: Orianna robot girl
SilverStormKing: SKELETON GOT A PENTAKILL

Pretty much this.


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

so i guess i should never call death cap a hat ever again
because its literally a hat
just as iceborne gauntlet is literally a frozen fist

i dunno
w.e.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2013)

Lol, I'm making up shout casters calling Ice born Frozen fist.
Lol.

Even though Ace just reiterated the fact that casters do call it Frozen Fist.
Even though Ace and Kyle are both saying it's commonly known as Frozen fist.


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

if you want to call jayce hammer guy go right ahead
i dont even care to be honest
i'm not going to dismiss someone because they call jayce hammer guy

i call malphite rock
and fizz fish
and hecarim pony


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2013)

I like how this thread went from Ezreal vs Vayne to Iceborn Gaunlet vs Frozen Fist


----------



## Austin (Oct 11, 2013)

i've heard kobe call it frozen fist so many times


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

Commonly known as Frozen Fist.

Actual name is Iceborn Gauntlet and I haven't seen anyone call it Frozen Fist since I was in silver or early Season 3.
I also don't recall any caster calling it that except Kobe.

''Wait guys let me back and buy hat'' Ace please you've never said that.


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

its not really about the item name
you shouldn't dismiss someone because they called it a frozen fist
that's just retarded



> ''Wait guys let me back and buy hat'' Ace please you've never said that.



you're an idiot


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2013)

>this discussion


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

i can't help and feel like i just got baited
according to this thread i can never assign nicknames to items or champions ever


----------



## Guiness (Oct 11, 2013)

how is it that didi and wad avoid being caught in these silly discussions i'll never know

especially didi 

im pretty convinced vae is just trolling


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2013)

Just because you prefer to call a specific Item by it's current name, doesn't mean that there aren't people who don't call it by its previous name.
Saint even called it Frozen Fist on twitter.

Saying no one calls Ice Born Frozen fist is one of the most ignorant statements I've heard in a while.
To this day I've heard someone call Hour glass, Zhonya's Ring.


----------



## Austin (Oct 11, 2013)

vae makes every convo an argument


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 11, 2013)

I've seen Ice Born Gauntlet get called Frozen Fist a ton, Idk what that Vae dude is talking about.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Just because you prefer to call a specific Item by it's current name, doesn't mean that there aren't people who don't call it by its previous name.
> Saint even called it Frozen Fist on twitter.
> 
> Saying no one calls Ice Born Frozen fist is one of the most ignorant statements I've heard in a while.
> To this day I've heard someone call Hour glass, Zhonya's Ring.



zhonya's Ring is an entirely different item 

LOL Jiyeon.


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

vae makes every convo an argument and then complains about it to his friends on the client


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

> zhonya's Ring is an entirely different item
> 
> LOL Jiyeon.



that's what they want you to think


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 11, 2013)

That Sivir rework.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> vae makes every convo an argument and then complains about it to his friends on the client



SilverStormKing is Hady on Steam.

Not complaining, we're laughing about you guys and your stupidity.


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

holy shit i thought didi was darth


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2013)

Hecarim is commonly known as The Pony.

Wu Kong is also known as Monkey King.

Kha'Zix is also known as The Bug.

Volibear is also known as the bear.

Ziggs/Twitch are both called Rats.

So what's your point there again Vae?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2013)

How is ziggs a rat?


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2013)

Wooglet's Witchcap on the other hand is literally a (less powerful version of) Zhonya's Ring


Tho I guess they didn't just bring it back like that, because at first it was actually different with giving MS and stuff


----------



## Austin (Oct 11, 2013)

for some reason i was under the impression ziggs was a cat


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> SilverStormKing is Hady on Steam.
> 
> Not complaining, we're laughing about you guys and your stupidity.



I make the best names.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> That's a funny statement coming from the guy who admits he can't play skill shot champions.



Considering that pretty much all top lane champs are like that, i don't see the issue

I can land Jayce's E-Q's fine. I can do Jarvan's E-Q fine. I am out of practice with him but i didn't do half bad the other day.

I do admit i can't play Rumble at all. I could learn him after a lot of games, but even the pros like Dyrus said that the only remaining Rumble players are Rumble mains simply because of his skill/risk-reward ratio. 

If i can get what i would have with him after 100 games in 10 games with pretty much any other top laner, why would i spend time practicing him unless i flat out like him more than other top laners?

Yeah i can't land skillshots for shit ATM cause i haven't played too many skillshot champs (or skillshot reliant champs). That doesn't mean with practice i can't improve my aim.



αce said:


> its not really about the item name
> you shouldn't dismiss someone because they called it a frozen fist
> that's just retarded



This.


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> holy shit i thought didi was darth


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2013)

YOU GUYS HAVE THE SAME FKING AVATAR. Confused me.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Hecarim is commonly known as The Pony.
> 
> Wu Kong is also known as Monkey King.
> 
> ...



Hecarim is the only one I've ever heard called Pony, all of those other names I never hear about them.

Nobody I know goes ''I'm going to play the bug/monkey king/rat/bear'' because it's stupid, the champion names are there for a reason.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> zhonya's Ring is an entirely different item
> 
> LOL Jiyeon.



UNIQUE: Places your champion into Stasis for 2 seconds, rendering you invulnerable and untargetable but unable to take any actions. 90 sec cooldown.

Same active.
Same "Zhonya's" at the beginning of the name.

The only thing different is that it has Death Cap's passive.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRYy2mZJlmA[/YOUTUBE]
I can't be arsed to find the part in the video, but it's somewhere near the end where someone popped Zhonya's and he called it Zhonya's ring.


----------



## Austin (Oct 11, 2013)

wukong is goku


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

> Not complaining, we're laughing about you guys and your stupidity.


You're smart and I'm jealous. 




/s



Saying that no one has ever called iceborne gauntlet a frozen fist is just being stubborn. And yes, I call rabadon's death cap a hat since it's 10x easier to say. I _always_ say it.  How is that any different? How is me calling Malphite "rock" any different? That's not his technical name. Not even remotely close. I call Hecarim a pony and he's not even a pony.

Dismissing someone because they called an item something other than it's official name is you just being a twat. Who fucking cares? His entire point about Uzi's play being more impressive than Doublelift's was wrong since it wasn't comparable. I'm just calling you out since you like to nit pick at every little thing Jiyeon says.


tl;dr - in Vae's little world we can't call any champions or items anything other than their assigned names.


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

w.e. argument finished
this is what happens when i come home from school
i get baited into pointless arguments


someone hold me


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2013)

So You've never heard someone call Wu Kong Monkey King, or simply Monkey?
And you've never heard someone call Volibear the bear?

Also, it doesn't matter if anyone *you know* calls them by those names because the fact is people *you don't know* call them by those names.

Either you're more ignorant than I thought, or you're purposefully saying ignorant things in an attempt to defend yourself from your nonsensical argument.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> w.e. argument finished
> this is what happens when i come home from school
> i get baited into pointless arguments
> 
> ...



If it helps, I'm gifting you one of the halloween/christmas/etc skin when it comes out


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2013)

why the fuck are guys even responding lol


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

because im bored and i have no life


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

I guess we give things names for no reason.

Hey why call someone by their name? I mean, it's not like they were given that name for a reason, herpderp.


----------



## Austin (Oct 11, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> If it helps, I'm gifting you one of the halloween/christmas/etc skin when it comes out



snow bunny nidalee pls


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

> If it helps, I'm gifting you one of the halloween/christmas/etc skin when it comes out



dude like
i feel morally obligated to pay you back
stahp it terry


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2013)

Monkey King appears in the chat when you send a message as Wu Kong ffs.

I'm done with this argument too, you're being stubborn and closed minded to everything.

Like talking to a brick wall.


----------



## Austin (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> I guess we give things names for no reason.
> 
> Hey why call someone by their name? I mean, it's not like they were given that name for a reason, herpderp.



is your real name vae? if not why do we call you vae..


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

genome
hold me


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> dude like
> i feel morally obligated to pay you back
> stahp it terry



Well you're not obligated. These are gifts. 

Only Vae and Darth are obligated.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

Austin said:


> is your real name vae? if not why do we call you vae..



I gave myself the internet name Vae so people will call me Vae.

I gave myself a name for people to use it, and you do.
Just like how champions are given names to be used.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

Didi said:


> Wooglet's Witchcap on the other hand is literally a (less powerful version of) Zhonya's Ring
> 
> 
> Tho I guess they didn't just bring it back like that, because at first it was actually different with giving MS and stuff


witchcap is actually a stronger version of zhonya's ring. has +45 armor where ring has no armor. and +0.5 second on stasis. although you lose out on 20 ap. 


Jiyeon said:


> UNIQUE: Places your champion into Stasis for 2 seconds, rendering you invulnerable and untargetable but unable to take any actions. 90 sec cooldown.
> 
> Same active.
> Same "Zhonya's" at the beginning of the name.
> ...


that's kind of a pretty damn big difference don't you think?

That's plus 25% of your total ap. 

And it gives you 50 armor. which is kind of a big deal. 

And the build paths are different. 

liek, sure they share the stasis but even that's different dude. zhonyas has an extra half second added to the stasis. 

anyone who calls hourglass, "zhonya's ring" apparently has sever memory issues as the item was changed dramatically and very very different from Zhonya's Ring. 


Jiyeon said:


> So You've never heard someone call Wu Kong Monkey King, or simply Monkey?
> And you've never heard someone call Volibear the bear?
> 
> Also, it doesn't matter if anyone *you know* calls them by those names because the fact is people *you don't know* call them by those names.
> ...



I'll give you Monkey King, as that's his official in game title. 

However, in my 4500+ games played, I'VE NEVER HEARD SOMEONE CALL VOLIBEAR, THE BEAR. OR ZIGGS, THE RAT. OR KHA'ZIX, THE BUG. 

like wtf. do bronze players just get lazy and forget champion names or what?


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

in other news i finally got netflix
bad news: its canadian netflix


oh well i have what i need
time to marathon dexter


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

genome actually calls khazix bug
constantly used to message me and say "bug op"
i think adrian adopted it too


----------



## Austin (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> I gave myself the internet name Vae so people will call me Vae.
> 
> I gave myself a name for people to use it, and you do.
> Just like how champions are given names to be used.



can i have a cool name?


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> witchcap is actually a stronger version of zhonya's ring. has +45 armor where ring has no armor. and +0.5 second on stasis. although you lose out on 20 ap.



Oh guess I remembered wrong lol, couldn't be bothered to look it up


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Well you're not obligated. These are gifts.
> 
> Only Vae and Darth are obligated.



gifting you things has become a lot more difficult ever since I transferred to EUW. 

Terry give me your account info so I can directly deposit shit into your acc lol.


----------



## Austin (Oct 11, 2013)

someone gifted me shockblade zed today

i almost pissed my pants in happiness


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

its true though
this province has stupid in the air


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2013)

>what are nicknames




>people can only call you nicknames that YOU have chosem


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> I gave myself the internet name Vae so people will call me Vae.
> 
> I gave myself a name for people to use it, and you do.
> Just like how champions are given names to be used.



you unaware of what a nick name is?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> you unaware of what a nick name is?



I'm sorry, I forgot that dumb people have to give everything nicknames because they're too stupid to use the real name.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 11, 2013)

Didi said:


> >what are nicknames
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I laughed too hard at this post

Vae don't you appreciate the name your parents gave you
They gave you your name why would you use anything else 
Why would we call you anything else but that


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm sorry, I forgot that dumb people have to give everything nicknames because they're too stupid to use the real name.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm sorry, I forgot that dumb people have to give everything nicknames because they're too stupid to use the real name.



What does intelligence have to do with nicknames? Break that down. I'd love to hear how that would make someone 'dumb'. 

Your argument makes no sense. This isn't the only time I've seen you go semantic over language, it seems like you don't understand the practical concept of communication.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae's girlfriend can't refer to him as baby.

She can only refer to him as Magnus or whatever his real name is, since he doesn't believe in nicknames.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm sorry, I forgot that dumb people have to give everything nicknames because they're too stupid to use the real name.



OOOOH BURNNNN 

YOU GUYS BETTER HOLD ONTO YOUR STOCKS CAUSE MR HOLMES IS IN TOWN. STRAIGHT OFF THE TRAIN FROM STOCKHOLM.


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2013)

Instead of replying to Vae, everyone should just watch/listen to this


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2013)

K so next thing I wanna hear from Riot is new champ(bruiser or midlaner)  or Kass VU.


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

Only dumb people use nick names
The things Vae resorts to when he loses an argument


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

I understand the concept of communication perfectly fine, I don't understand the need to change something that isn't in need of a change.

It's not like the LoL names are hard and need an easier way of saying them, people are just lazy, and lazy people are usually stupid which leads to bad ''nicknames'' like Pony.


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> *Vae's girlfriend *can't refer to him as baby.
> 
> She can only refer to him as Magnus or whatever his real name is, since he doesn't believe in nicknames.



ha                         .


----------



## Chausie (Oct 11, 2013)

can someone sum up the last few pages for me?

i cba reading all that

but it looks funny so idk what to do


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

> It's not like the LoL names are hard and need an easier way of saying  them, people are just lazy, *and lazy people are usually stupid *which  leads to bad ''nicknames'' like Pony.



Sources please.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

Chausie said:


> can someone sum up the last few pages for me?
> 
> i cba reading all that
> 
> but it looks funny so idk what to do



I'm actually Didi in disguise. 

It's a somewhat obvious disguise but w/e


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh and I finally started Breaking Bad season 1 yesterday. Why is Walter so manly?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> Sources please.



You're too lazy to look up this stuff on your own?

I guess you're just too dumb to google.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> I understand the concept of communication perfectly fine,


You haven't done a good job demonstrating it.



> I don't understand the need to change something that isn't in need of a change.
> 
> It's not like the LoL names are hard and need an easier way of saying them,


 Which is why your point on intelligence is stupid. People do not give nicknames to guys like Hecarim because his name is sophisticated or hard to pronounce, the name pony is just given to him because it is descriptive and informal. It is merely slang, it has nothing to do with whether someone is  too dumb or not to remember a name, it is entirely preference. Frozen Fist is called Frozen Fist...because it's a Frozen Fist.


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> ha                         .



OOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

> can someone sum up the last few pages for me?
> 
> i cba reading all that
> 
> but it looks funny so idk what to do



The tl;dr of the 2nd grade argument from the past 2 pages is basically
if you use a nickname in any context, you are lazy and thus you are an idiot


----------



## Austin (Oct 11, 2013)

why are yellow peanut m&ms so much bigger than the rest of the colors?


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2013)

> why are yellow peanut m&ms so much bigger than the rest of the colors?



because you touch yourself at night


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> You haven't done a good job demonstrating it.
> 
> Which is why your point on intelligence is stupid. People do not give nicknames to guys like Hecarim because his name is sophisticated or hard to pronounce, the name pony is just given to him because it is descriptive and informal. It is merely slang, it has nothing to do with whether someone is  too dumb or not to remember a name, it is entirely preference. Frozen Fist is called Frozen Fist...because it's a Frozen Fist.



It's not a Frozen Fist, it's an Iceborn Gauntlet, thus the name.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 11, 2013)

Austin said:


> why are yellow peanut m&ms so much bigger than the rest of the colors?



I haven't noticed this.


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Austin (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> because you touch yourself at night



well if i do it during the day it makes me tired 

duh


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2013)

Stop, Didi. Before I dickslap you.


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Stop Didi before I dickslap you.



*Spoiler*: __ 




no


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

It's an appropriate GIF though.


----------



## Didi (Oct 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's an appropriate GIF though.



It's a Graphics Interchange Format you fucking lazy bum


What are you, stupid?


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> The tl;dr of the 2nd grade argument from the past 2 pages is basically
> if you use a nickname in any context, you are lazy and thus you are an idiot



tldr; vayne is an easymode adc and ezreal is the most skill intensive champion in the game.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> I'm actually Didi in disguise.
> 
> It's a somewhat obvious disguise but w/e



interesting!



αce said:


> The tl;dr of the 2nd grade argument from the past 2 pages is basically
> if you use a nickname in any context, you are lazy and thus you are an idiot



well that just sounds silly and kinda like someone is getting trolled


----------



## Chausie (Oct 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> tldr; vayne is an easymode adc and ezreal is the most skill intensive champion in the game.



i disagree, it's clearly taric


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2013)

Question. Is Trundle now more of a threat with the triforce changes?


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Question. Is Trundle now more of a threat with the triforce changes?



what do you think?


----------



## Chausie (Oct 11, 2013)

trundle is always a threat, that club looks painful


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> what do you think?


Well he's not used in competition so eat shit.


Chausie said:


> trundle is always a threat, that club looks painful


As painful as that wooden dildo?


----------



## Chausie (Oct 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Well he's not used in competition so eat shit.
> 
> As painful as that wooden dildo?



ah, if used in the same way, then a lot more painful


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Well he's not used in competition so eat shit.



That answer doesn't really do justice to your initial question. 


*Spoiler*: _My Answer_ 



Yes.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 11, 2013)

grinding ip by yourself is so bloody boring

can't wait till next week where i will have more to do in the evenings


----------



## Morglay (Oct 11, 2013)

Those skins are 975 each right? The legacy ones they are re-releasing I mean.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

Some are 975, some are 520 and 1 is 1820.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2013)

αce said:


> in other news i finally got netflix
> bad news: its canadian netflix
> 
> 
> ...



Dude

Ace I'm telling you as a friend

Don't do that

Don't

Do it


----------



## Chausie (Oct 11, 2013)

what's wrong with canadian netflix?

and back a few seasons, when watching dexter, i was like 'this is awesome, i'm gonna watch it all again when it's finished'

then it ended, and i changed my mind


----------



## Guiness (Oct 11, 2013)

breaking bad finale was pretty sweet


----------



## Chausie (Oct 11, 2013)

ye that was awesome!


----------



## Bioness (Oct 11, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Those skins are 975 each right? The legacy ones they are re-releasing I mean.





Only Ice Toboggan Corki is 1820, some are 975, others are 520.

This is a helpful link to see which skins are what and also what they look like in game.


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2013)

I am glad that the upcoming nerfs to junglers cc is coming out. Getting real tired of flaying j4 before he does his combo and still getting hit by it.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 11, 2013)

Wow Hady way to link me the biggest cock tease manga of all time.


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2013)

which manga?


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2013)

lol wtf, uzi is on Aatrox.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 11, 2013)

Welp today is not a good day for us.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2013)

4N said:


> how is it that didi and wad avoid being caught in these silly discussions i'll never know
> 
> especially didi
> 
> im pretty convinced vae is just trolling



Because I cant be bothered to address any given peasant.
When usually their arguments and gripes are not too pleasant.
Also, because I was out watching 'Gravity' in IMAX3D.
Dude, that film is definitely the definition of OP.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks like I'm out of commision for the next few daysweeks, Pokemon


----------



## Guiness (Oct 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Because I cant be bothered to address any given peasant.
> When usually their arguments and gripes are not too pleasant.
> Also, because I was out watching 'Gravity' in IMAX3D.
> Dude, that film is definitely the definition of OP.



one more day til you are home bb 

are you arriving in miami on sunday or you will be back sooner but not online til the following day?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 12, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Looks like I'm out of commision for the next few daysweeks, Pokemon



walked about an hour to the game stop on base.

was told it would be out tomorrow, that they didn't get the early release.

fml.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> Dude
> 
> Ace I'm telling you as a friend
> 
> ...



Final season

gg


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

Wtf, Xeraths new ult so broken. Not only is it's range ridiculous but it grants vision for the area it can cover.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2013)

So login to play.

3rd pick gets mad at two people for saying what they are good at.
I pick Nasus, his turn to pick next picks Jax. ~_~

I dodge.

wwwwwwww 

some crazy people online o.o

hahahah 30 min wait. Cool Riot.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2013)

Just won a 4v5 with a huge lead.

FUCK YEAH SUSAN SI DOG

 x99



> SAOSinon: gg
> Omangelaite: that was just sad
> A Homeless Kid: gg
> Omangelaite: gg by you guys tho
> ...



I was winning against Riven, told my Corki to switch lanes with me since well he was losing cs badly. 

he was solo against Jinx and Sona .-.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2013)

MAYBE ONE DAY WE'LL GO TO REHAB

GO BACK TO ARGENTINA


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 12, 2013)

Turns out I'm actually a decent Xerath. 

Can't wait for rework.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2013)

It takes skill to shoot straight lines.
Even more skill to dodge them


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 12, 2013)

So....I will show you guys the true power of Volibear two years later when I'm in America and I'm not playing with 200 ping.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 12, 2013)

I want Dragon Trainer Lulu but in a sale...


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 12, 2013)

Whoever likes that Jinx song should question their manhood. It's the worst thing to happen to LoL since

a) Shaco nerf
b) Vi intro song

That shit is straight terrible. Imagine hearing that shit on the radio without ever playing the game...you'd probably try murdering someone because it was that bad.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 12, 2013)

Chocochip said:


> Whoever likes that Jinx song should question their manhood. It's the worst thing to happen to LoL since
> 
> a) Shaco nerf
> b) Vi intro song
> ...



I actually agree with this entirely.


----------



## Didi (Oct 12, 2013)

Goddamn losing streak

on 19 lp now fuck


Also, almost forgot why I normally don't play ranked on weekends
but today's teammates were kind enough to remind me ._.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2013)

Based 4N, I arrive at MIA at 11:45 PM tomorrow my time.
I'll be back home and ready to get back in my prime.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 12, 2013)

Vayne is oh so silly.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 12, 2013)

So 1st game ever as a Mumu earlier, got picked for me in a ranked match. This champ, this fucking champ is so strong I dare say it is broken. Especially vs a team full of ad champs. Ended 4/0/9, awesome victory was awesome.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 12, 2013)

Kennen adc and Urgot top in ranked just now.

Don't even need to explain why that game was shitty.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 12, 2013)

Urgot top works.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 12, 2013)

Bronze IV Urgot who doesn't know what he's doing?


----------



## Sansa (Oct 12, 2013)

If it was Urgot top with an actual ad I wouldn't have any problems.
But this Urgot and his duo buddy Kennen decided to do something you should only do in normals.


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2013)

ADC Kennen is legit don't hate.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 12, 2013)

Man, if it was ADC Kennen against a short ranged AD he might've had a chance because our Nami was actually good.

But it was ADC Kennen against a Caitlyn Taric lane.

Not to mention both of them were toxic and tried to call me as a 10/2 Ahri who out played the other team constantly bad.
Called Nami bad even though she ultied multiple people all the time and landed every crucial bubble.

Edit:
I'm just gonna play Skyrim.

Fuck ranked on Saturday.


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Man, if it was ADC Kennen against a short ranged AD he might've had a chance because our Nami was actually good.
> 
> But it was ADC Kennen against a Caitlyn Taric lane.
> 
> ...



yo dawg that adc kennen had a zhonyas, a rylais, and a void staff.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 12, 2013)

So am I the only one enjoying 3 hour login queues?


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2013)

only took me a couple minutes to login.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 12, 2013)

Finally on, only 21 mins...


----------



## Guiness (Oct 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> Based 4N, I arrive at MIA at 11:45 PM tomorrow my time.
> I'll be back home and ready to get back in my prime.



damn

so late

;_;


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 12, 2013)

Urgot top and adc Kennen are completely legit
Urgot fucks melees like Yorick. 

Dont dare judge picks in Bronze.
Also to the Amumu guy,  face a counterjungler who knows what he is doing. Youll cry. A Shaco i met once as a herbivore jungler left me scars


----------



## Morglay (Oct 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Urgot top and adc Kennen are completely legit
> Urgot fucks melees like Yorick.
> 
> Dont dare judge picks in Bronze.
> Also to the Amumu guy,  face a counterjungler who knows what he is doing. Youll cry. A Shaco i met once as a herbivore jungler left me scars



Ikr, had a game a while ago with against a Lee jungle and extremely aggressive mid Trynda... As a Naut, they contested every buff, every camp, everything. Whilst the other lanes pushed hard so I had no back up except for an underfed Grag. Needless to say we lost horrifically.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 12, 2013)

Woop woop.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 12, 2013)

Why did Didi get a ban


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 12, 2013)

Gogeta, do you happen to have that damage + penetration vs. health + armor chart on hand?  I'm trying to explain to my friend why building against what the enemy team is building > following build guides.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 12, 2013)

pornography


----------



## Maerala (Oct 12, 2013)

A bit odd out of context.


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2013)

Chausie said:


> pornography


----------



## Chausie (Oct 12, 2013)

what didi was banned for

and i appreciate the nice gif darth


----------



## Maerala (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you for the link to computers, Hady. :33 I'm looking into them, not that I know what any of the specs mean.


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2013)

Chausie said:


> what didi was banned for





Maerala said:


> Thank you for the link to computers, Hady. :33 I'm looking into them, not that I know what any of the specs mean.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 12, 2013)

adrian u illiterate cuban hermano chi chi si esta muy bien!


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 12, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Gogeta, do you happen to have that damage + penetration vs. health + armor chart on hand?  I'm trying to explain to my friend why building against what the enemy team is building > following build guides.



I really don't remember which one you are talking about, however i'll give you a few links which could help you out




Most important formula however is this one


Eg:
If the enemy has low Armor flat ArPen is very good.
Imagine a target with 50 armor, and you had 100 DMG without ArPen. Your actual damage would be 67~.
Now, if you had full ArPen Rune Page (19~ ArPen), Youmuu's and Brutalizer (So extra 30 ArPen, and let's take it that the enemy's armor would be 0 instead of 1 for simplicity sake) *-this is assuming your AD would somehow still stay 100, again this is just for simplicity's sake-* you would do true damage because

100 (AD) x (100/100 + (Where the armor would now be 0 due to the ArPen)) = 100 x 1 = 100 damage done.
Hopefully this wasn't too complicated. Not sure if this will convince your friend but it's worth a try.


About effective health, i can try to find the chart but i don't recall the other one - However, it was a S2 chart (where Penetration was calculated differently and Resistances were better than Health, where as now Health is bought much more often) and it's a bit more complicated due to champion kits - those like Warwick built mainly resistances due to healing.

Those with inbuilt resistances built a bit more HP, etc.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 12, 2013)

Darth said:


>



oh darth, you sure do know how to make a girl happy


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 12, 2013)

Didi didn't even post any porn, it was some bare ass and side boob, no nipples.

Which has always been allowed on NF.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I really don't remember which one you are talking about


The one that had "counters" and "scale together" arrows on the axis.  You were using it to explain why items like Randuin's and Visage were bought more often than Warmog's and Frozen Heart.



> however i'll give you a few links which could help you out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This helps.  Thanks.



> About effective health, i can try to find the chart but i don't recall the other one - However, it was a S2 chart (where Penetration was calculated differently and Resistances were better than Health, where as now Health is bought much more often) and it's a bit more complicated due to champion kits - those like Warwick built mainly resistances due to healing.
> 
> Those with inbuilt resistances built a bit more HP, etc.



I see, makes sense.  If you can find it that'd be cool, not entirely necessary though as it is S2.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 12, 2013)

Here it is, i found the EHP guide



GL


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 12, 2013)

Godlike.  Thanks.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 12, 2013)

Someone in the Cafe has a really unappealing sig of some anime bitch wearing pants that outline some really fat vagoo lips.

That seems worse than no0d butts and side boob.



4N said:


> adrian u illiterate cuban hermano chi chi si esta muy bien!



Go back to France.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 12, 2013)

oh no, not the vagoo lips!


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2013)

Chausie said:


> oh darth, you sure do know how to make a girl happy





Maerala said:


> Go back to France.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 12, 2013)

i like this darth. 

please don't change, darth


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

All this Cucumberbatch gif need to go


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 12, 2013)

No, it needs to stay permanently.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> All this Cucumberbatch gif need to go



you can shut up



Vae said:


> No, it needs to stay permanently.



vae knows what's happening


----------



## Morglay (Oct 12, 2013)

Lucky Vae. Who is this weak chinned fellow you seem to be spamming all over the thread?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2013)

Less than 30 hours remains.
Before I shatter these chains.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 12, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdroeDSpoGU[/youtube]

Wipe yourself off man, you dead.

I love the old dunkey videos


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

Chaus you watch Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2013)

Just played with a jungle twitch on my team, good times.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Chaus you watch Lord of the Rings?



me? no



Morglay said:


> Lucky Vae. Who is this weak chinned fellow you seem to be spamming all over the thread?



someone special


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

Well you should now since Cucumberpatch is going to voice Smaug the Dragon.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 12, 2013)

isn't that the hobbit?


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

It's the same series.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 12, 2013)

What is a good MMR btw? I dropped morbidly recently.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2013)

2500+ is pretty good.
Get it if you could.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's the same series.



same universe, different stories

like the lion the witch and the wardrobe and prince caspian


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

Just watch it already


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 12, 2013)

Lollipoppy is just a creepy skin.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 12, 2013)

So I just finished watching The Office finale.


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

I could never bring myself to watch the office.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 12, 2013)

First off, he's both Smaug and The Necromancer, get it right.

Secondly, Chausie doesn't watch movies because her life and childhood sucks.

Thirdly, Chausie, it is the same series because it's set in the same universe.
Just like how everything in Star Wars is the same series even though it's thousands of years apart.


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> It's the same series.





Go die in a fire.


----------



## αce (Oct 12, 2013)

benedict cumberbatch is the only man i would ever go gay for


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> First off, he's both Smaug and The Necromancer, get it right.
> 
> Secondly, Chausie doesn't watch movies because her life and childhood sucks.
> 
> ...





Darth said:


> Go die in a fire.



Who is right and who is wrong


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> First off, he's both Smaug and The Necromancer, get it right.
> 
> Secondly, Chausie doesn't watch movies because her life and childhood sucks.
> 
> ...



You disappoint me Vae...


----------



## αce (Oct 12, 2013)

_technically_ speaking, the hobbit and the lord of the rings trilogy is part of the same series


----------



## αce (Oct 12, 2013)

although i am one of those people who separates the two in any conversations


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

3 to 1 Darth. You will lose this one


----------



## Guiness (Oct 12, 2013)

benedict cumberbatch would go gay for benedict cumberbatch


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2013)

Guys, I have a major dilemma, I really need to start packing.
But I'm exhausted, I wanna sleep, don't have time to be slacking.


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

Pay a hooker to pack for you.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Pay a hooker to pack for you.


*YOU LOSE*
-17 IQ


----------



## Chausie (Oct 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Just watch it already



eh, maybe one day



Vae said:


> First off, he's both Smaug and The Necromancer, get it right.
> 
> Secondly, Chausie doesn't watch movies because her life and childhood sucks.
> 
> ...



i'm starting to watch some films

but then i remember i gotta watch star trek

and theres all these tv series starting again or that i need to watch too

also same universe, different stories, just like i said. i didn't say what he said was wrong, just that calling the story by a different name was!



4N said:


> benedict cumberbatch would go gay for benedict cumberbatch



apparently he doesnt liek the way he looks  



αce said:


> benedict cumberbatch is the only man i would ever go gay for



ace understands


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow.

God why am I matched with a dude who just feeds middle entire game and says

"gg"

"surrender"

FATHER WHY HAVE YOU FORSAKEN ME


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

tbh why wouldn't you surrender? I hate when people don't surrender despite how there is no chance of winning. It's a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2013)

RemChu said:


> FATHER WHY HAVE YOU FORSAKEN ME



Is it bad that when I read this my first thought was "oh hey that's a lyric from Chop Suey"?


----------



## Morglay (Oct 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Pay a hooker to pack for you.



I see absolutely nothing wrong with this.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> tbh why wouldn't you surrender? I hate when people don't surrender despite how there is no chance of winning. It's a waste of everyone's time.


2 mins into the game!?!?!?!


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

RemChu said:


> 2 mins into the game!?!?!?!



That's what happens when you have the luck of the irish.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2013)

guy is cancer


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

RemChu said:


> guy is cancer



or just a bad swain


----------



## Chausie (Oct 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> That's what happens when you have the luck of the irish.



huh

wat

-----


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

I have anger issues.


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2013)

Adrian you piece of shit, I wasn't the only one who predicted that the Ahri nerfs would destroy her.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2013)

Dude duo with me @ Original Sin.

Going to go watch a movie first though.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2013)

and cut myself


MY TEAMMATES ARE SATAN


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Dude duo with me @ Original Sin.
> 
> Going to go watch a movie first though.



I try not to duo with Bronze players unless they're irl friends so I can coach them in game while they're sitting next to me. 

No offense though. I'm sure you're a decent player. It's just that the skill gap is relatively large and you might end up laning against a gold player who would just outplay you super hard and snowball the game.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm duoing with you 

woops meant to say not 

and

meant to ask original sin o.o 

and...

just lol @ the games I had today


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 12, 2013)

I duo'd with a silver friend of mine before. Can't tell if that was a more toxic game or the whole day of ranked today was.

Plat feels like Silver all over again.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2013)

Like last game I played, my team picks like no cc for both jungler and top. Both pick squishy. neither of them snowball..


its like they put zero thought into how they were going to try and impact the game.

Trynd
and Yi isnta lock

like damn   I'm just going to start playing cheesy no armor no magic resist and blow the shit out of everything and move to the next lane, rinse and repeat. 

-_-


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 12, 2013)

The attitudes in ranked lately have been pretty toxic. I wonder if it's cause the reset is getting closer and people just gets really anxious.

Or you know. It's the weekends.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> Adrian you piece of shit, I wasn't the only one who predicted that the Ahri nerfs would destroy her.



l0l Our conversation was before the actual changes were revealed. Although I haven't read the changes yet because I don't care about Ahri. 

But really, how are we defining destroy? As in she won't be used competitively anymore? Lux got a 10 movement speed reduction and a small increase to her ult's cooldown back when everyone was screaming bloody murder about how OP she was and has since then kind of disappeared. That doesn't mean she's bad, she's just not gross OP (anymore?). And professional players will only use the absolute best (for the most part) because it's their job to win.

If you like her you'll continue to play her regardless of how she ends up; if you were just riding the freelo train you'll move on to whatever is OP next.


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

Everything from the last movie brought feels.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2013)

Triforce Akali coming to a game near you.
When she dashes what are you going to do?


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

buy armor and pink wards.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 12, 2013)

Akali is an AP champion.

Oz pls


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

But you'd get triforce if you have some ad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2013)

Build her as a bruiser for mid-late game transition.
Her base damage is still super strong in a 1v1 position.


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

play a game and post results.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2013)

Less than two days.
Til I make the big plays.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 12, 2013)

you not gonna spend some time with friends and family first?


----------



## Chausie (Oct 12, 2013)

wait idk why i asked that, i wouldn't spend time with family even if i had been away from them for so long


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2013)

I am, which is why I won't play until Monday afternoon.
I'll be there at midnight my time, my arrival is soon.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2013)

Triforce akali 

 Phoenix Kami would disapprove.


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2013)

Always love your family chaus


----------



## Chausie (Oct 12, 2013)

never said i didn't love them! how dare you assume


----------



## Maerala (Oct 12, 2013)

Is it weird that I had a dream kind of about you, Chausie?

I was in Ireland for some reason, totally unrelated, but while he was there Dream Adrian thought it'd be fun to visit Chausie. But I woke up before he could. 

I have also previously had dreams involving Hady, Vae, and Ace.

I spend too much time here.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 12, 2013)

no dreams about me?

fck u too hoe


----------



## Chausie (Oct 12, 2013)

i am sure that dream chausie would have been delighted to meet dream adrian, shame it couldn't happen


----------



## Maerala (Oct 12, 2013)

4N said:


> no dreams about me?
> 
> fck u too hoe



It took you years to send me pics, how is my mind supposed to conjure you up. 



Chausie said:


> i am sure that dream chausie would have been delighted to meet dream adrian, shame it couldn't happen



One day!


----------



## Guiness (Oct 13, 2013)

Maerala said:


> It took you years to send me pics, how is my mind supposed to conjure you up.



cubans have no imagination


----------



## Maerala (Oct 13, 2013)

Kyle, that's ro0d.

Manny is right there.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 13, 2013)

Adrian told me the dream he had about me was sexual.

On another note, I should REALLY get around to hitting Plat.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 13, 2013)

My view of Kyle is that he's a man from Jamaica with dreadlocks that walks around with weed and a rifle in the army base.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> My view of Kyle is that he's a man from Jamaica with dreadlocks that walks around with weed and a rifle in the army base.


...........................



we aren't even allowed to grow that much hair in the military. pls die. 

and i don't smoke maryjane... anymore. i quit that life.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 13, 2013)

Sure you can't.

Sure you did.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> Adrian told me the dream he had about me was sexual.
> 
> On another note, I should REALLY get around to hitting Plat.



That could've been any blonde Swedish boy, it was a very large boarding school.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 13, 2013)

What the fuck counters Kayle top?


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What the fuck counters Kayle top?


Elise or Panth


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 13, 2013)

Something else that is actually usable in the late game.

Plus both of them have mana problems early.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 13, 2013)

You have to go super aggressive with a gap closer on her early to bully her out of lane.


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2013)

Try Irelia, *Jax*, Jarvan, Jayce, *Yorick, *Rumble.


The bold'd are super effective.

Yorick, she can't do shit to you past level 4 without jungler.

Jax, if you get a kill past level 6 or 20+cs advantage you won.
 Dodge and stun the shit out of her.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't think I remember the last time anyone used Yorick in a ranked game. W/e, I played Nasus and it was winnable, only cause my jungler ganked for me early and Nasus wither + jungle gank = dead enemy laner. I might try Jax next time though. Also Kayle is pretty decent against Jayce.


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2013)

Got the info from a guide written by one of the 10 Kayle mains. Mmmmm was in the match up section skimmed it.
only 2 that he labeled as difficult were those 2, everything else was easy to medium for the guy.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 13, 2013)

Play Rumble.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 13, 2013)

Xin can wreck her early too, but he's not exactly the strongest top laner anymore.


----------



## Nim (Oct 13, 2013)

Can someone explain me the whole snowball thing?
Does it only apply to top champs, because I only see the word in connection with top? How can I use it efficiently? And which champs are best for it?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 13, 2013)

Snowball is a term used for when you get an advantage and it keeps growing because you abuse the fact that you're stronger, it can happen in any lane but the snowball effect is stronger in top lane than any other lane because the champions usually scale harder and it's isolated.

Obviously it's called snowballing because when you roll a snowball through the snow, it gets bigger and bigger.

Using it effectively is just something that comes with knowing the limits of your champion and the enemy champion, allowing you to bully someone out of the lane by pushing the advantage.
Typical snowball champs would be people like Akali, Katarina, Kassadin, Riven, Renekton, Rengar and so on, champs that can abuse their gained strength better through a massive increase of power spike by 1 item.


----------



## Chocochip (Oct 13, 2013)

It applies to any champ. Some snowball harder than others(Kas, Leblanc, Darius, etc.) but any champ can snowball.


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2013)

top 10 Kayle mains* 

woops


----------



## Nim (Oct 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> Snowball is a term used for when you get an advantage and it keeps growing because you abuse the fact that you're stronger, it can happen in any lane but the snowball effect is stronger in top lane than any other lane because the champions usually scale harder and it's isolated.
> 
> Obviously it's called snowballing because when you roll a snowball through the snow, it gets bigger and bigger.
> 
> ...





Chocochip said:


> It applies to any champ. Some snowball harder than others(Kas, Leblanc, Darius, etc.) but any champ can snowball.



Ohh okay thanks 
Won't be able to use this information much though because I can't build very well. I'm just buying the stuff that is recommended or I saw someone stomping with an item


----------



## Darth (Oct 13, 2013)

Maerala said:


> l0l Our conversation was before the actual changes were revealed. Although I haven't read the changes yet because I don't care about Ahri.
> 
> But really, how are we defining destroy? As in she won't be used competitively anymore? Lux got a 10 movement speed reduction and a small increase to her ult's cooldown back when everyone was screaming bloody murder about how OP she was and has since then kind of disappeared. That doesn't mean she's bad, she's just not gross OP (anymore?). And professional players will only use the absolute best (for the most part) because it's their job to win.
> 
> If you like her you'll continue to play her regardless of how she ends up; if you were just riding the freelo train you'll move on to whatever is OP next.


ur dumb. read the post before giving your opinion stupidhead. these are far worse than a small ms nerf and a cd nerf to her ultimate. 


Vae said:


> My view of Kyle is that he's a man from Jamaica with dreadlocks that walks around with weed and a rifle in the army base.



this sounds accurate.


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2013)

Kyle were you born in the U.S?


----------



## Morglay (Oct 13, 2013)

After i beat a Zed, Lee and fed Garen 1v1 on my Lulu we won the game and I am into my qualifiers. I fucking love this champ.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> What the fuck counters Kayle top?



AD or AP?

Although Jax and Jarvan do well, however

If the Jax doesn't combo correctly, he will get kited and chunked.
However, if Jarvan misses his E-Q Combo, he is dead cause he has far worse base stats.

The former is lower risk-lower reward the latter is higher risk - higher reward
Just abuse the times her E is down and hide in brushes when it isn't.
I would imagine Rengar to do pretty well too against her (with sufficient aggro play) but personally i haven't gone against a Kayle top in a while.
She is relatively a safe pick so being melee in general you are at a disadvantage.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 13, 2013)

AP Sona on ARAM.

What's there not to love?


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 13, 2013)

Soraka, Sona, AP Kog, Fiddle, Kat, Nidalee and Yi are the worst champions to face in ARAM

They are broken on that map.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2013)

The end is near.
But do not fear.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 13, 2013)

Was sitting in church waiting for the sacrament, suddenly the speakers randomly pick up a frequency from the church across the street and we start hearing them name the numbers for who was gonna win the lottery.

Cut out at the last number, I was sure I was the winner.

Nah but that shit was fucking hilarious


----------



## Darth (Oct 13, 2013)

What was the lottery prize?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 13, 2013)

Hell if I know, it came from another church and we didn't hear what you win.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Soraka, Sona, AP Kog, Fiddle, Kat, Nidalee and Yi are the worst champions to face in ARAM
> 
> They are broken on that map.



yi isn't that bad to face any more. kat is only good if you let her get away with jumping into your team and ulting. 

janna is also really good. heal, poke, disengage, massive shield. all from a distance so it's hard to even touch her.

karma is great too, high poke and an aoe shield. people still seem surprised that her q does a lot of damage.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 13, 2013)

2 promos 2 afkers 2 losses. The curse of playing support in a promo.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 13, 2013)

Morglay said:


> 2 promos 2 afkers 2 losses. The curse of playing support in a promo.



That and the curse of playing weekend solo que. My last promos that I played last weekend also consisted of 1 afk and 1 mid or troll (he didn't get mid and didn't disappoint on his threat). That's why I vowed to never que on weekends again XD


----------



## Nim (Oct 13, 2013)

meeeeeh such an easy win and only got 2 LP :<
97 now... soooooooo close! Darth.. if you read this.... I NEED YOU


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> My view of Kyle is that he's a man from Jamaica with dreadlocks that walks around with weed and a rifle in the army base.



I see fat black dude with a naruto shirt


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 13, 2013)

Don't know why but I've spent the last hour going through a reddit thread containing the most brutal crimes in the last 200 years of human history.

I knew about a few of them, but man this just reminds me how terrible humanity is, I've even seen one of the videos in a murder case that was linked which is basically 4 minutes of 2 teenagers beating a 40 year old man to death with a hammer and screwdriver in his face.

Saw it a few years ago, never gonna forget that shit 

I blame the internet for my fucked up personality.


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2013)

Or maybe you wanna be crazy


----------



## Chausie (Oct 13, 2013)

you can't blame the internet for that vae, many people have seen and read the exact same things and yet don't have the same 'internet persona'


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 13, 2013)

People who has seen all the shit I've seen are just as fucked up as me.

I've yet to meet a single person who has seen everything I have and isn't a bit fucked up.

You don't even understand the things I've seen Chausie, you never will.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 13, 2013)

uh, i don't suppose one of you is requesting password changes on my LoL accounts?

just got some emails telling me i requested a password change, when i did not


----------



## Guiness (Oct 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> this sounds accurate.



:\





RemChu said:


> Kyle were you born in the U.S?



yes i was. don't mind my accent bro.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 13, 2013)

ye vae, because i don't use the internet and when i do, i stick to fluffy things like neopets and horseland. 

i could say the exact same line about you not understanding things i've seen, and that you never will. there is no way either of us could confirm or deny the statement! what a silly thing to say


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2013)

Chausie said:


> you can't blame the internet for that vae, many people have seen and read the exact same things and yet don't have the same 'internet persona'


If you dwell on disturbing things, it tends to stick with you. As long as he isn't doing it in excess he should be ok....

but I know how he feels I think.



4N said:


> :\
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh yeah I figured you were American. 
I um couldn't really tell you have an accent. 

lol


Btw, I was in my room, home alone. and heard two distinct knocks on my ceiling.

I fucking have a ghost in the house.

lol


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> Don't know why but I've spent the last hour going through a reddit thread containing the most brutal crimes in the last 200 years of human history.
> 
> I knew about a few of them, but man this just reminds me how terrible humanity is, I've even seen one of the videos in a murder case that was linked which is basically 4 minutes of 2 teenagers beating a 40 year old man to death with a hammer and screwdriver in his face.
> 
> ...



Can I see that reddit thread? I probably read it but it might not be the same one. 

I've seen a lot of fucked up things but it actually interests me. I had a thing for psychology when I was taking some courses in it but I never pursued it.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 13, 2013)

ye things do stick with you. but blaming it for being a twat is a bit silly.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 13, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rUMa8bFbqo[/youtube]


----------



## Chausie (Oct 13, 2013)

Maerala said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rUMa8bFbqo[/youtube]



and adrian pretty much summed up the current conversation in one go!

i love you sometimes, dude

also i can't seem to get onto euw, yet i know it's working as i'm watching a stream of someone on euw


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2013)

Stop being self-pitying Vae, take it from someone who has been there.
You just gotta man up and stay strong through it all, the worlds not fair.


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

well i officially hate jinx's song now


----------



## Chausie (Oct 13, 2013)

if you don't like it ace, just disable login music.

(i can't hear the song at all, and i have login music enabled. it just won't play for me)


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2013)

op of the season

[youtube]pNspJFv4kVY[/youtube]


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

lol vae you're a pussy
i've seen things just as bad as you

for fucks sake i was shown the pictures of japanese soldiers impaling chinese babies on bayonets when i was like 7 years old
then i heard about their human experiments with live human flaying


it only got worse once i discovered the morbidly disturbing part of the internet and liveleak
then seeing people get beat to death with hammers, nails and people getting their heads cut off by cartel drug lords only became common

sadly i can open the morbid part of reddit and not blink an eye any longer
im pretty much desensitized to everything
oh well








you're not fucked up because of the things the internet has shown you
you're just fucked



but to be fair, my psychology professor once told me i had borderline sociopathic behaviour


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

ACTUALLY there is one thing that is going to stick with me forever
there was this one case where this one guy had a sex partner, who im not even going to call his mistress because he and his wife were divorced


well, she beat their kid to death with a baseball bat and i saw the morgue images
im never going to forget

it wasnt just that his skull was fragmented and poking out of his skull
it was the look on his face


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

well i found the link if anyone wants to ruin their afternoon


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2013)

Show me. Also, I like how crazy we kind of are


----------



## Maerala (Oct 13, 2013)

αce said:


> but to be fair, my psychology professor once told me i had borderline sociopathic behaviour


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

@adrian

it was mostly because i gave no fucks about the well being of others in class discussions but i don't think that qualifies are being a sociopath. im pretty normal.


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

well i was wrong
turns out it was his mistress
and it was a hammer not a baseball bat


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2013)

How sad. I find it odd that i'd feel sick seeing gore irl but online it's like eh.

Still sad though. And the way they remove his skin. What a job.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 13, 2013)

images of 'messy' deaths are worse than the ones you see of say, gang murders, to me. like the ones you see of people whose head was skinned and had their penis removed then placed in their hand. with pubic hair, even. if you know the pic i'm on about? 

idk, it mught be fake. i thought it was at first. just seemed so odd.

i mean, i know that that guy would have been tortured to death, but it doesn't get to me anywhere near as much as seeing an image of a 'messy' death.

i guess one is planned and carried out with purpose, the other is just mad violence for the sake of violence. first one seems like it could have been faked by some sort of shock artist, the other so wild that there is no way it could be faked.


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

> The body was lying naked in the middle of the bed, the shoulders flat  but the axis of the body inclined to the left side of the bed. The head  was turned on the left cheek. The left arm was close to the body with  the forearm flexed at a right angle and lying across the abdomen. The  right arm was slightly abducted from the body and rested on the  mattress. The elbow was bent, the forearm supine with the fingers  clenched. The legs were wide apart, the left thigh at right angles to  the trunk and the right forming an obtuse angle with the .
> The whole of the surface of the abdomen and thighs was removed and the  abdominal cavity emptied of its viscera. The breasts were cut off, the  arms mutilated by several jagged wounds and the face hacked beyond  recognition of the features. The tissues of the neck were severed all  round down to the bone.
> The viscera were found in various parts viz: the uterus and kidneys with  one breast under the head, the other breast by the right foot, the  liver between the feet, the intestines by the right side and the spleen  by the left side of the body. The flaps removed from the abdomen and  thighs were on a table.
> The bed clothing at the right corner was saturated with blood, and on  the floor beneath was a pool of blood covering about two feet square.  The wall by the right side of the bed and in a line with the neck was  marked by blood which had struck it in several places.
> ...


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2013)

Anyway, Afternoon not ruined. I had to pick up a ducklings head once since it was ripped off and a ground hog who's stomach was falling out.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 13, 2013)

we had to study jack the ripper in school! and james bulger



a kid who was taken and murdered by two other kids.

we did a bit on fred west too



but that may have just been as it was a local case.


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2013)

Spanish Inquisition changed me man.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 13, 2013)

Satan.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 13, 2013)

wow

what happened to james bulger was so sad


----------



## Chausie (Oct 13, 2013)

look up the interviews with the killers


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2013)

Are you guys really having a pissing contest with disturbing stuff you've seen?
Do you realize how pathetic you all seem right now? Not trying to be mean.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 13, 2013)

i think that video of maknoon kennen and jungle j4 cammping that ryze level 1 was the most distubing thing ive seen


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 13, 2013)

also some of the ahri nerfs got reverted

Fox-Fire
  -Revert the change to spell type (i.e., gets full effect from rylai's again) and update the tooltip
  -Slight reduction in mana cost
  Charm
  -Damage amp now works with the true damage from orb of deception
  -Slight reduction in mana cost
  Spirit Rush
  -Revert the change to the timer (i.e., up to 10 seconds again)
  -Add a visual effect that shows when ahri has at least one stack of  spirit rush (i.e., vfx turn on after using 1st dash, turn off after 3rd  dash or the spell times out)


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

> i think that video of maknoon kennen and jungle j4 cammping that ryze level 1 was the most distubing thing ive seen


touche


> Do you realize how pathetic you all seem right now? Not trying to be mean.



i could say some pretty mean things right now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2013)

When I come back I'm bringing Ashe mid like it's 2010.
Smart choice, just like it was at the time way back when.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> Are you guys really having a pissing contest with disturbing stuff you've seen?
> Do you realize how pathetic you all seem right now? Not trying to be mean.



i wasn't trying to have a pissing contest, i was trying to share knowledge which is common in england.

people are exposed to disturbing shit all the time, at all ages, using it as an excuse to be a twat just isn't right.

to me, it's akin to blaming games for people being violent. 

teaching 14 year olds about murderers doesn't turn them into murderers themselves.


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

> people are exposed to disturbing shit all the time, at all ages, using it as an excuse to be a twat just isn't right.
> 
> to me, it's akin to blaming games for people being violent.


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2013)

There are people on my facebook comparing SnK to Guilty Crown and Fairy Tail. Is this real life?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 13, 2013)

lolwut

Fairy Tail is trash

Guilty Crown was good imo. OST was amazing. It does get a bit too mushy tho at some points.

SnK is pretty gold right now tho. Sucks the manga is monthly. Its been a while since a manga piqued my curiosity like how SnK has. So much mystery.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 13, 2013)

αce said:


> lol vae you're a pussy
> i've seen things just as bad as you



If you are complaining about being able to see go and bitch about it to one of these monsters you love complaining about. I am sure they will help you out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dear diary.

Today I felt good, I attempted to resolve a complete stranger's problem. I think I will reward myself to a biscuit and some interwebz pornography people have been raving about. So as not to seem like I am attempting to be altruistic.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 13, 2013)

just had a 40min ARAM as kata

she's not very fun when people aim all their cc on you


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

they call me
the god riven


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2013)

Gunblade, Triforce, GA, SV, Hourglass Akali is coming son.
Playing with that crazy build is gonna be so much fun.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 13, 2013)

sweet mother

qtpie's twitch chat is the best thing to have ever happened to qtpie's stream. so genius.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 13, 2013)

Played a 50 minute game as Nasus. Was too close of a game until their Lee Sin kicked me into their Cait in a teamfight and I was able to kill her and my team killed the rest.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 13, 2013)

Also now that Pobelter is no longer on curse, I really could care less for that team.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 13, 2013)

what's so special about pobelter that means your whole interest in the team is gone without him?


----------



## Guiness (Oct 13, 2013)

in terms of hype, you could consider him the rekkles of NA. talented player but not exactly in the pro scene. in his case its because of studies. thats what i've read about him at least.

if this is his senior year, then maybe he'll be lucky in s5. im disappointed Crs wouldn't give him a shot. he sound like he really wanted to play professionally.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 13, 2013)

He's just really young and still in high school but he's really good (in solo que). I was hoping to see him play professionally like he did before but he had some issues (school).

Oh well. :/ It depends who they bring next for the mid laner. I'm just a bit upset that they kicked him but I guess it's understandable that they want someone to devote their time practicing instead of going to school and playing. 

Still, he has two accounts in challenger. If he can do that, I don't see why they wouldn't allow him to play and go to school.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 13, 2013)

Am I the only one who experiences shit like client freezing/laptop going unresponsive because of lol?

I'd like to believe it's the server, because if it keeps going I'll probs quit playing. Don't want to destroy my laptop for a game.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> He's just really young and still in high school but he's really good (in solo que). I was hoping to see him play professionally like he did before but he had some issues (school).
> 
> Oh well. :/ It depends who they bring next for the mid laner. I'm just a bit upset that they kicked him but I guess it's understandable that they want someone to devote their time practicing instead of going to school and playing.
> 
> Still, he has two accounts in challenger. If he can do that, I don't see why they wouldn't allow him to play and go to school.



there's more that goes into a team than just having the spare time to play a lot. didn't they say he wouldn't be able to make analysist sessions?


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2013)

Curse was in the right. Even if he is good you need to be a team to win games. At the same time if he's as good as he is claimed to be then be should quit school. Money shouldn't be a problem when working for curse.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Curse was in the right. Even if he is good you need to be a team to win games. At the same time if he's as good as he is claimed to be then be should quit school. Money shouldn't be a problem when working for curse.



and what of his future?

he can still play next year


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2013)

Wait, when was THROWbelter considered a prodigy, like, what?
And I'm sure they have much better candidates than a solo queue nut.


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Oct 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Can I see that reddit thread? I probably read it but it might not be the same one.
> 
> I've seen a lot of fucked up things but it actually interests me. I had a thing for psychology when I was taking some courses in it but I never pursued it.





It was an old thread when I was just browsing around.

And Ace, the videos affected me when I was 13, I can watch just about anything now days without being disturbed by it, but I still contribute the videos and such to my fucked up behavior, and you're fucked up too so that doesn't exactly speak for your statement about how it's not the internets fault.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 13, 2013)

I remember reading about this case on the news when it happened.


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

> And Ace, the videos affected me when I was 13, I can watch just about  anything now days without being disturbed by it, but I still contribute  the videos and such to my fucked up behavior, *and you're fucked up too*  so that doesn't exactly speak for your statement about how it's not the  internets fault.




i know



> I remember reading about this case on the news when it happened.



i usually don't support capital punishment....but YUP


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 13, 2013)

Only time I've ever acted on anything that's made me snap IRL was when I was 14 and saw a person abusing an animal, a dog.

Knocked him out with a close by metal bar to the head, got away with it because I was under the sentencing age and he was an animal abuser.

Other than that I have too many disturbing thoughts, I'll never act on them just like most people, but just having them is weird.


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2013)

Anyone know a good website for studying Statistics? I'm failing the fucking class no matter how easy it may seem.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> Only time I've ever acted on anything that's made me snap IRL was when I was 14 and saw a person abusing an animal, a dog.
> 
> Knocked him out with a close by metal bar to the head, got away with it because I was under the sentencing age and he was an animal abuser.
> 
> Other than that I have too many disturbing thoughts, I'll never act on them just like most people, but just having them is weird.



What about when you pushed that one kid down the mountain and broke his legs or something?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 13, 2013)

That wasn't something that made me snap, it was something I did as a child of 7, not exactly the most rational age.


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

> Anyone know a good website for studying Statistics? I'm failing the fucking class no matter how easy it may seem.



if you're failing stats give up on life right now


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

> Wait, when was THROWbelter considered a prodigy, like, what?
> And I'm sure they have much better candidates than a solo queue nut.



wadstradamus?


he just got kicked apparently


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't get how the CEO's of Riot Games are so handsome.


> if you're failing stats give up on life right now



Fuck you it's literally the only class i have ever had a failing grade in in college.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 13, 2013)

Give up at life and just hang yourself.


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2013)

The test wasn't even hard. I don't know how i failed it. Unless he saw me helping my friends which i highly doubt. But there is this one dumb slut who i don't even know that tries to get answers from me.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 13, 2013)

Stats... how are you failing stats....  Anyways my brother uses Khan Academy when he's having trouble. I've never used it but here's the site 

But honestly I don't know how you can fail stats. 

Physics though. Fuck Physics, i barely pass my Physics Electricity and Magnetism class. 

And yeah I remember that thread Vae, I spent my time reading through it too but there are some replies I haven't seen before. I have to go through it again. I'm taking a class called Criminology so I might use one of these cases as part of my research paper.


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

idk why i bother playing ranked
i have like 14 kills and can one shot anyone

"hey guys, its warded in that area just b."

*eveyone proceeds to die in the same place*

then the enemy team takes baron and it was pretty much over at that point


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 13, 2013)

stats is easier than getting a liberal arts degree


----------



## Guiness (Oct 13, 2013)

αce said:


> idk why i bother playing ranked
> i have like 14 kills and can one shot anyone
> 
> "hey guys, its warded in that area just b."
> ...



victorious elise skin too strong. :c


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

losing when you're on the verge of winning is the worst feeling
only to have your team just take it away from you
i don't like to blame teammates because you can always do something better but holy fucking shit


nasus just wants to split all day even tho we can just 5v5 engage
ezreal can't auto attack or hit q to save his life

id rather get stomped to be honest


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2013)

Can I pull the "Best of Florida education" card?


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

this is the angriest i've been at this game in like 2 years
genome i need you


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 13, 2013)

ace ill be on the next two days

ill be there

gf too strong rite now tho


----------



## Guiness (Oct 13, 2013)

αce said:


> losing when you're on the verge of winning is the worst feeling
> only to have your team just take it away from you
> i don't like to blame teammates because you can always do something better but holy fucking shit
> 
> ...





αce said:


> this is the angriest i've been at this game in like 2 years
> genome i need you



oh i had a similar feeling earlier. in one game, all the lanes are winning then all of a sudden bot lane begins to flunk against lucian and sona. say gg cuz lucian wrecked all o fus.

then the game after next our graves freezes bot while the enemy team pushes through mid towers 1 to 3 and get an 14 min inhib.

i was like dafuq.



Lord Genome said:


> ace ill be on the next two days
> 
> ill be there
> 
> gf too strong rite now tho



how does your gf feel about your closet relationship with ace? 

---------

and somehow after such dumb losses, play a ranked game where everyone is awfully quite, doesn't say a word, both my team and the enemy and we pubstomp for a 20 min surrender. like what the hell???

if only every ranked game could be like that  in ranked people have a habit of just chatting too much and it annoys me greatly because they are trying too hard. sigh.


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

im still angry
about that game

it was that bad


----------



## Maerala (Oct 13, 2013)

I should've just topped. Nasus was strong but he was useless.


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

i think the problem was the ezreal who couldn't auto attack or hit a q


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2013)

i know that feeling, since now i am restricted in chat it's even worse. and I'm the adc.

for me Tower>Dragon but my team of chinos don't know.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm having fun in normals by myself.

It's a lonely life.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 13, 2013)

WAD IS BACK


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 13, 2013)

> Cynical Strike (4:54): Calm down
> REJECT IN EXILE (4:54): pls
> dnt spoil my moment
> can i just
> ...



Life is so easy


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 13, 2013)

> REJECT IN EXILE (4:54): so
> how are you feeling mate?
> rehab success?
> Cynical Strike (4:55): It was good, more successful than I expected
> ...



I fucking love myself so much.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 13, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL




very good Vae, well done sir. 

i should have known tho. WAD said ealrier int he thread he wouldnt be home by midnight. thought he got back earlier. wishful thinking at its best lol.


----------



## αce (Oct 13, 2013)

w.e.
just gonna wait for genome or something
i can't play this game


----------



## Magic (Oct 13, 2013)

SnK is low tech gundam.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 13, 2013)

CT retires.


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2013)

He'll probably try to be an analyst or a coach.


----------



## αce (Oct 14, 2013)

ct has been casting for a while
that's probably what he's going to do
or return to the military


in other news
i won a game
zed thank you


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2013)

Ace you played the sin role really well. 
gg


----------



## αce (Oct 14, 2013)

you did pretty good
saved bot lane from snowballing too hard
and got xin first blood

that cass was bad tho


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2013)

I could have ignited for the first blood.  Not greedy like that when xin vs singed. o.o


----------



## Santí (Oct 14, 2013)

A KING WITHOUT GREED IS WORST THAN A FIGUREHEAD.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 14, 2013)

mothafcking iskandar 

how u been santi?


----------



## Santí (Oct 14, 2013)

I almost got killed by a disease carrying Mosquito.

OP as fuck.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2013)

LoL.

Does Life steal have a cap on it?

Seems like 31% was low for what I had on my nasus ._.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2013)

Hope you feel better Santi.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 14, 2013)

35min login queue at 7am on a monday morning on euw

wtf


----------



## Tsunami (Oct 14, 2013)

hi everyone. I drew this picture of Heimerdonger in 5 minutes. I am yet to lose a game with him



fuck broken images.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 14, 2013)

RemChu said:


> LoL.
> 
> Does Life steal have a cap on it?
> 
> Seems like 31% was low for what I had on my nasus ._.



There's no cap for it.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 14, 2013)

wow crs is just smh now

kick aphro and pobelter, both top challenger players.

quas is a nice addition, he is after in the top 4 of challenger, it should also be noted he barely even grinded his way there. got there with only 130 wins in ranked. statiscally, he is a beast. everyone raves about him as well.

but i dnt see where crs is going with all these changes.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 14, 2013)

What the fuck Curse...


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 14, 2013)

From what Reddit said, because the roster locks are tomorrow, curse snatching up Quas now screwed up ggLA royally. And people are speculating it was planned beforehand to basically dump pobelter and grabbing Quas from the start making pobelter the scapegoat and screwing up one of the amateur team. It's a ... stretchy theory, and I don't quite believe it but it sounds like its plausible :/

But Yazuki agreed to fill in for Quas, so ggLA is saved for now. 

However since Aphromoo got kicked, we don't know who's Curse's adc yet.

Also happy birthday Pobelter.


----------



## Darth (Oct 14, 2013)

Aphro had no say in Pobelter getting kicked?

ehhh  yeah fuck Curse. Aphromoo was pretty much the only player keeping me interested in them, but yeah now I don't care.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 14, 2013)

zekent seems nice, and he's in curse now

and that voyboy guy seems real nice!

though idk about the team anyway cause edward left


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh WTF! I was looking forward in seeing aphro back in the pro scene. Da fuq is that about.

I can see why they needed to kick Pobelter seeing how he still attends school and all, and he realistically can't just move over to Vegas for a full time job at his age. Especially for an uncertain thing like e-sports. Maybe after high school or if this was Korea. edit: jk he's apparently in college xD

But seriously, only Voyboy is the only thing keeping me slightly interested in curse, but at this point I don't see them making it back.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-R5Xeezwrqg[/YOUTUBE]
Not a real surprise here. But it's Cop

edit: whoops, meant to edit this post on top of my other one, w/e double post trlololool


----------



## Treerone (Oct 14, 2013)

Don't really care for Curse anymore. Hope they lose their LCS spot.

Velocity not looking too hot either in the NACL tournament.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 14, 2013)

Blue vs Ozone coming up.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 14, 2013)

Why am I getting matched with diamond players? o.o

Matchmaking can be weird, doesn't matter bronze, gold, diamond thrown into one game, and not even premades.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 14, 2013)

What the hell? A 50 minute queue at this time?


----------



## Darth (Oct 14, 2013)

gg Ozone's trash.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2013)

He hath returned and entered the realm of the living to become our shepherd.
Now...the most important question, who the hell can tell me my LoL password?


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 14, 2013)

It's the same as it always was but with a capital first letter, I even pm'ed you that when I changed it you retard.


----------



## Treerone (Oct 14, 2013)

Seems like Ozone only showed up for game 1.

Blue is looking pretty strong.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 14, 2013)

Wad I'll be on in a few hours


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh cop's back. I was actually interested to see how far LoLPro  was going to go with him. I don't know much about demonlul. Meh. 

I still don't understand Crs' decisions overall. I understand Quas decision to leave ggLA and to go to curse cause bigger organization and money. But still making a full roster change and then kicking two players while bringing back one of the former players confuse me. 

I don't think they planned on kicking Aphromoo so they needed Cop to fill his spot before the roster lock.

NA with the dramaz.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2013)

Running some errands, hit y'all up when I'm back.
If I suck too hard you're gonna have to cut me slack.


----------



## αce (Oct 14, 2013)

NA wouldn't be NA without drama
#1 in drama

last in everything else


----------



## Guiness (Oct 14, 2013)

apparently it was a single-handed decision from liquid to sack aphro and pobelter. it seemed like they were just 'trying' out for the position.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 14, 2013)

then why announce that they were in the team


----------



## Guiness (Oct 14, 2013)

queue's been dodged in the past 10 mins because the SAME people keep wanting mid and won't compromise for shit.

just wanna play a game. why humanity, WHY!?

some people. :\


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 14, 2013)

It was such a unprofessional and overall just a very douche bag way of doing it. He kicked them out the day before the team roster was gonna be locked in so it pretty much screwed pobelter and aphro on finding a new team that can qualify. They even almost screwed over ggLA when they took Quas away (Can't blame him though, dat money). Also, you don't have an official announcement that they are part of the team, then 5 days later announce it was only a trial run.

Curse has always been a mess though. It seems like every season/split they have a new roster.


----------



## αce (Oct 14, 2013)

idk why u left the 
who cares

just wasted my time
thanks


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 14, 2013)

I'll save you ace


----------



## Treerone (Oct 14, 2013)

They announced they were having tryouts. Why go through the trouble of changing your website and announcing you have a new team if you don't know if it's 100%? It was a douche move to kick Pobelter and Aphromoo and take Quas from ggLa a day before rosters need to be locked.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 14, 2013)

αce said:


> idk why u left the
> who cares
> 
> just wasted my time
> thanks



queue too painful bro

i felt like choking a defenseless animal. :c

must not be my morning. i;ll be back in like 20 mins or so if u are still on and want to play.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2013)

Man, today is so busy. WHERE IS MY LONG-EARNED REST?
Oh well, I'll be back in a few hours again. Errands I detest.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 14, 2013)

watching skt  t1 vs frost rebroadcast

piglet y u so good ;_;


----------



## Maerala (Oct 14, 2013)

Last night I played with someone whose summoner name was BlackAce21.

Just reporting that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2013)

Has Kyle relayed my order to you guys?
In an hour or two...all your boredom dies!


----------



## αce (Oct 14, 2013)

i leave at 5 and have to get ready by 4
so yeah


----------



## αce (Oct 14, 2013)

that euw super minion thread l0l
hady this is your curse for leaving NA


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2013)

I will be home for a bit at 3.
Now no excuse not to play with me. :33


----------



## Guiness (Oct 14, 2013)

we need to do an in-house again. a welcome back one for WAD


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2013)

I call dibs on killing WAD first.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 14, 2013)

If we could do the inhouse on EUW this time (and alternate each time we play)

That would be wonderful


----------



## αce (Oct 14, 2013)

ban ashe so wad can't fire arrows down mid


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 14, 2013)

I better start re-practicing my Nasus, Rammus, Jax, J4, Poppy, Rengar, and maybe a surprise new one? 

Which bans will you waste next?


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2013)

how come no one talked about the card game for League that was leaked to happen sometime.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm just gonna stop playing support.

Like I do it even when I'm higher pick so you guys don't have to 'cause no one likes it even though I'm also really bad at it.

But yeah fuck that.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2013)

Just save you're cc for when someone jumps on the adc during team fights.
ward, follow adc, rinse and repeat.

how can anyone suck at support.

unless you the initiating type.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 14, 2013)

damn

gotta carry every single lane. least they can do is listen to my calls. instead of making rotations, they are off doing their own solo q thing just because they are ahead. why must i have beg my team to do the right thing? 

what a diamond tutor(1 class but free so yay) of mine said is true: fck farm, just gank and babysit your team as jungler in bronze. its like they are kids and you have to scold them for doing the wrong thing.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 14, 2013)

meanwhile, i swear, qtpie's stream best thing ever.

qtpie: hey lisha, get your ass on line. gonna do some arams.
lisha: is that how you ask?
qtpie: what? don't you like when im affirmative?
lisha: yeah. affirmative, oh.

twitch chat: alpha donger!

love it


----------



## Treerone (Oct 14, 2013)

Played 3 games today. Did they teach a bunch of 5 year olds to play today or something? Quite possibly the worst 3 games I've ever played attitude wise from both teams.


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2013)

So SKT1 vs CJF is on now apparently. I think it's a re run though.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 14, 2013)

LOLOLOL free farm Jax... GG, I just took down the 2 outer towers and owned a 3 vs. 1. was Killed but took 3 with me


----------



## Treerone (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah that happened earlier today.

NA challenger tournament is on right now. Even in the challenger scene Velocity games are painful to watch.


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2013)

How did the Korean game go?


----------



## αce (Oct 14, 2013)

faker played leblanc
you know the result


samsung blue beat samsung ozone in a pretty close series
ozone looked much better than they did in the group stages


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2013)

DL on Jinx, "Bitch is OP"


----------



## Darth (Oct 14, 2013)

αce said:


> that euw super minion thread l0l
> hady this is your curse for leaving NA


yep. :/


Original Sin said:


> how come no one talked about the card game for League that was leaked to happen sometime.



Cause we need about it before anyway, and apparently it was just a test beta thing. Not actually confirmed yet. 

GGLA using Yazuki as their top laner and their Biscu as their mid laner vs Cognitive right now in the NACL. Bischu wrecking faces and taking names.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> yep. :/
> 
> 
> Cause we need about it before anyway, and apparently it was just a test beta thing. Not actually confirmed yet.
> ...



I just tuned in to see iDream trying to take down top turret only to get executed.

Awesome job.


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2013)

GGLA taking too long to end the game.


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2013)

[youtube]5GREFoOxcLA[/youtube]


----------



## Guiness (Oct 14, 2013)

i havent watched the hobbit or iron man 3 yet.

not even the dark knight rises.

i need to get on that shit.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2013)

The hobbit is a beautiful movie. :tea


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 14, 2013)

Not as good as the original trilogy.


----------



## Chausie (Oct 14, 2013)

original trilogy? the hobbit was written first, wasn't it?


----------



## αce (Oct 14, 2013)

they call me the child beater




> original trilogy? the hobbit was written first, wasn't it?



lord of the rings was written because the publisher wanted a sequel to the hobbit iirc
yeah he probably just messed up his wording

fixing for him

"not as good as the classic trilogy"


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 14, 2013)

Original movie trilogy.

He was talking about the movies, after all.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 15, 2013)

Hobbit was horrible.


----------



## OS (Oct 15, 2013)

I hope one day they do Simarillion.

Hobbit wasn't horrible but it was very long considering how long the original source is. Lotta stuff added. Tbf though i don't think fans would be satisfied with just 1 movie about the hobbit so of course they add more so fans aren't blue balled.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 15, 2013)

So I installed SC2 after I merged my battle.net accs.

0 achievement points and nothing ever achieved.

I basically lost all my progress


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2013)

Chausie said:


> original trilogy? the hobbit was written first, wasn't it?





αce said:


> they call me the child beater
> 
> 
> 
> ...




READING COMPREHENSION

DO YOU HAVE IT?


----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I hope one day they do Simarillion.
> 
> Hobbit wasn't horrible but it was very long considering how long the original source is. Lotta stuff added. Tbf though i don't think fans would be satisfied with just 1 movie about the hobbit so of course they add more so fans aren't blue balled.





There are so many things wrong with this post I don't even know where to begin. 

I SINCERELY hope they DO NOT MAKE a movie for the Silmarillion. A faster way to screw over an author's verse I dunno. 

They could make a movie out of ONE STORY in the Silmarillion. Say, Turrin's story. Or Beren's. But the whole thing?

Get the fuck out. 

And the only reason they made the Hobbit into a "trilogy" *sigh..* is that they wanted to milk MORE money out of the fanbase. That is literally the only reason.

Hobbit was a shit book anyway.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 15, 2013)

tolkien was a master of lore.

i'd love for a visual depiction of Beren and whoever his lover was. I forgot the name.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 15, 2013)

L?thien Tin?viel. Pretty sure she was the main character of that story. The Minstrel class in Lord of the Rings Online was based on her abilities.

Frankly The Silmarillion is probably not gonna get done in one movie. A TV show might work.



Darth said:


> Hobbit was a shit book anyway.



Oh my God thank you.


----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2013)

Maerala said:


> L?thien Tin?viel. Pretty sure she was the main character of that story. The Minstrel class in Lord of the Rings Online was based on her abilities.
> 
> Frankly The Silmarillion is probably not gonna get done in one movie. A TV show might work.
> 
> ...



Luthien wasn't born until like halfway through the book. And Beren One-hand was most definitely the main focus of that story Adrian. Luthien barely got any screen time. 

If anything, the main character of the book is fucking Melkor. I guess Fingolfin and Feanor get honorable mentions as well. 


And I'll admit, the Hobbit wasn't a bad book. It was a good book, for a younger age group. It just doesn't hold a candle to Tolkien's other works and the only reason it's anywhere near relevant is because it's a prequel to LotR.


----------



## OS (Oct 15, 2013)

Dearth please I was talkin about an adaptation not a movie. And be honest. More lotr movies makes you feel good.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 15, 2013)

I forget how it goes, I read it when I was very young. Does he get taken and she has to go find him or is it the other way around? All I remember of that particular story is that she uses her hair or something as a cloak and fools Melkor(?) to get to Beren.

The Hobbit was boring imo. It took me three tries to read it all the way through. I don't know how it's appealing to children either, but /shrug.


----------



## OS (Oct 15, 2013)

How is fairy tail appealing to teens? We may never know.


----------



## Maerala (Oct 15, 2013)

k I didn't really care that much for the movie tbh but... this scene.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZZloOPRnQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 15, 2013)

Silmarillion isn't a book that appeals to a wide audience though.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 15, 2013)

Got four people to rage quit through superb jungling, nerf Mundo.

Got a kill for every lane and they quit after a second round of ganks.


----------



## Darth (Oct 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Vkgpe2-DF74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 15, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

